# Mixed Fotok



## durcy (2007 December 4)

Vegyes képek egy helyen. De nemcsak képek,minden olyan, ami más topicba nem fér be.


----------



## durcy (2007 December 4)

Madárszerelem
. . . . . . . . . . . . . 

"Hol a hazád, mondd, madár!
s este milyen tanya vár?
Milyen fészek, milyen lomb?
Oh te rétek dísze, mondd!"

"Áll egy szép fa társtalan:
ott búsulok egymagam. 
Hajnal issza könnyemet, 
este nem hoz örömet. "

"Én meg téged kivánlak, 
kincse-hangja a nyárnak;
nappal erdőn kószálok, 
éjszaka sirdogálok. "

"Énérettem sirdogálsz?
Engem kivánsz? Engem vársz?
Bánatomnak vége hát!
Óh szerelmes jóbarát!"

"Gyere hí csöpp lugasom, 
zöld falomb közt, magoson. 
Öröm szárnyán röpülünk, 
virág alatt megülünk. "

Babits Mihály fordítása





​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 4)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 5)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 5)

​


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 5)

Jin-jang?


----------



## antonia (2007 December 6)

Kedves Durcy, csodálatosak a képeid. Várjuk továbbra is a szebbnél-szebb képeket.


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 6)

az udvarias kutya


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 6)

"fafej"


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 6)

Néhány kép Kecskemétről is.


----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)

Paris Szajna part​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)

Parisi képek


----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)

Jacquemart André Le Musée(muzeum XVIII.század)​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)

L'Hotel de Sully​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)

Le Louvre la nuit


----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)

London(St.Paul Cathedral)


----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)

Néhány Londoni kép​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## balika (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)

Amsterdam


----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)

Bonsais


----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 7)




----------



## Casidy (2007 December 7)




----------



## Tercsi (2007 December 7)

*


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 7)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 7)

Mindenkinek jó éjszakát kívánok!!!


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)




----------



## balika (2007 December 8)

A Biharfüredi Csodaforrás.


----------



## balika (2007 December 8)

Vízgyűjtő gát.(nem messze tőlünk.)


----------



## balika (2007 December 8)




----------



## balika (2007 December 8)




----------



## balika (2007 December 8)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

*"Tükörképek":*


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

*



*


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

*



*

*Zöldségekből készültek!*


----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

Ron Muech Art


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)




----------



## Casidy (2007 December 8)

Segítség!!!!


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)

Bosznia​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

*"Tükörképek"* foly.:


----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

*Ez mi lehet (tudja vki)?



*


----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 8)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 8)

a legnagyobb hajó?


----------



## durcy (2007 December 9)

London őrségváltás


----------



## durcy (2007 December 9)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 9)

Párizs


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 9)

A nagykarácsonyi mikulás háza:


----------



## durcy (2007 December 9)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 9)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 9)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 10)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 10)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 10)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 10)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 10)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 10)

Switzerland​<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## durcy (2007 December 10)

Metropolitan Museum, New York​
<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## durcy (2007 December 10)

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## durcy (2007 December 10)

Windsor Castle, Windsor, England​
<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## durcy (2007 December 10)

Ridge, Grand Canyon N.P., Arizona​
<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## durcy (2007 December 10)

<CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER>Austria, Salzburg</CENTER>


----------



## durcy (2007 December 10)

Hiedelberg​<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## durcy (2007 December 10)

<CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER>Manhattan, New York</CENTER>


----------



## balika (2007 December 10)

​


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 10)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 10)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 10)

Hull, Quebec​


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 10)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 10)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 10)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 10)

Montréal


----------



## durcy (2007 December 10)




----------



## antonia (2007 December 11)

*Alsórákos*

-


----------



## antonia (2007 December 11)

.


----------



## antonia (2007 December 11)

.


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 11)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 11)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 11)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 11)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 11)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 11)

Adventi vásár


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 11)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 15)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 15)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 17)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 17)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 17)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 17)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 17)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 17)




----------



## balika (2007 December 17)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 17)




----------



## balika (2007 December 17)




----------



## balika (2007 December 17)




----------



## balika (2007 December 17)




----------



## balika (2007 December 17)




----------



## balika (2007 December 17)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 18)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 18)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 18)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 18)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 18)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 18)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 18)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 19)

For Eszter


​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 19)




----------



## balika (2007 December 19)

Varjú-vár.
Kós Károly kedvenc pihenőhelye a kalotaszegi Sztánán.​


----------



## balika (2007 December 19)




----------



## balika (2007 December 19)




----------



## balika (2007 December 19)

Egy másik ház amit ugyancsak Kós Károly tervezett,a Varjú-vár szomszédságában.


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 19)

Dr. Molnár Tivadar


----------



## balika (2007 December 19)

kalotaszegi szobabelső,"tiszta szoba"​


----------



## balika (2007 December 19)

a templom csillárja a nagyapám keze nyomát is tükrözi​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 19)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 19)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 19)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 19)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 19)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 19)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 19)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 19)




----------



## balika (2007 December 19)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 19)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 21)

*Karácsony éj*

Mint a csengettyű szó
úgy bong a kis harang,
száll a hideg éjben
a meleg tiszta hang.
Óh áldott, óh boldog
szent karácsony éjjel,
az égen csillagok
világítnak fénnyel.
Nagy – nagy nyugalom van
az egész határban,
csillog a fehér hó
ezüstösen, lágyan.
Akkor is ilyen szép
éjszaka lehetett,
mikor a kis Jézus
a földre született.


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 21)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 21)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 21)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 21)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 21)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=idezet style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px" align=middle colSpan=3>*Karácsony*
Fehér hóval lepett a táj, 
Csengőszóval suhan a szán. 
Fenyők ágai hajladoznak, 
Égen a csillagok ragyoknak. 
Esti harangszó szólít imára, 
Csend borul már a havas tájra. 

A fenyők ragyogó díszben állnak, 
Csillagokat rájuk angyalok szórtak. 
Alattuk csicsergő gyerekhad játszik, 
Az ág a csillogó díszektől nem is látszik. 

Karácsony van most, 
Ragyog az egész világ; 
Esthajnal-csillag mutatja az utat, 
Látod ballagni a Három királyokat. 

Jászolhoz mennek, 
Leteszik ajándékukat, 
S kisjézust köszöntik, 
Mint égi királyukat. 




</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> </TD><TD class=idezet align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 23)




----------



## balika (2007 December 23)




----------



## balika (2007 December 23)




----------



## balika (2007 December 23)




----------



## balika (2007 December 23)




----------



## balika (2007 December 23)




----------



## balika (2007 December 23)

a kolozsvári Mátyás szobor​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 23)




----------



## balika (2007 December 23)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 23)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 23)

Egy kis virág (imádom)


----------



## durcy (2007 December 23)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 23)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 23)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 23)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 23)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 23)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 23)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 23)




----------



## balika (2007 December 23)

Ma ezzel a csokorral búcsuzom,jó éjszakát,jó pihenést kívánva.


----------



## balika (2007 December 23)




----------



## balika (2007 December 23)




----------



## balika (2007 December 23)




----------



## balika (2007 December 23)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 23)

kiss


balika írta:


>


 

Gyönyörüségesek.kiss


----------



## balika (2007 December 24)

:..:JÓ ÉJSZAKÁT!kiss


----------



## durcy (2007 December 24)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 24)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 24)

*Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek!*


----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 24)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 24)




----------



## szuperhaver (2007 December 24)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 24)

*ÁLDOTT, BÉKÉS KARÁCSONYT KIVÁNOK és NAGYON BOLDOG ÚJÉVET KIVÁNOK MINDEN KEDVES FÓRUMOS TÁRSAMNAK!*​ 

*<CENTER>



</CENTER>*


----------



## durcy (2007 December 24)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 24)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 24)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 24)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 24)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 24)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 24)

*Much happiness for everybody. *


----------



## durcy (2007 December 24)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 24)




----------



## balika (2007 December 24)

SZÉP ESTÉT,BOLDOG KARÁCSONYT!!!


----------



## balika (2007 December 25)




----------



## balika (2007 December 25)




----------



## balika (2007 December 25)




----------



## balika (2007 December 25)




----------



## balika (2007 December 25)




----------



## balika (2007 December 25)




----------



## balika (2007 December 25)




----------



## balika (2007 December 25)




----------



## balika (2007 December 25)




----------



## balika (2007 December 25)




----------



## balika (2007 December 25)




----------



## balika (2007 December 25)




----------



## balika (2007 December 25)




----------



## balika (2007 December 25)




----------



## balika (2007 December 25)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 26)

*angyalkám*

 ünnepi képek


----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 26)




----------



## Merszu (2007 December 26)

.


----------



## Merszu (2007 December 26)

.


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## Merszu (2007 December 26)

.


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## Merszu (2007 December 26)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## Merszu (2007 December 26)

JAj, nagyon édes ez a cica
nekem is van egy hasonlóm, csak sötétebb a színe.
Ibolyácskának hívják


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## Merszu (2007 December 26)

ezt csak így tudom feltenni


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)

Erfurt Katedral​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 26)




----------



## balika (2007 December 27)




----------



## balika (2007 December 27)




----------



## balika (2007 December 27)




----------



## balika (2007 December 27)




----------



## balika (2007 December 27)




----------



## balika (2007 December 27)




----------



## balika (2007 December 27)




----------



## balika (2007 December 27)




----------



## balika (2007 December 27)




----------



## balika (2007 December 27)




----------



## balika (2007 December 27)




----------



## balika (2007 December 27)




----------



## balika (2007 December 27)




----------



## balika (2007 December 27)




----------



## balika (2007 December 27)




----------



## balika (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

<CENTER>



<CENTER> </CENTER></CENTER>


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

<CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER></CENTER>


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

<CENTER>






</CENTER> 
A topic nyitójának (EZs-nak) sok szeretettel e jeles nap alkalmából.kiss​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

Chris Cocozza





​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

Egy kis romantika​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 27)

*angyalkám*

 képek:-D:-D


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

_William Butler Yeats
_*Fehér sirályok*

...
Lelkem szigetvilágok s partok dala veri fel,
ahol az idő feledne s a bánat nem érne el;
de mögöttünk maradna láng, rózsa, liliom,
volnánk csak sirályok, édes, a ringató habokon!​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

Honolulu


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 27)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

*KÖSZÖNÖM A MUNKÁITOKAT és NAGYON KELLEMES NAPOT KIVÁNOK MINDENKINEK!*​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

kiss​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

*SZÉP ESTÉT!*


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 28)

*angyalkám*

 Régiségek


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

a bánffyhunyadi református templom​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

Macy's Holiday Light Show


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

Philadelphia Museum of Art


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)

Érmindszent-Ady Endre szülőháza


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 28)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

*America 4th of July parade*​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 28)




----------



## Hermin (2007 December 29)

szép
Csatolás megtekintése 142241

Csatolás megtekintése 142242


----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## balika (2007 December 29)




----------



## paktuska (2007 December 30)




----------



## Molnár Attila (2007 December 30)




----------



## Molnár Attila (2007 December 30)




----------



## Molnár Attila (2007 December 30)




----------



## Molnár Attila (2007 December 30)




----------



## Molnár Attila (2007 December 30)




----------



## Molnár Attila (2007 December 30)




----------



## Molnár Attila (2007 December 30)




----------



## Molnár Attila (2007 December 30)




----------



## Molnár Attila (2007 December 30)




----------



## Molnár Attila (2007 December 30)




----------



## Molnár Attila (2007 December 30)




----------



## biker12 (2007 December 30)

2007. dec. 30.


----------



## biker12 (2007 December 30)




----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 30)

*angyalkám*

A Szegedi Dom elött a betlehemi jászol mikor még a vandálok nem törték össze és utána ........ a kér több millió ft. Elképesztő felháborodás volt a vérosban a jobb érzésü emberek között!:mrgreen:


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 30)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 30)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 30)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 30)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 30)

Kedves Durcy!​ 


 
Utolsó napján ennek az évnek
Szerencsemalackák megint útra kélnek.
Azt kívánom néked, hogyha arra járnak,
térjenek be hozzád, s maradjanak nálad.​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 30)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 30)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 30)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 30)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 30)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 30)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 30)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 30)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 30)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 30)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 30)

*KÖSZÖNÖM MINDAZOKNAK A KEDVES FÓRUMOS-TÁRSAIMNAK, BARÁTAIMNAK A MUNKÁJÁT, AKIK IDE BETÉRVE SZINVONALAS KÉPEIKKEL GAZDAGITOTTÁK A TOPICOT!*​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 30)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 30)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 30)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 30)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 30)




----------



## durcy (2007 December 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2007 December 30)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2007 December 30)

*angyalkám*

A Szegedi Dom téren felgyujtottáék a Karácsonyi Betlehemet. A fényképet feltettem hogy minden rendes emberlássa! Elképesztő rombolást csináltak és több milliós kárt.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## balika (2007 December 30)




----------



## balika (2007 December 30)




----------



## balika (2007 December 30)




----------



## balika (2007 December 30)




----------



## balika (2007 December 30)




----------



## balika (2007 December 30)

kiss​


----------



## balika (2007 December 30)

​


----------



## paktuska (2007 December 30)

*Szép álmokat!*


----------



## balika (2007 December 30)




----------



## balika (2007 December 30)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 31)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 31)




----------



## paktuska (2007 December 31)

*Boldog Új Évet Kívánok!*


----------



## balika (2007 December 31)

Drága Talpacska!






















BOLDOG ÚJ ÉVET NEKED IS!!!


----------



## balika (2007 December 31)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 31)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 31)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 31)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 31)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 31)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 31)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 31)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 31)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 31)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 31)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 31)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 31)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 31)




----------



## balika (2007 December 31)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 31)

​


----------



## balika (2007 December 31)

​


----------



## talpacska (2007 December 31)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 31)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 31)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 31)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 31)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 31)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 31)




----------



## talpacska (2007 December 31)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)

​


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)

Stocholm


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 1)

A tájképek mind Durcyé,én csak felraktam kérésére.​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Január 1)

*angyalkám*

 téli képek


----------



## balika (2008 Január 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 1)

Drága Durcy és családod!


----------



## balika (2008 Január 1)

2008-RA IS!


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 2)

*SZÉP NAPOT MINDENKINEK A 2008. ÉV ELSŐ MUNKANAPJÁN!*


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)

My wife's pictures.


----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 2)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 3)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 3)

Köszönöm Talpacska, hogy felraktad a képeket, de teljessen mindegy ki rakja fel, ha a célnak megfelelö, az eredmény a lényeg.kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Január 3)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 3)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 3)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 3)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 3)




----------



## durcy (2008 Január 3)

red​


----------



## durcy (2008 Január 3)




----------



## Böngyi (2008 Január 3)




----------



## Böngyi (2008 Január 3)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Január 3)

*Nekem tetszik!*


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 4)

durcy írta:


> Köszönöm Talpacska, hogy felraktad a képeket, de teljessen mindegy ki rakja fel, ha a célnak megfelelö, az eredmény a lényeg.kiss


 
Hmm, másolni már kedves A. azt egész jól tudsz magyarul. Csak így tovább...! kiss


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 4)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 4)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 4)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 4)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Január 4)

*Ismét gratulálok Talpacska!És Köszönöm!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Január 4)

*Durcynak is!*


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)

egri képek​


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)

Szeged


----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 5)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Január 5)

*JÓ ÉJSZAKÁT MINDENKINEK!*






a 
_TOPIC GAZDÁJÁNAK PEDIG GYÓGYULÁST!_


----------



## balika (2008 Január 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 5)

*KEDVES DURCY!*
*Kedvenc virágaiddal kívánunk neked mielőbbi GYÓGYULÁST!*


----------



## balika (2008 Január 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Január 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)

Micsoda meglepetés.


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Február 17)

*KEDVES DURCY SOK BOLDOGSÁGOT KÍVÁNOK NEKTEK!*kiss


----------



## talpacska (2008 Február 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)

talpacska írta:


> *KEDVES DURCY SOK BOLDOGSÁGOT KÍVÁNOK NEKTEK!*kiss​


 
*KÖSZÖNÖM SZÉPEN, KEDVES VAGY! *


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Február 17)

*TOVÁBBI SZÉP ESTÉT MINDENKINEK, AKI BETÉR IDE!*


----------



## talpacska (2008 Február 17)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 17)

Szia Durcykiss
Dobok egy hátast Joco, ez az első hozzászólásod!
Nem tudom, a felirat mit jelent, de a kutyix ari. 



​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)

www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/133589​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)

Abigel573 írta:


> Szia Durcykiss
> Dobok egy hátast Joco, ez az első hozzászólásod!


 
Szia, elég rég nem jártam itt nagy meglepi volt kb. 800 képem tünt el. Talán tobb is mert 5000 felett voltam, mindegy ez van.Szegény Dett be se tud jönni, nem engedi a rendszer de ujj regisztráciot se.


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/133468​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/133337​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/133293​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/132767​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/132382​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/132002​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 17)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 17)

Jaj de jó ,hogy itt vagy Durcy!
​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 17)

Mi van itt a számlálóval?Elromlott?Ma délután a 800-ik oldal körül voltunk?


----------



## balika (2008 Február 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)

Itt van cicmic


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)

Nem csatoltam semmit,úgy jött.


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)

Akkor mik ezek?


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)

Nekem is bedobott ide képet délután mit nem is én raktam fel. Kettot is.


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)

Szuperül visszaállitották a fórumot!Igazi karbantartás!


----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)

Most se tettem semmit a képhez!


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)

Lehet legjobb lesz lefeküdni.Jó éjt,Durcy!Sok-sok puszit küldünk nektek!


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)

Nem értem Miket Szed össze A Gép?honnan Teszi Ezeket A Képeket?így Nem Lehet Vírúst Kapni?


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)

Nem tudom honnan jönnek ezek ide, mit nem is rakunk, lehet pont viruscéllal jön. Mindent el tudok már képzelni.


----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)

Holnap remélem még találkozunk és addig megjavul minden.szia


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)

Biztos meg javul fel a fejjel!


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)

Ezek honnan jönnek?


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)

Ezt nem értem.


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 18)




----------



## siriusB (2008 Február 18)

*A föld éjszaka*

<center>




*Az OSIRIS és a WAC felvétele a hintamanőverkor készült a Föld éjszakai oldaláról.* </center>


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

Meg kérek mindenkit sértödés nélkul, hogy az amugy is beteg szerverre ne rakjunk fel akkora nagy képeket, hogy nem látni be végét. Láttam van néhány ilyen itt. Az nem baj ha ki tölti oldalt, de másik oldalra olyan szélest ne. 
Köszönöm!


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

joco522 írta:


> Szia Durcy.kiss A 940es pontszélesség még belefér? Sajna nincs elég tapasztalatom.​


Persze, én is fogok vissza rakni angliai képeket, azok is elég nagyok, már nem akarok vele ujjra dolgozni kicsinyitni, aminek látszik szélességben vége, hogy nem kell csuszkát huzni, hogy lássuk az még jó. Amikor még látszik, beidéz, meg módosit gomb az még jó. Csak attol nagyobbak ne.


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)




----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)

Látom Cicmic80-nek névnapja van.Én is kívánok neked,nagyon-sok örömöt,egészséget,sikert és boldogságot!Élj sokáig!kiss





​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)

DURCYNAK!




​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)

MÉRGES VAGYOK!Megint össze-vissza csatol!


----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)

Nem lehet ezt a csatolási managert letiltani?


----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNg_om_rfPQ​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puXTjWpmtkI&feature=related​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)

SOK SZERETETTEL MINDENKINEK!kiss




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOtnOKbKVK4&feature=related​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0NDU1TRN_0&feature=related​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7676EC06oc&feature=related​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_wPvRozF4s​


----------



## kékasszony (2008 Február 19)

de szépek ezek a fotóóóók )


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...gx3_julio-iglesias-un-jour-tu-ris-un-jo_music​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...o/x1eaz1_julio-iglesias-vous-les-femmes_music​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA_wB-Ik7nQ&feature=related​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

Miket csatol ez ide? 


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxVMNQo4HAM​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0zMGEyeNCI&feature=related​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)

*Durcynak!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

paktuska írta:


>


 
Köszönöm!kiss

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 19)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Február 19)

*angyalkám*

 képekkiss


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Február 19)

*angyalkám*

 képekkiss


----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)

*Durcynak!*


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 19)

*Durcynak!*



*DRÁGA DURCY!*

*REMÉLEM JOBB A KEDVED!

EZT A CSOKROT ÉN IS KINÉZTEM NEKED!* 
*
OLYAN VIDÁM!!
* ​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)

joco522 írta:


> kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


 
Látom kicsit elöbb tartasz, mint én, de kb. 2 órája sikerült a regisztráciom. Illetve nekem sajnos nem jött össze, de Adriennt a barátnőmet kértem meg és neki sikerült. Hogy nekem miért nem? Fogalmam sincs.


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)

Mág Tamás: Vác(Őszi fények)​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)

Gulyás László: Kisváros​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)

Párizsi virágpiac


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)

Tulipánok


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)

Varga Zoltán: Vízpart​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)

Pónya Tamás: Mari néni​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)

Gál Erzsébet: Csónak a szigetközben​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)

Madarász G: Táj libákkal​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)

Abaligeti erdőrészlet​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 19)

*JÓ ÉJSZAKÁT MINDEN KEDVES FÓRUMOSTÁRSAMNAK ÉS VENDÉGNEK!*​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

durcy írta:


> Kedves cicmic80, tudom, hogy most nem tudod meg nézni a köszöntöt, de ha elég türelmed lesz kivárni, hogy itt lehessél ujjra velünk, akkor majd potolod.kiss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Szia Durcy! Ez most igazán jólesett, de nem is a köszöntésre célzok, inkább, hogy itt vagyok és láthatom. Nem sokon múlott, hogy feladom és elhajózom más vizekre.






Köszönöm, köszönöm és Neked is minden jót kívánok!


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

*SZÉP JÓ REGGELT KÍVÁNOK!*


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

Sziasztok!kissJó reggelt,szép napot!Cicmic,örülök,hogy sikerült visszajönnöd.Megismertelek az avatarod utánkisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

Gyertek kávézni, kész a kávé.kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

kiss



kiss​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

joco522 írta:


> _Köszike a meghivast. Szép napot Balika._
> 
> _Néha majd benézek.Pááááá_​
> _
> ...


 
Balika nagyon csendbe van.


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

Fabicikli



​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

Balika, inkább teázni szeretnél...? kiss


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

1valaky írta:


> Balika, inkább teázni szeretnél...? kiss​


Nem vagyok válogatós.Azt is szeretem.kissKöszönöm.​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

balika írta:


> Sziasztok!Már csak rátok vártam,s közben felébredt a család!Újra eggyütt a csapat!kiss
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
A "kis" csapat, de jól el vagyunk mi így együtt benne.


----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

Segítő készség...


​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

1valaky írta:


> A "kis" csapat, de jól el vagyunk mi így együtt benne.


Bizony,csak még Durcy hiányzik!De reméljük ő is jönTi látatlanba vagytok bekapcsolva?


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

egy kis giccs


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

1valaky írta:


>


ÖRÖMET SZEREZTÉL NEKÜNK!


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

puzzle gyüjteményből


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## himoroszlán (2008 Február 20)

*Vancouver, Kanada*


----------



## himoroszlán (2008 Február 20)

*Vancouver, Kanada*


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Február 20)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

Maci gyüjteményből


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

és nemcsak maci​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

visszarakom az órákat, tudjuk hány óra vankiss


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/134715​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/134786​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

durcy neked

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/134435​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/134205​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 20)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 20)

Durcy, nem baj ha ezt az utolsót nem törlöm ?
nagy a kép, de olyan széééép... (néköm teccik.. ))


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 20)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Február 21)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Február 21)

ugye cicmic80, durcy és 1valaky ugyanaz a személy?


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)

Néhány falióra


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)

Néhány karikatura​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

*További szép napot.





*​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)

csokoládé


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)

*TOVÁBBI SZÉP NAPOT KÍVÁNOK!*


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

*Sziasztok! Mindenkinek szép napot!*


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

Mik ezek a csatolások, a képek alján?


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

durcy írta:


> *Sziasztok! Mindenkinek szép napot!*





​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

Hogy miket tudsz már produkálni, Jocó? Gratulálok!!!!​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

durcy írta:


> Hogy miket tudsz már produkálni, Jocó? Gratulálok!!!!​


*Köszike! Gondoltam,picit megleplek.





*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

Sikerült!kiss


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

durcy írta:


> Mik ezek a csatolások, a képek alján?


Van rá mód,hogy eltünjenek,persze picit időigényes. Én leszedem,ha nem passzol a képhez.



​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

durcy írta:


> Sikerült!kiss


_*Ari vagy! kiss





*_​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)

Durcynak​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

*Szia Detty! Látom,itt vagy. Vagyis nem látom,csak durcyt.





*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

1valaky írta:


> Durcynak​


 

Köszi.kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

Picit elmegyek, de még jövök!


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 21)

durcy írta:


> Picit elmegyek, de még jövök!


 
Én csak miattad jöttem be egy kicsit, ma nem jövök. Durcy rakjál még "jó" pasikat a topicomba. Köszi. Pusszzzzkiss


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

Hello. Szép estét, és jó utat!





​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

Napóra​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

NAPÓRA​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Február 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

*Ceruzák*




​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Február 21)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Február 21)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Február 21)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

További szép estét mindenkinek! kiss





​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Február 21)

*Jocó, durcy , álom szépek!!!!!!!!Üdv!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Február 21)

*Neked is kedves Jocó*

kiss​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

bastyenka írta:


> kiss​


Ari vagy. Nagyon belejöttél Te is,Huncutka is tudja,Örül neki,de Ő már nem jön vissza. Elvégezte a feladatát. Segített,kinek kellett.




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

Abigel573 írta:


>


 
De szép ez a madárkiss


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

durcy írta:


> ​



Mindig lényűgözöl a rózsákkal,ez a kedvenc virágom.




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

Szia Balika!kiss


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

Táltos írta:


> ​


 
Köszönöm, hogy meglátogattál.kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

Picit még távol van husvét, de olyan szép nekem ez kép.

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 21)

Nyugodalmas éjszakát mindenkinek! Majd Neked is Durcy,picit később.






​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

Köszönöm, Neked is!



​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

*Ann Aldinger*
Art ​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

*Joe Anna Arnett*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 21)

durcy írta:


> Szia Balika!kiss


Sziasztok!Csak ilyen későn tudtam ma géphez ülni,nem voltunk itthon,de lehet a kisfiam meglátogatott titeket!Kárpótlásul én is küldök egy csokrot NEKED!


----------



## balika (2008 Február 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 21)

Jó éjt és jó pihenést kívánok a messzi távolból!kiss


​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 21)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

*Kellemes,szép napot minden kedves látogatónak!






*​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

mirjam77 írta:


> ugye cicmic80, durcy és 1valaky ugyanaz a személy?


 
cicmic és 1valaky ugyanaz a személy


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

*Szia cicmic! Szép napot!kiss





*​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

joco522 írta:


> *Szia cicmic! Szép napot!kiss*​
> 
> _*
> 
> ...


 
Hát Neked Joco tényleg nagy kedvenced a rózsa.


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

*SZÉP NAPOT MINDEN KEDVES BARÁTOMNAK ÉS VENDÉGNEK!*


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

1valaky írta:


> Hát Neked Joco tényleg nagy kedvenced a rózsa.


Aha.Nálam itt kezdődnek a virágok. A rózsa után hosszú szünet és következik a többi szép virág.




​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

*További szép napot mindenkinek! Pá





*​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

Ezek a tálak valamennyi egy fórumostársunk tulajdona, nem árulom el a nevét, de nagyon értékesek, szépek.Csak egy kis ízelítő volt.​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

*DURCYNAK SZERETETTEL!*

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

*EZT JOCONAK, AKI NAGYON SZERETI A RÓZSÁT!*​ 
*

*​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

*EZT PEDIG MINDEN KEDVES LÁTOGATÓNAK, AKI SZERETI A VIRÁGOT!*​



​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

1valaky írta:


> *EZT JOCONAK, AKI NAGYON SZERETI A RÓZSÁT!*​
> *
> 
> *​



kissKöszikekiss
Klikk a címre,egyik kedvencem








​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 22)

*Durcynak*

Madárvédő golyókapkodó



​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

durcyhoz közel álló személy munkái​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

Valami kis szerelem...​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

*TOVÁBBI SZÉP NAPOT!*


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

És a nagy kevencem : Zuzana Smatanová 





kiss



​

http://youtube.com/watch?v=o097StdkDdU
http://youtube.com/watch?v=GmzhIwhQmjQ&feature=related







​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

*Szép napot ,Durcy!*






http://youtube.com/watch?v=1NqmyGvY4Yc​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

Sziasztok!Nagyon szép napot kívánok nektek!kiss


​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

Nem mehetnétek vissza,hogy lássalak,hogy itt vagytok?Légyszí?!


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

*SZIASZTOK, SZÉP NAPOT MINDEN KEDVES LÁTOGATÓNAK!*


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

*Szép napot Balika!






Ma visszaállok,most mennem kell.
*​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

joco522 írta:


> *Szép napot ,Durcy!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

*SZIA CICMICkiss*​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

Szia durcogókiss​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

balika írta:


> Nem mehetnétek vissza,hogy lássalak,hogy itt vagytok?Légyszí?!


kissKívánságod teljesítve.kiss




​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

_Később jövök.Pááá








_​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

Hogy állsz a topicoddal? Nem nagyon gyülik csak mi rakunk bele.


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

joco522 írta:


> *Szép napot Balika!*​
> 
> _*
> 
> ...


Köszönöm Joco,már kezdtem félni egyedül​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

durcy írta:


> Hogy állsz a topicoddal? Nem nagyon gyülik csak mi rakunk bele.
> 
> ​




Tegnap tettem én is.de töröltem inkább.​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

Igaz, de nem számít, tudunk mi ketten is jókat produkálni, nem igaz? kiss


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

joco522 írta:


> Tegnap tettem én is.de töröltem inkább.
> [/center]


 
És miért, kedves joco?


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

joco522 írta:


> kiss


 
Köszönöm, csak kapkodok fejem a sok szépség láttán. Meg aztán a privik is ossze gyültek.


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

durcy írta:


> *SZIASZTOK, SZÉP NAPOT MINDEN KEDVES LÁTOGATÓNAK!*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

cicmic neked mért nem látszol, hogy itt vagy? A kis bujjkálós.


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

Milyen topicról maradtam le lányok?​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

*Szia Balika!*


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

1valaky írta:


> És miért, kedves joco?


Hát ezért. 
Picit viccnek szántam.






<table class="fr_art" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="w520">*A gondolkodó*, 1880
bronz, magassága 71,9 cm, Musée Rodin, Párizs​ </td> </tr> <tr class="h30"> <td class="w140">
</td> <td class="w520">
</td></tr></tbody></table>​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

Cicmic kuka is lett, vagy nincs itt? Valahol máshol tekereg....

Csinált magának topicot, jó pasikat. Arrol volt szó.kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

durcy írta:


> Cicmic kuka is lett, vagy nincs itt? Valahol máshol tekereg....
> 
> Csinált magának topicot, jó pasikat. Arrol volt szó.kiss


 
Elmentem kicsit játszani, baj?


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

durcy írta:


> Cicmic kuka is lett, vagy nincs itt? Valahol máshol tekereg....
> 
> Csinált magának topicot, jó pasikat. Arrol volt szó.kiss
> 
> ...


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

kukucs​

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

:-D:-D​


----------



## knm (2008 Február 22)

hangulatosak!


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

1valaky írta:


> Elmentem kicsit játszani, baj?


 
Jaj de hogy is baj csak el tüntél, hiányoztál.kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## elke (2008 Február 22)

Köszönöm nektek ezt a sok szépet szivetsimogatót


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

kissNEKTEK!kiss


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

balika írta:


> kissNEKTEK!kiss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Köszönjük.


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

Köszi Balika.


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

Rakok nektek virágokat, látom úgy ki vagytok rá szomjazva.​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

Sárga virág, írigység, de nem vagyok az​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

Akkor egy kis pirosas

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

Ezt nézd Dett, megy a vonat....



a kis füstös​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

1valaky írta:


> Amikor én kislány voltam,nagyanyám mesélt erről a virágról.Azt mondta,hogy akkor amikor ő is kislány volt,ennek a virágnak piros volt a színe,csak egy kis fehér széle volt.Az akkori öregek "szégyenvirágnak"nevezték.Azt jósolták hozzá,hogy"Bénő a virág közepe,elmúlik a leány szégyene."Értitek?


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

*TOVÁBBI KELLEMES NAPOT, SZIASZTOK!*


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

Csak nem itt hagysz minket? 

*Neked is további szép napot és pihentetö hétvégét.*​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

Sajna mennem kell, mert leszedik a fejem, és fejetlen leszek ne akard ezt, már annyi időt töltök el a számgép előtt.Még válóok is lehet belőle.kiss


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

elke írta:


> Köszönöm nektek ezt a sok szépet szivetsimogatót


kiss​ 



​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

Durcy a pasikat gyűjtsed ám!!!!!kisskiss


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

CICMICNEK!kiss​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

1valaky írta:


>


 

Ez a kép gyönyörü bucsuzás 1valaky. (cicmic)




​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

Na, ne, mert így nem tudok elmenni,még is csak fej nélkül maradok? Pusszzzzzkiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 22)

kisskisskisskiss​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

Portrék​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

KÖSZÖNÖM!kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

joco522 írta:


>


 
*Köszönjük a figyelmességedet nagyon kedves vagy, tarsd meg jó szokásod, legyél mindig ilyen*.

kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

Az eljegyzési ládám.A férjem készítette.Ebben hozta a gyűrüket és a többi ajándékot.
Csatolás megtekintése 152328​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

Ezek A Csatolásos Képek Sehogy Se Tűnnek El!


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

balika írta:


> Ezek A Csatolásos Képek Sehogy Se Tűnnek El!


El lehet tüntetni,ha zavar,de pici időbe telik.




​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

Akvarell rajzok (Reisz Ilona)


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

tényleg sárga szin irigység, ahogy cicmic monta?​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

arcfestés​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

Bikini: http://youtube.com/watch?v=h4Tv2546eR4​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


Edda: http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/88049


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/135420​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/135141​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/135441​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/131584​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

KOLOZSVÁR FŐTERE


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/134248



​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/133017​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/132256​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

*Szia a Mixedben.





*​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

KÁRPÁTOK​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

"A szerelem azt jelenti, hogy két ember: kettő és mégis egy. Egy férfi és egy nő egyetlen angyallá olvad össze. Ez a mennyország."​Victor Hugo 







​ 

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/76249​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

A HAVASI GYOPÁR


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

Picit el megyek de még jovok vissza ugyis olyan ritkán tudok mostannában legalabb akkor használok ki mikor lehet.

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/135084​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

durcy írta:


> Picit el megyek de még jovok vissza ugyis olyan ritkán tudom mostannában legalabb akkor használok ki mikor lehet.
> 
> http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/135084​


Várni fogunkkiss





​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

DÉVA -vára


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

Herkules-fürdő


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

Törcsvár "Drakula-vára"


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

VAJDAHUNYAD-VÁRA


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

Kalotaszegi fakapu


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

Csalhó-a Békási tó felől


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

Békási tó


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

balika írta:


> Békási tó


_*Balika,nagyon jók a képek. Grat.kiss




*_​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

*Szius. Látom megjöttél.




*​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

_*Balika,nagyon jók a képek. Grat.kiss*_​

_*



*_​ 
Köszönöm,nem az én érdemem,én csak bemutatom őket,-nektek.​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

*Ildikónak!




*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

*További szép estét mindenkinek,szép álmokat az aludni térőknek.





*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

AUREL VLAICU ,az erdélyi román repülő,gépével​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

Bartók és a Kodály házaspár a körösfői templomban, 1907 körül​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

Csatolás megtekintése 152508​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

Szép álmokat!





​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

Egy kis torta

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

joco522 írta:


> Szép álmokat!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

Egy kis torta






Ejnye-ejnye,már csak egy jó pasi hiányzik.Neked csak ábrándozni szabad ilyen "tortákról"​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

joco522 írta:


> Szép álmokat!​


 

Neked is kedves Joco!kiss


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 22)

durcy írta:


> Egy kis torta
> 
> 
> 
> ​


HoppáCsak tudjál majd aludni​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

A legujabb model...


​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

A nagy testvér...


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

balika írta:


> A legujabb model...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ez nagyon jó.


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

Megér minden pénzt!​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

A rend éber őrei...


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 22)

elke írta:


> Köszönöm nektek ezt a sok szépet szivetsimogatót


 
Gyere máskor is!kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 22)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 23)

Kapd el!









​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 23)

Jó éjszakát Durcy!


​


----------



## kata53 (2008 Február 23)

*fotó*


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 23)

balika írta:


> Jó éjszakát Durcy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Neked is Balika.kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 23)

*TOVÁBBI SZÉP ESTÉT, AKIKNÉL MÁR KÉSŐ VAN NEKIK JÓ ÉJSZAKÁT KIVÁNOK!*


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 23)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 23)

*Szép jó reggelt!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 23)

*Cicmicnek!Még 1000000000000000000000hozzászólást!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 23)

*Cicmicnek!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 23)

*Balikának és kisfiának!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 23)

*Durcynak!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 23)

*Szép hétvégét mindenkinek!*


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

_Szép napot és kellemes 7vgt mindenkinek! 




_​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 23)

*



and



and



and



Durcy?*


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Február 23)

*Cicmic!El szólít a munka!*


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Február 23)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 23)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Február 23)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GmzhIwhQmjQ&feature=related​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)

*Neked is Jocó - csodásak a virágaid..*



​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)

*1 teát ??*



​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)

*vagy tejet..*



​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

Katalina írta:


> ​


Köszönöm,de az elismerés az ismeretlen fotósoké,én csak megosztom őket Veletek,mert tényleg fantasztikusak. 
Ilyen kínálattal a tejnél maradnék.









​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)

*túdom, túdom.. a teában sok a koffein... ))*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)

*édes élet - fagyival*


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Február 23)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 23)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 23)

Sziasztok!:-DSzép estét!kiss


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

balika írta:


> Sziasztok!:-DSzép estét!kiss


Szép estét ,Balika.



​


----------



## mmit (2008 Február 23)

Balaton, az örök "szerelmem"


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Február 23)

*szép estét!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Február 23)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Február 23)

* de nem?*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Február 23)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Február 23)

*És végül szökik..) Jó éjt!*


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

*Jó éjt, Bastyenka.*

_Szép álmokat mindenkinek!





_​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 23)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 23)

*Szép álmokat mindenkinek!*







​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

JÓ ÉJT!SZÉP ÁLMOKAT!


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)

_*Nagyon szép napot mindenkinek!





*_​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 24)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 24)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 24)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 24)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 24)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 24)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 24)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 24)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 24)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Február 24)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Február 24)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Február 24)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Február 24)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Február 24)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Február 24)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Február 24)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Február 24)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Február 24)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Február 24)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Február 24)




----------



## talpacska (2008 Február 24)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

*SZIASZTOK, SZÉP NAPOT!*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)

_Szia,Durcy!Szép napot Neked is!kiss




_​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/136718​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uoKv32cW1Y&feature=related​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl2X5F58t8E&feature=related​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1xumNsnJkI&feature=related​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hxdRva7lGo​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

[

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

SZIASZTOK!kisskisskiss


​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

Mi újság felétek?:-D


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPo5nhnsF84&feature=related​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

kiss​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKWiwfOhI6U​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

Durcynak!kiss


​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=7312865​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=4018413​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=4180474​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2417355​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=3140891


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=2167279​ 





cicmicnek​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

Argentina, Mendóza​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

Buenos Aires (boca) nyomornegyed​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

tangó az utcán​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

kolduló gyerekek​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

Bárányhús​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

Beirut​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

Toronto


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

Niagara


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

Niagara Falls​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)

_További szép estét mindenkinek!




_​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

kukucs


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

Beautiful evening Ersike!​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

Runs


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

Rioi carneval​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 24)

Megint új avatár. Remélem szép a vers, és ideillő... Jó éjt.









​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 24)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 25)

*JÓ ÉJSZAKÁT, SZÉP ÁLMOKAT,DERÜS ÉBREDÉST!*​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 25)

*Szép napot és sikeres hetet mindenkinek!





*​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 25)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 25)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

Kanada,(durcy szülővárosa)


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 25)

_Szia Detty! Látom,nagyon aktív vagy.kiss
Csak este érek rá,addig is szép napot.




_​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 25)

*Hmm? *




​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 25)

*2*


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

Yerevan



<DT>



</DT>


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

<DT>



</DT>


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

<DT>



</DT>


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

Arthus Gellery​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

*TOVÁBBI SZÉP NAPOT!*

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Február 25)

*angyalkám*

 szép képek


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

Sir John Gilbert ​



​​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 25)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 25)

*TOVÁBBI SZÉP ESTÉT,JÓ ÉJSZAKÁT!*





​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 25)

1valaky írta:


> *TOVÁBBI SZÉP ESTÉT,JÓ ÉJSZAKÁT!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Neked is jó éjszakát,szép álmokt és mosolygós ébredést!




_​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)

*SZIASZTOK! KÖSZÖNÖM A MAI MUNKÁTOKAT!*​ 


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)

1valaky írta:


> Durcynak!


kÖSZI, DE MÁSKOR ILYEN SZÉLES KÉPET NE RAKJÁL.kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)

Cicmicnekkiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)

Dalida


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 26)

*Jó éjszakát, szép álmokat!*


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 26)

_Szép,kora tavaszi napot mindenkinek!




_​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 26)

*SZÉP NAPOT JÓ REGGELT!*
http:///www.dailymotion.com/cluster/creation/tag/love/video/x4gejd_i-love-you_creation​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 26)

Elsősorban durcynak, de mindenkinek, aki szereti .kiss 





http://www.dailymotion.com/cluster/creation/tag/love/video/x4d5ob_engelberth_creation​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 26)

http://www.dailymotion.com/cluster/music/tag/love/video/x4gw6i_alicia-keys-go-ahead-new-audio_music​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 26)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/flores/video/x288xk_flor-amarela_family​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

Szia Balika már kezdtem félni itt egyedül!




 
Sziasztok!Bocsánat,hogy csak most reagálok az üzenetekre,de az internet nem igazán működik nekem mostanában.Van ,hogy 2-3 percig megy aztán kikapcsol.Ilyenkor jól felidegesítem magam,mert amikor kéne persze,hogy nem megy és inkább játszom a fiammal.Remélem nemsokára minden ok.leszkiss


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

Beautiful evening Ersike!​




 

Bocsánat,nem vettem észre,hogy írtálkiss:656:


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

Eredeti szőnyegmosó!Tiszta természetes!


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

Segesvár.Óratorony


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

Ezt a képet én csináltam!Nektek!kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

És ezt is!:-D


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

Remélem nemsokára ti is csatlakoztok!


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 26)

balika írta:


> Remélem nemsokára ti is csatlakoztok!


Most jutottam ide egy pillanatra. Szép estét mindenkinek. Ez Neked megy Balika.kiss




​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 26)

balika írta:


> Remélem nemsokára ti is csatlakoztok!


 
Szia Balika !

Nyáron meglátogatlak, és elárulhatod a titkát...




nekem nem sikerült még ilyen szép összeállításokat készítenem..​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 26)

joco522 írta:


> Most jutottam ide egy pillanatra. Szép estét mindenkinek. Ez Neked megy Balika.kiss​


 
ez pedig Neked jocó...
remélem szereted a csíkosat (is)??


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

Most jutottam ide egy pillanatra. Szép estét mindenkinek. Ez Neked megy Balika.kiss​





KÖSZÖNÖM!kiss


​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

Szia Balika !

Nyáron meglátogatlak, és elárulhatod a titkát...





nekem nem sikerült még ilyen szép összeállításokat készítenem..​
Szia Katalina!kiss
Mi még virtuálisan sem ismerjük egymást,de nagyon várom a találkozást.Nézz be a honlapunkra,hogy jobban megismerhesd a falut ahol élek és dolgozom.kiss


​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

DURCYNAK ÉS CICMICNEK!kiss


​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 26)

balika írta:


> DURCYNAK ÉS CICMICNEK!kiss​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Szia, köszönöm a magam nevében, durcy ha jön bizonyára ő sem fogja kihagyni.kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

kiss​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 26)

_Szép álmokat mindenkinek!




_​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 26)

*TOVÁBBI SZÉP ESTÉT, NYUGODALMAS JÓ ÉJSZAKÁT MINDENKINEK!*

*



*​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 26)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)

*Szép Napot Kívánok Minden Kedves Idelátogatónak*!​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)

*SZIASZTOK MINDENKINEK, SZÉP,KELLEMES NAPOT!*

*



*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 27)

_Szia Durcy és Detty!kiss
Szép napot Nektek is és minden kedves látogatónak!




_​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)

Ezt pedig D-nek, (cicmic,1valaky) a szép szinvonalas munkájáért.​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)

*EZT PEDIG MINDENKINEK, AKI HOZZÁJÁRUL A TOPIC SZÉPSÉGÉHEZ!*
*



*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)

cicmic megint teker valahol.Nincs válasz


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 27)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)

durcy írta:


> Ezt pedig D-nek, (cicmic,1valaky) a szép szinvonalas munkájáért.​


 Köszike durcy, itt vagyok csak néha tudod kidob a gép, miközben keresgélem a képeket.


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)

joco522 írta:


> _Szia Durcy és Detty!kiss_
> 
> _Szép napot Nektek is és minden kedves látogatónak!_
> _
> ...


Köszönöm Joco, szép napot neked is.kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)

joco522 írta:


> _Szia Durcy és Detty!kiss_
> 
> _Szép napot Nektek is és minden kedves látogatónak!_
> _
> ...


Köszönjük neked és a látogatók nevében is....


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 27)

_A lányom ma 19 éves. Neki készítettem,gondoltam ide is felteszem.
_


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)

Akkor egy kicsit rólam (rólunk)​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 27)

*Durcynak*



​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 27)

*Durcynak*



​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 27)

*Durcynak!*

*Ha jól fordította a gép, akkor:*​ 

*VAN EGY ÁLDOTT NAP!*
*ezt kívánom Neked*


​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)

*További szép napot mindenkinek, az ebédhez jó étvágyat és durcy neked sok puszi.kisskiss*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)

1valaky írta:


> *További szép napot mindenkinek, az ebédhez jó étvágyat és durcy neked sok puszi.kisskiss*​


 
Köszi "D" a pletykaságot hagyd abba teee.... Az infokat velem kapcsolatost inkább ha akarod teheted csak ne közönség elött hanem privibe.kissCsunya.Elárulod ttitkaimat.:555:


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)

Táltos írta:


> *Ha jól fordította a gép, akkor:*​
> 
> 
> *VAN EGY ÁLDOTT NAP!*
> ...


 
*KÖSZÖNÖM NEKED A SZÉP KÉPET A GONDOLATTAL EGYÜTT!*


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)

http:///www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkftr4fbmMc​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)

Ezt a kisfiam küldi a bácsiknak, néniknek​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)

Kicsit elmegyünk addig is további szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)

Joconak, ha még visza talál.


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 27)




----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 27)

durcy írta:


> Joconak, ha még visza talál.


Angyal vagy!kiss 
Még vagyok egy pillanatra.3nap nem leszek,ma kezdek éjjeleseket. Legyetek jók.


----------



## himoroszlán (2008 Február 27)




----------



## himoroszlán (2008 Február 27)




----------



## himoroszlán (2008 Február 27)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Február 27)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

Sziasztok!Szép napot!kiss


​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Február 27)

*angyalkám*

kiss szép képek


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Február 27)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Február 27)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

_A lányom ma 19 éves. Neki készítettem,gondoltam ide is felteszem._





Boldog születésnapot kívánok én is a lányodnak!Isten éltesse érőben,egészségben és kívánom teljesüljön minden álma és vágya!kiss


​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

Senki sehol?​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 27)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 27)

Ti csak nyugodtan dolgozzatok... ))​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 27)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/137738


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)

kiss​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 27)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)




----------



## Edit79 (2008 Február 27)

Bár karácsonykor, vagy télapókor találtam volna rá erre az oldalra. Nagyon jók az ünnepi képek.


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 27)

JÓ ÉJSZAKÁT, SZÉP ÁLMOKAT!


----------



## joco522 (2008 Február 28)

_Szép napot mindenkinek!









_​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)

Edit79 írta:


> Bár karácsonykor, vagy télapókor találtam volna rá erre az oldalra. Nagyon jók az ünnepi képek.


 
Köszi, hogy tetszettek, gyere máskor is biztos találsz majd, akár ünnepi, akár más témában, - amelyek szabadon elvihetők, bármilyen egyéni célra - olyan képeket,amelyek elnyerik a tetszésed.Kellemes nézelődést, Edit79.:-D


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)

SZÉP JÓ REGGELT, SOK NAPSÜTÉST, KELLEMES NAPOT MINDENKINEK!


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)

Cicmic!kiss


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 28)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)

Most egy kicsit megyünk,legyetek jók,alkossatok szépeket!kissSziasztok:..:


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)

*KÖSZÖNÖM MINDENKINEK AKIK TEGNAP KÉPEIKKEL GAZDAGITOTTÁK A TOPICOT, MAI NAPRA SZÉP NAPOT KIVÁNOK MINDEN KEDVES VENDÉGNEK , LÁTOGATÓNAK!*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)

Itt pihentünk legutobb


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)

jó pozok​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)

balika írta:


>


Neked is (E) Balikakiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)

"Ímé,az Úrnak öröksége a fiak,az anyaméh gyümölcse:jutalom:"
(Zsolt.127.3.)


----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/137612​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/137555​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 28)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/137987​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Február 28)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 28)

Egy kis pogi, teával...? 






​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 29)

*fogyi-kúra*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 29)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 29)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 29)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 29)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 29)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 29)

*..esetleg..???*

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Február 29)

*fogyiztunk, jöhet a vacsora..*


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)

EZ GYÖNYÖRŰ!KkissÖSZÖNJÜK!​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## cmax (2008 Február 29)

Gyönyörűek ezek a képek.


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Február 29)

Csatolás megtekintése 154130​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/138505​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/106850​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/66799​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/126087​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/134344​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/129284​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## Táltos (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)

kissAzt üzeni a kisfiam,hogy simizd meg a kiskacsákat.kiss:-D


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpJkDZ9g9z4​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

balika írta:


>


 

Köszönjük, Nektek is.kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## balika (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Február 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 1)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 1)

*TOVÁBBI SZÉP ESTÉT, MÁSOKNAK JÓ ÉJSZAKÁT,BÉKÉS ÁLMOKAT ÉS DERÜS ÉBREDÉST!*

*

*​


----------



## joco522 (2008 Március 1)

_Kellemes 7vgt mindenkinek.




_​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 1)

​


----------



## Yurka (2008 Március 1)

Szép napot kívánok!
​


----------



## talpacska (2008 Március 1)

​


----------



## talpacska (2008 Március 1)

​


----------



## talpacska (2008 Március 1)

​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 1)

*Durcynak!*






*DRÁGA DURCY!
KÖSZÖNÖM KEDVES VIGASZTALÁSOD.

* http://www.indavideo.hu/video/V-Tech-Kell_Egy_Jo_Barat



​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 1)

*Talpacskának!*





*
DRÁGA TALPACSKA!
KÖSZÖNÖM!
*
http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Dalida__Julio-_La_Vie_En_Rose




​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Március 1)

​


----------



## talpacska (2008 Március 1)

*TOVÁBBI SZÉP ESTÉT KIVÁNOK, SZÉP ÁLMOKAT!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 1)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 1)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 1)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 1)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 1)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 1)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 1)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 2)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 2)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 2)

kiss:-D​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 2)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/138628​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 2)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 2)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 2)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 2)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/138746​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 2)

Ai Iraki háborúban meggyilkolt gyermekek emlékére!:656:




http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/138786
Nem akarok felzaklatni senkit,csak szerintem áldozhatunk mi is egy percet az emléküknek.​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 2)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 2)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 2)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 2)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 2)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 2)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 2)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 2)

*Szép estét!*


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Március 2)

*angyalkám*

 macskák a neten!


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 2)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 2)

*Jocó4Bámulatos!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 2)

Igen,nagyon tetszett!


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 2)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 2)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 3)

*vigyázat - felújítok !!!*


----------



## iladino (2008 Március 3)

:88:gyonyoruek és fantasztikusak a képeitek.Joco megtaláltam a rozsát is.nagyon szép


----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 3)

*Szép estét!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 3)

*Balika kisfiának!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 3)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VTq19IT1w4


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 3)

*Canada!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWlgbAc3bbM


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 3)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 3)

:..:


----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)

:..:


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 3)

:00:


----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 3)

Szia Barbara!Sok szeretettel köszöntelek e topicban,bár nem én vagyok a gazdája,de gondolom Durcy megengedi,hogy üdvözöljelek.Érezd jól magad nálunk!kiss


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 4)

Kedves balika!
Aranyosak a képek amiket fel raksz. Szép jóéjszakát mindenkinek.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 4)

:..:


----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 4)

Kedves balika köszönöm a kedvességed,fogok jönni máskor is.
Szép álmokat jó éjszakát.kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)

Kedves balika köszönöm a kedvességed,fogok jönni máskor is.
Szép álmokat jó éjszakát.kiss
Én köszönöm a dícsérő szavakat.Szívesen fogadunk,bármikor jösz.kiss
Szép álmokat,jó éjszakát neked is.


----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

Good Morning!​​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

balika írta:


>


 
Do not repeat! page 534.


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

*Bonjour cher visiteur!*

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

Picture gallery. 


​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

Bye, bye​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

Thank you very much.


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

David​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 4)

*Sziasztok!Szép napot!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 4)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 4)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 4)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)

SZIASZTOK!kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 4)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 4)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

Beautiful evening!


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

Ma femme​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

delicate :-D​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

:-D​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

mi o biatlon!!!​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)

[FONT=Comic Sans MS, cursive]*PARADA 2008 DE GUADALUPE EN PONINTE A PITRE*[/FONT]
[FONT=Comic Sans MS, cursive][/FONT] 
[FONT=Comic Sans MS, cursive]*



*[/FONT]
[FONT=Comic Sans MS, cursive][/FONT]​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 4)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 5)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 5)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 5)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 5)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 5)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 5)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 5)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 5)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 5)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 5)

Gracias.​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 5)

:..:


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 5)

:..:


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 5)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 5)

:..:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 5)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 5)

Micsoda változások, mióta nem jártam erre?  Látom meg van durcy utódja is. Hajrá Alex! Congratulate Alex !kiss



​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)

*Kedves Mindenki!* Köszönöm a látogatásokat én csak most majd ritkán tudok jönni de örülök, hogy nélkülem is szépesedik a portál, topic. 
Szép képeket raktatok fel, Balika és a többiek. És látok itt ujj kedves topic épitöt is. A férjemnek is köszönöm, bár nem tudja érteni ugyse, de ezt talán megérti. Alex kisskiss Neki majd itthon hálálkodom meg munkáját.Azt talán majd jobban érti.:-D Köszönök én is meg Balikának hozzád szánt kedves szavakat, én is

*KÖSZÖNTÖLEK ITT MINÁLUNK, KEDVES BARBARA KIVÁNOM NEKED ÉREZD ITT JÓL MAGAD ÉS*
*KÖSZÖNÖM AZ EDDIGI MUNKÁDAT!*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)

México


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)

Skyrock


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)

Camille Caudel(1864-1943. )


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)

MARUJA MALLO (Espa&ntilde;a, 1902-1995)​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)

MARIANO BARBAS&Agrave;N LAGUERUELA (1864-1924)​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)

Egy kis dessert


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)

*NIELS MOLEIRO *


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)

México​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 5)

:..:


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)

La Paz Manta​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 5)

:..:


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Március 5)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 5)

TOVÁBBI SZÉP NAPOT!


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Március 5)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 5)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 5)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 5)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 5)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 5)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 5)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 5)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 5)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 5)

További szép estét, jó éjszakát mindenkinek!​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 6)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 6)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 6)

kiss:-D​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 6)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 6)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 6)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 6)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 6)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 6)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 6)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 6)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 6)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 6)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 6)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 6)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 6)

*Kívánok mindekinek szép napot!*


​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 6)

Nem tom miről énekel,majd durcy megmondja.​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 6)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 6)

Valami kis szerelem....kiss​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 6)

kis limonádé

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 6)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 6)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 6)

:..:


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 6)

:..:


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 6)

*Sziasztok!*


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 6)

*Sziasztok, további szép estét MINDENKINEK!*​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 6)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 6)

:..:Szép álmokat, jó éjszakát kivánok mindenkinek:Barbi


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 6)

:..:


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 6)

:..:


----------



## balika (2008 Március 7)

SZIASZTOK!kiss​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 7)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 7)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 7)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 7)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 7)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)

*SZÉP NAPOT, KELLEMES HÉTVÉGÉT!*​ 
*A nap bölcsessége:*​ 
*“Szeresd az igazságot, de bocsáss meg a tévedésnek.” (Voltaire)*
*



*​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 7)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)

Katona Bálint


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 7)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Március 7)

*angyalkám*

képek


----------



## balika (2008 Március 7)

Dolgok,amiket megtanultam az élettől​ Hogy nem számít, mennyire jó valaki, mindenképpen fájdalmat okoz neked olykor. És ezért meg kell bocsátanod neki. ​ Hogy évek kellenek a bizalom kiépítéséhez, de elég néhány másodperc a lerombolásához. ​ Hogy nem kell megváltoztatnunk barátainkat, ha megértjük, hogy a barátok változnak. ​ Hogy a körülmények és a környezet hatnak ránk, de magunkért csakis mi vagyunk felelősek. ​ Hogy vagy Te tartod ellenőrzés alatt a tetteidet, vagy azok fognak Téged. ​ Megtanultam, hogy a hősök olyan emberek, akik azt tették, ami szükséges volt, szembenézve a következményekkel. Hogy a türelem rengeteg gyakorlást igényel. ​ Hogy vannak emberek, akik szeretnek bennünket, de egyszerűen nem tudják, hogyan mutassák ki. ​ Hogy olykor az, akire azt hinnéd, hogy megadja neked a kegyelemdöfést, ha már a földön fekszel, egyike azon keveseknek, akik segíteni fognak neked felállni. ​ Hogy csak azért mert valaki nem úgy szeret téged, ahogyan te szeretnéd, ez nem azt jelenti, hogy nem szeret téged teljes szívével. ​ Hogy sosem szabad azt mondani egy kisgyermeknek, hogy az álmok balgaságok: tragédia lenne, ha ezt elhinné. ​ Hogy nem mindig elég, ha megbocsát nekünk valaki. Az esetek többségében te vagy, akinek meg kell bocsátani magadnak. ​ Hogy nem számít, hány szilánkra tört a szíved: a világ nem áll meg, hogy megvárja, míg összeragasztod. ​ Talán Isten úgy akarja, hogy találkozzunk sok nem hozzánk illő emberrel, mielőtt találkozunk az igazival. Így mikor végre találkozunk vele. Tudunk majd hálásak lenni ezért az adományért​ . ​ ( Paulo Coelho: Dolgok,amiket megtanultam az élettől)







​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 7)

LASSÚ TÁNC 

Nézted valaha a gyerekeket játszani a körhintán? 
Hallgattad, mint az esőcseppek földet érnek tompán? 
Követted szemeddel egy pillangó szeszélyes röptét, 
Nézted a tovatűnő éjben a felkelő nap fényét? 
Lassítanod kéne. 
Ne táncolj oly gyorsan. 
Az idő rövid 
A zene elillan... 
Átrepülsz szinte minden napodon? 
S amikor kérded: "Hogy s mint?" 
Meghallod a választ? 
Mikor a nap végetér, te ágyadban fekszel, 
Tennivalók százai cikáznak fejedben? 
Lassítanod kéne. 
Ne táncolj oly gyorsan. 
Az idő rövid.. 
A zene elillan... 
Szoktad mondani gyermekednek, "majd inkább holnap"? 
És láttad a rohanásban, amint arcára kiült a bánat? 
Vesztettél el egy jó barátot, hagytad kihűlni a 
barátságot,szerelmet 
Mert nem volt időd felhívni, hogy annyit mondj: "Szia"? 
Lassítanod kéne. 
Ne táncolj oly gyorsan. 
Az idő rövid. 
A zene elillan. 
Mikor oly gyorsan szaladsz, hogy valahová elérj, 
Észre sem veszed az út örömét. 
Mikor egész nap csak rohansz s aggódsz, 
Olyan ez, mint egy kibontatlan ajándék.. melyet eldobsz szinte egy 
perc alatt. 
Az Élet nem versenyfutás 
Lassíts, ne szaladj oly gyorsan 
Halld meg a zenét 
Mielőtt a dal elillan. 
(Ismeretlen szerző)


----------



## balika (2008 Március 7)

JÓ ÉJSZAKÁT!kiss




​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 8)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 8)

*A nap bölcsessége: *

“Az embernek érzelmekre is szüksége van, mert gyengédség és szeretet nélkül az élet 
csupán afféle lélektelen gépezet.” (*Victor Hugo*)


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 8)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/36621
http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/141366​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 8)

Abigel573 írta:


> http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/36621
> http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/141366​


 

*Köszi, Köszi, a topic minden hölgy látogatója nevében.*kiss

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/141456​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 8)




----------



## yulianna (2008 Március 8)

nagyon szép


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)

Thanks for visit my site! My site will grow as my time and job let me play.​ 
I welcome everybody.​ 
Montréal pictures​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)

Sziasztok!kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)

DURCYNAK!kiss
NAGYON-SOK BOLDOG NŐNAPOT!​ 







​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)

1VALAKYNEK!kiss
BOLDOG NŐNAPOT!


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)

JOCÓNAK,BASTYENKÁNAK ÉS AZ ÖSSZES FÓRUMOS HÖLGYTÁRSAMNAK!kiss


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)

balika írta:


> DURCYNAK!kiss
> 
> NAGYON-SOK BOLDOG NŐNAPOT!​
> 
> ...


 
Hi Erzike! Thank you .

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)

Hi Alex!:..:


----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)

How are you Durcy?


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)

balika írta:


> How are you Durcy?


 
All right.He is a little bit feverish.


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)

:-D



:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)

Caught cold?I wish that he should be healthy as soon as possible.


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)

balika írta:


> :-D
> 
> 
> 
> :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D​


 
Funny.


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)

Beautiful.​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)

I welcome it Durcy!(EZS)kiss​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 8)

JÓ ÉJSZAKÁT ÉS SZÉP ÁLMOKAT KÍVÁNOK!kiss​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Március 8)

kiss
Szép jó éjszakát mindenkinek.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

*Talán valaki érti is...*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

*Lepkegyűjtő*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

*Hittem szép szavadnak, mégis megcsalál*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 9)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 9)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

*Ezek a ciccmiccek...*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

*Egy füst alatt kellemes Húsvétot kívánok.*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)

Puszi a vendégnek!kiss:-D


----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Március 10)

Ibolyas vidam reggelt mindenkinek!!


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)

ÜDV MINDENKINEK!:-DKICSIT BEUGROM HOZZÁTOK!:-Dkiss​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)

SOK PUSZI A DURCY CSALÁDJÁNAK!kissHIÁNYZOL!​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)

1VALAKY!kissTE IS HIÁNYZOL!VÁRLAK VISSZA!


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 10)

*A nap bölcsessége: *​ 
“Azt mondják, a földi boldogsághoz a következők kellenek: legyen kit szeretnünk, legyen mit csinálnunk és legyen miben reménykednünk.” (*Tom Bodett*)


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)

Szia!Érezted,hogy rád gondoltam?


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 10)

balika írta:


> 1VALAKYNEK!kiss
> 
> BOLDOG NŐNAPOT!


 
Köszi, de én a Nőnap helyett minden napra egész évben jó egészséget, sok boldogságot, sok-sok szeretet kívánok Neked és Mindenkinek!


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 10)

balika írta:


> Szia!Érezted,hogy rád gondoltam?


 
Vannak ilyen képességeim....


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 10)

Abigel573 írta:


> http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/36621
> http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/141366​


 
Abi köszönöm így utólag a magam nevében a kedvességed, a figyelmességed, na és nem utolsósorban ezt a sok mindent, amelyekkel a napokban elkápráztattad ezt a topicot, ami kicsit már elárvulni látszott. kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)

Köszi, de én a Nőnap helyett minden napra egész évben jó egészséget, sok boldogságot, sok-sok szeretet kívánok Neked és Mindenkinek!

Köszönöm a jókívánságot,hasonló jókat kívánok Neked én is!kissEz a három dolog nélkül elég sivár lenne az életünk!


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)

*KÖSZÖNTÖK MINDENKIT, SZÉP NAPOT, ESTÉT KIVÁNOK!*


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)

*KÖSZÖNÖM A KEDVES NŐNAPI ÜDVÖZLETEKET ÉS MINDAZOKNAK MUNKÁJÁT AKIK NEM HAGYTÁK CSERBEN A TOPICOT, KÉPEIKKEL SZINESITETTÉK, GAZDAGITOTTÁK.*
*



*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)

:00::..:SZIA DURCY!HOGY S MINT?kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 10)

1valaky írta:


> Abi köszönöm így utólag a magam nevében a kedvességed, a figyelmességed, na és nem utolsósorban ezt a sok mindent, amelyekkel a napokban elkápráztattad ezt a topicot, ami kicsit már elárvulni látszott. kiss






​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)

BALÁZS:-D​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)

De John Gawne képei (elözök is)​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)

Gyönyörű képek Durcy!Nem is zavarom a szépségűket meg egy más fajta fotóval.Köszönöm,hogy megosztod velünk ezeket a szépségeket!:-Dkiss​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)

​


----------



## k.lidia (2008 Március 10)

*UJ MAGYAR KEDVENC : ANIMALT USER*


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)

kiss​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 10)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 10)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 10)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 10)

*Jó éjt*




​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)

Bastyenka meg joco hütlenek lettek?


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)

Nem láttam őket régen!Ki tudja?


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)

*További szép estét! *


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 10)

Jó éjszakát Balika!kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Március 10)

durcy írta:


> Jó éjszakát Balika!kiss​


JÓ ÉJT DURCY!kiss​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 11)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 11)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 11)

*gyengéd figyelmeztetés nemcsak gyerekeknek ...*


----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)

*Beautiful day! *

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)

The pictures of durcy acquaintances


----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 11)

Good bye


----------



## afca (2008 Március 11)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Március 11)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 11)

*Szép napot és estét!*


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 11)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 11)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 11)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 11)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 11)

*Nem!Kedves Durci!!!!!Be-be nézek!!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 11)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 11)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 11)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 12)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 12)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 12)

*SZÉP NAPOT KIVÁNOK MINDENKINEK!*

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 12)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 12)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 12)

További szép napot!


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 12)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 12)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 12)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 12)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 12)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 12)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 12)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 12)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 12)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 12)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 12)

*Kagaya*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 12)

*Kagaya*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 12)

*Eszenyi Enikő*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 12)

*Jó éjt!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 12)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 12)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 13)

*Alukálunk?*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 13)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)

​


----------



## afca (2008 Március 13)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)

Durcynak!kiss


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 13)

További szép estét kívánok!​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 13)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 13)

*Ezt a jó éjthez*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 13)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 13)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 13)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 13)

​


----------



## wolf002 (2008 Március 13)

nagyon szép ez a kép tetszik nagyon!


----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

*SZÉP NAPOT KIVÁNOK!*


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

Néhány Montréal-i kép​ 


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

Mandarinbol képek voltak​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

További szép napot!​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 14)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

*SZÉP NAPOT MÁSOKNAK ESTÉT KIVÁNOK!*
*

*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

_A NAP BOLCSESSÉGE:_

*"...nincsen olyan emlékezés, melyet az idő el ne törölne, sem olyan fájdalom, melyet a halál meg ne szüntetne."*
_(Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra)_​ 
_

_​_

_


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 14)

*Ez olyan jó éjt féle, és kellően virágos is*





​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

Kisfiam küldi néniknek,bácsiknak,gyerekeknek​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 14)

*Vajon melyik Detti?*





​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 14)

*Hát nem visszaváltozott? Ott van az egere is.*




​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 14)

*További szép estét!*

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 15)

*Jó reggelt!




*​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 15)

*Szép jó reggelt!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 15)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 15)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 15)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 15)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 15)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 15)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 15)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 15)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 15)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 15)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Március 15)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 15)

:d​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 15)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 16)

*haJók lesztek )))*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 16)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 16)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 16)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 16)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Március 16)

Mindenkinek kellemes Viragvasarnapi Unnepeket!!


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Március 16)

*angyalkám*

képek a zsibajrólkiss


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 16)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 16)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 16)




----------



## Benny917 (2008 Március 16)

szép


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 16)

*Jó éjszakát*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 17)

*Jó reggelt!




*​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Március 17)

*angyalkám*

 Szegeden a tulipánfa virágzik ime....:-D:-D


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 17)

angyalkám írta:


> Szegeden a tulipánfa virágzik ime....:-D:-D


 
jó, hogy szólsz angyalka, el kell látogatnom a kedvenc arborétumomba, ahol rengeteg tulipánfa szokott virágozni ..
(majd hozok képeket)

Más :


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

*KELLEMES NAPOT KIVÁNOK!*

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Március 17)

helló Katalin! menjél ki az arbarétumba és nézd meg ezeket a csodálatos szép virágokat


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 17)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 17)

*Szép estét!*


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 17)

durcynakkiss


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 17)

és mindenkinek, aki szereti a virágot​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 17)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 17)

További szép estét!


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

1valaky írta:


> durcynakkiss


 
Köszönöm a szép piros tulipánt, mely egyik kedves virágom.kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

*KÖSZÖNÖM MINDENKINEK MUNKÁJÁT, AKIK TÁVOL LÉTEMBEN IS *
*LÁTOGATTÁK A TOPICOT, ÉS GYARAPITOTTÁK KÉPEIKKEL, ÉS *
*AZOKNAK IS AKIK VENDÉGKÉNT BE NÉZTEK IDE.*​ 


​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 17)

durcy írta:


> *KÖSZÖNÖM MINDENKINEK MUNKÁJÁT, AKIK TÁVOLLÉTEMBEN IS *
> *LÁTOGATTÁK A TOPICOT, ÉS GYARAPITOTTÁK KÉPEIKKEL, ÉS *
> *AZOKNAK IS AKIK VENDÉGKÉNT BENÉZTEK IDE.*​



Jujj, akkor nekem is?​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 17)

*Mentsük meg a húsvéti nyuszit...*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 17)

*... vagy inkább a húsvéti tojást?*




​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

Abigel573 írta:


>


 
De jó, aranyos....:-Dkiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 17)

*Hogy megy a tánc Durcy?*




​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

A kán-kán?  Kicsit fárasztó a láb emelegetés.


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 17)

Inkább az ilyen egyszerűbb koreográfiát kedveled?




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 17)

*Kis kedvenceink*




​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 17)

*Ahová a király is elzarándokol*




​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## saraflora (2008 Március 17)

Ezek zseniálisak


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 17)

*További kellemes szórakozást!*

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 17)

Jó éjt!




​


----------



## yulianna (2008 Március 17)

jó szorakozást


----------



## yulianna (2008 Március 17)

jó szorakozást


----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)

Beautiful day for everybody!


----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)

From my wife's pictures,from his works.


----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)

Albert Dürer


----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)

Vangogh​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)

Hi Alex!You put beautiful pictures up.


----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 18)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 18)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 19)

​


----------



## memi59 (2008 Március 19)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 20)

*SZÉP ESTÉT, AKIKNEK MÉG NEM ALSZANAK!*



​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 20)

*Jó is annak, aki most ébredezik*





​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 20)

Van elonye és hátrány is.


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 20)

Jó éjszakát,szép álmokat!​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

Every step I take,
Every move I make,
Everey single day,
Every time I pray,
I'll be missing you...
​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

When I first saw you
I was afraid to meet you
When I first met you
I was afraid to kiss you
When I first kissed you
I was afraid to love you
Now that I love you
I'm afraid to lose you...​ 


​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

Beautiful day and holidays!

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## fittego (2008 Március 20)

Csatolás megtekintése 157945

Csatolás megtekintése 157946

Csatolás megtekintése 157947


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 21)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 21)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 21)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 21)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 21)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 21)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Március 21)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 21)

*Aloha*





​


----------



## himoroszlán (2008 Március 21)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Március 21)

Szeretettel mindenkinek!Kellemes Unnepeket!


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 21)

*Kellemes Húsvéti ünnepeket!*


----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 21)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Március 21)

*angyalkám*

képek


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)

*KÖSZÖNÖM ANNAK A NÉHÁNY "HŰSÉGES" LÁTOGATÓNAK, FÓRUMOSTÁRSAMNAK, A SZERETETÉT, AKIK NEM HAGYTAK CSERBEN ÉS KEDVES KÉPEIKKEL TOVÁBBRA IS HOZZÁJÁRULNAK A TOPIC ÉLETBEMARADÁSÁHOZ.*


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)

*ÁLDOTT, KELLEMES HÚSVÉTOT KIVÁNUNK FÉRJEMMEL (galex) MINDEN KEDVES BARÁTNAK, FÓRUMOZÓNAK!*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 21)

NYUGODALMAS JÓ ÉJSZAKÁT,SZÉP ÁLMOKAT!


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

MEDGYES


​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

Tarnicai víztározó


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

Szebeni havasok


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

Brassó látképe


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

A Fekete templom


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

Panoráma a Keresztény havasokról


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

Lövéte


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

Torja


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

Nyergestető


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

Szacsva


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

Kászonokban


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 22)

*Szép jó reggelt!*

*KELLEMES HÚSVÉTI ÜNNEPEKET!*


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

máramaros


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

Iza partja-Máramarossziget


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

Szalavan-esztena


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 22)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 22)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 22)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

Táncosok Tunéziából...


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

Indiai guru


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

Fürdés a Gangeszban


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)

Maszáj fiú


----------



## afca (2008 Március 22)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 22)




----------



## szkipy01 (2008 Március 22)

Huuuuuuuu szemet gyönyörködtető dolgokat látok itt is.Érdekes ,tetszik.Van mit nézelődnöm.)


----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 22)




----------



## katus (2008 Március 22)

KELLEMES HÚSVÉTI ÜNNEPEKET KIVÁNOK!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)

Durcynak!kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 23)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 23)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 23)

*Húsvét van? Jeee!*




​


----------



## afca (2008 Március 23)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=760 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=345>
*FOHÁSZ*
_Túrmezei Erzsébet_

Keserű kérdések
egész özönével
kínoztam a lelkem;
Feleletet választ
egyikre sem leltem
nélküled, Úr Jézus.





Kegyelmeddel nyilt meg
mindegyik miértnek
titkos művű zára.
Tebenned találtam
Életem céljára,
Tebenned, Úr Jézus.

Mostmár bármi fájjon
minek kérdjek? Tudom,
aranykalászt terem
fájdalmak vetése.
Áldott a te kezed
minden vezetése;
Csak vezess, Úr Jézus.
 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 23)

*A nyulakat kérjük nem ingerelni!*




​


----------



## memi59 (2008 Március 23)

Nem szeretnem holnap igy vegezni,plane ebbe a hidegbe!!


----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 23)

*Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket!*

*KELLEMES TAVASZIAS HÚSVÉTOT KÍVÁNOK!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 23)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 23)

*Szép estét Mindenkinek!*





​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Március 23)

Sziasztok 1001 éve  nem jártam erre, látom nagy a pangás.

*MINDENKINEK KÍVÁNOK TOVÁBBI SZÉP HÚSVÉTOT, A CSAJOKNAK SOK LOCSOLÓT, A PASIKNAK PEDIG SOK TOJÁST!*
*

*​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 23)

Jó éjszakát,szép álmokat!kiss


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 23)

​


----------



## saraflora (2008 Március 24)

unikornis


----------



## saraflora (2008 Március 24)

http://lelekportal.extra.hu

Nőiség, titokzatosság


----------



## saraflora (2008 Március 24)

www.lelekportal.extra.hu

szerelem, kapcsolat, boldogság


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 24)

*Szép napot Nektek!*


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Március 24)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 24)

​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 24)

*Kellemes húsvétot!*


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 24)

​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 24)

*HAPPY EASTER!
http://www.cardfountain.com/ecards/east220007/index.php
*


----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Március 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 24)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 24)

*Jó éjszakát!*



​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 25)

*Én szelíd vagyok, csak ez a majjom vicsorog.*




​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

Kicsit elhanyagoltam a topicomat, de szerencsére vannak szorgalmas emberek, akik be látogattak.​ 
*Köszönöm Balikának, Abigelnek, Afcanak,Paktuskának,Angyalkámnak és mindenki Másnak, kik fel töltöttek ide képeiket!*​ 


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

Spanyol közmondás: 
*Az ember keveset tanul a győzelemtöl, és sokat a vereségtöl.*​ 
*

*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

Otthoni kertünk​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

Nicaraguai képek​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

kertünkböl​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

Canada,Alberta


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

Calgary
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

Banff National Park​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Március 25)

Egy kép a Debreceni virágkarneválról
Durci nagyon szép képeid vannak a kerted csodás
olyan nagy képeket hogy lehet feltenni nekem mindig kicsi


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

Canada Olympic park

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 25)

durcy írta:


> ​


Der medve... meg vagyok dermedve


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​ 
Aki szereti a szép virágokat az alábbi oldalon megnézheti a fotokat,melyek egy részét kertünkböl örökitettük meg a többit pedig magunk mi család fotozta.​ 
http://www.videoplayer.hu/photos/show/60385​


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 25)

*Tavasz*

__________​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

Pihentetönek kis könnyü téma​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Március 25)

*angyalkám*

képek


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 25)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 26)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 26)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

durcy írta:


> Kicsit elhanyagoltam a topicomat, de szerencsére vannak szorgalmas emberek, akik be látogattak.​
> 
> *Köszönöm Balikának, Abigelnek, Afcanak,Paktuskának,Angyalkámnak és mindenki Másnak, kik fel töltöttek ide képeiket!*​
> 
> ...


Drága Durcy!Én köszönöm,hogy a topicod egyik képfeltöltőjévé válhattam!kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

NEKED!


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

Azért a sok gyönyörűséges képért,amelyeket megosztottál velünk.


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

DUNA DELTA


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

GYULAFEHÉRVÁR


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

VAD


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

KOLOZSVÁRI ÁLLAMI OPERA


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

VAJDAHUNYAD


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

MÁRAMAROSI SZOBABELSŐ


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

MÁRAMAROSI TÁJ


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

ENYED


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

RAMETI-REMETE


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

NAGYVÁRAD-PÜSPÖKI PALOTA


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

MAROSVÁSÁRHELY-KULTURÁLIS PALOTA


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

NÉPVISELETEK


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

GAINAI NÉPVISELET



SZEBENI NÉPVISELET



IALOMITAI NÉPVISELET​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

FARSANGTEMETÉS​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

IALOMITA,OLT ÉS MÁRAMAROSI NÉPVISELET




MOLDOVAI NÉPVISELET




VALCEAI NÉPVISELET​


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

RAMETI


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Március 26)

*angyalkám*

 képek Szegedi Papucskészitő Mester Rátkai Sándor 90 éves


----------



## balika (2008 Március 26)

kissSZIASZTOK!3 HÉTIG NEM LESZEK.ADDIG IS SOKSZOR PUSZILLAK TITEKET.kissGONDOLATBAN VELETEK VAGYOK​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 26)

balika írta:


> kissSZIASZTOK!3 HÉTIG NEM LESZEK.ADDIG IS SOKSZOR PUSZILLAK TITEKET.kissGONDOLATBAN VELETEK VAGYOK​


 

Érezd Magad nagyon jól balika !!kiss
Lesz élménybeszámoló - képekkel - ha visszajössz ??


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 26)

*Tisza tó állatai*

*Európai őz*





​ 
Elnevezések: az őz hímje a bak, nősténye a suta, a fiatal egyedeinek neve a gida.


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 26)

*Vörös róka *





​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 26)

*Sávos szitakötő *





​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 26)

*Mezei nyúl *


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 26)

*Fürge gyík *





​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 26)

*Európai hód*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 26)

*Kis tavi béka
*




​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 26)

*Barkós cinege*




​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 26)

*Barátréce*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 26)

*Jégmadár *





​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 26)

*Kárókatona*

*



*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 26)

*Füsti fecske *





​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 26)

*Kerecsensólyom *





​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 26)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 26)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 27)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 27)

*Ébresztő hétalvók!*




​


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 27)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 27)




----------



## siriusB (2008 Március 27)

Életemben először látok SZÉP krokodilt.


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 27)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Március 27)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 27)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 27)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 27)

*Orchidea*


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 27)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 27)

*Újhelyi Jenő - Táncoló ló*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 27)

*vágta*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 27)

*csavargó*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 27)

*hobó*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 27)

*bölcs*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 27)

*pihenő favágó*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 27)

*fürdőzők*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 27)

*pipacsok*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 27)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 27)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 27)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 27)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 27)




----------



## parsifaleger (2008 Március 27)

.


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 27)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 27)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 27)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 27)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 27)

​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 28)

*Szép napot Nektek!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 28)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 28)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 28)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 28)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 28)

*Repülő*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 28)

*Repülő*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 28)

*Repülő*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 28)

*Repülő*


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 28)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 28)

*Új Zéland*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

*SZÉP NAPOT KIVÁNOK MINDENKINEK! *

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

Kedves bastyenka örülök, hogy vissza találtál, hogy megint itt vagy.


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

*Minden kedves Vendégnek, és Fórumosnak ki szeret a virágokba gyönyörködni.*

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Március 28)

*Kellemes hétvégét kívánok minden fórumozónak.*


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Március 28)

*Szép estét!*


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

Néhány Bosniai kép​

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

Brusseli képek​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

Bulgária​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

Catania​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

Helsinki​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

Helsinkiböl utazzunk Magyar o-ra
Hungary​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

Monaco​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/78665​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

És akkor kiránduljunk Luxemburgba

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

Tallin 


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

Vatican City



​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

A mai utazásnak vége, majd legközelebb tovább utazunk a nagy világba.



​


----------



## durcy (2008 Március 28)

*További szép napot, másoknak jó éjt kivánok!*
*

*​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 28)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 29)

*További szép napot kívánok!*


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 29)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Március 29)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 29)

*Mosztar*


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 29)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 29)

*Baalbek*


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 29)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Március 29)

*angyalkám*

 legujabb képek


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 30)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 30)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Március 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 30)




----------



## carmen (2008 Március 30)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Március 30)

Szep napot!


----------



## irmus (2008 Március 30)

Kellemes délutánt kívánok minden fórumozó társnak tegnap Szatmárnémetibe s környékén kirándultunk ott fotóztam egy párat.


----------



## irmus (2008 Március 30)




----------



## irmus (2008 Március 30)




----------



## irmus (2008 Március 30)




----------



## irmus (2008 Március 30)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 30)

*Szép estét!*





​Ha jól értem, 6 boát akar Csőrike...:mrgreen:


----------



## irmus (2008 Március 31)




----------



## irmus (2008 Március 31)




----------



## irmus (2008 Március 31)




----------



## irmus (2008 Március 31)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 31)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Március 31)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 31)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 1)

_Szép tavaszi napot kívánok minden fórumozó társnak_


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 1)

​


----------



## memi59 (2008 Április 1)

Aprilis 1!szep ,bolondos aprilisi napot!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 1)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 1)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)

Sziasztok!​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 1)

További szép napot!


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 1)

Szomorúan állapítom meg, h. a rendszer véletlenül sem tökéletes...
Itt nem enged lapozni, csak az első és utolsó oldalt tudom megnézni..
szeretném látni a többiek által felrakott képeket, és hozzászólásokat....
Melittának már írtam, most ismételjem meg ??

inkább :222: ?? bánatomban...


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 1)

*itt a tavasz, lehet motorozni !!*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 1)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 1)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 1)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 1)

*imádom ezt a csapatot, szoktam nézni őket a TV-ben...*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 1)

*...az igazi verda a Harley-nél kezdődik*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 1)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 1)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 1)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 1)

*... gyere a nénihez..*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 1)

afca írta:


>


 
ne sírj, Téged is viszlek motorozni..


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 1)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 1)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 1)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 1)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 1)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 1)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 1)

​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 1)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 2)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 2)

*Jó reggelt!*










​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 2)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 2)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 2)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 2)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 2)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 2)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 2)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Április 2)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Április 2)

*angyalkám*

 bohocokkiss


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 2)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 3)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 3)

*Durcynak és mindenki másnak*




​


----------



## goczaneszter (2008 Április 3)

*Felhő Budapesten*


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

Hi!

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Április 3)

*angyalkám*

kissfotok


----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 3)

*Szép napot és estét!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 3)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 3)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

galex írta:


> ​


 
kisskiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

" Egy cseppnyi őszinte szeretet nemesebb tengernyi tudománynál." 
/ Assisi Szent Ferenc/



Szép napot!​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

Néhány canadai kép​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

Kina​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

Kicsit mókás a látvány,de valós

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

Island​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 3)

*Buon giorno*





​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

Guatemala​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

Indiabol néhány kis izelitö kép​ 


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

A nyomoruságával együtt is gyönyorü​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

Mongoliabol​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

Vietnam​​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

Aranyosak​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## Zolika34 (2008 Április 3)

Miért nem Kanadai fotókat látok.
Pl. sarki rókát


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## Zolika34 (2008 Április 3)

Hogy kerül India meg Dél-Amerika ide?


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## Zolika34 (2008 Április 3)

Íme egy kis hazai kép.


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

További szép délutánt,másoknak estét!

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

Zolika34 írta:


> Hogy kerül India meg Dél-Amerika ide?


 
Miért? Akkor azt is kérdezd meg mit keres itt, cica és kutya és a gif képek?


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 3)

Zolika34 írta:


> Íme egy kis hazai kép.


 
Hogy neked mi a hazád? az egy dolog és hogy másnak, akár nekem az egy másik.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 3)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 4)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 4)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 4)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 4)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Április 5)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 5)

*Jó reggelt!*





​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 5)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 5)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 5)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 5)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 5)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 5)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 5)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 5)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 5)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 5)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 5)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 5)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 5)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 5)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 5)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Április 5)

*angyalkám*

 saját készitésü képek


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 5)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 6)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 6)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)

*Szépnapot!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Április 6)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

Hi, beautiful day!​​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

British we have been on landscapes.​​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

He is England always yet.


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

My wife,durcy fotoi 

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 6)

Good bye!

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 6)

​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 6)

*Bye!Bye!*


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 7)

*Alszunk?*




​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 7)

*Szép napot és estét!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Április 7)

*Durcynak!*


KEDVES DURCY!
<script type="text/javascript">.floor(Math.random()*1000000); //--> </script> <script type="text/javascript"> <!-- document.write('<!-- Medián WebAudit SG.hu Hírmagazin + SG Network CoffeeCup 1/2 -->



'); //--> </script><!-- Medián WebAudit SG.hu Hírmagazin + SG Network CoffeeCup 1/2 --><noscript>



<script type="text/javascript"> <!-- var same = Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000); //--> </script> <script type="text/javascript"> <!-- document.write('<!-- Medián WebAudit SG.hu Hírmagazin + SG Network CoffeeCup 1/2 -->



'); //--> </script><!-- Medián WebAudit SG.hu Hírmagazin + SG Network CoffeeCup 1/2 -->



<noscript> <!-- Medián WebAudit SG.hu Hírmagazin + SG Network CoffeeCup 1/2 -->



</noscript><script type="text/javascript"> <!-- var same = Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000); //--> </script> <script type="text/javascript"> <!-- document.write('<!-- Medián WebAudit SG.hu Hírmagazin + SG Network CoffeeCup 1/2 -->



'); //--> </script><!-- Medián WebAudit SG.hu Hírmagazin + SG Network CoffeeCup 1/2 --><noscript> <!-- Medián WebAudit SG.hu Hírmagazin + SG Network CoffeeCup 1/2 -->



</noscript><script type="text/javascript"> <!-- var same = Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000); //--> </script> <script type="text/javascript"> <!-- document.write('<!-- Medián WebAudit SG.hu Hírmagazin + SG Network CoffeeCup 1/2 -->



'); //--> </script><!-- Medián WebAudit SG.hu Hírmagazin + SG Network CoffeeCup 1/2 --><noscript>edián WebAudit SG.hu Hírmagazin + SG Network CoffeeCup 1/2 -->



*</noscript> GRATULÁLOK A SOKADIK HOZZÁSZÓLÁSODHOZ! 








​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 8)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 8)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 8)

*Jó reggelt!*




​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 8)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 8)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Április 8)

*angyalkám*

 szép képek


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 8)

*D U B A I *​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 8)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 8)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 8)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 8)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 8)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 8)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 8)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 8)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 8)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 8)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 8)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 8)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Április 8)

Szép estét!


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 9)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Április 9)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

Sziasztok! Mindenkinek köszönöm, hogy életbe tartottátok az el szegényedö topicot! 


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

Pár kép virágokból aki szereti,aki nem ne nézze!
E​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

*Afrikában dolgoztunk*

*Mozambique-i képek*

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

További képek Afrikából,innen onnan

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 9)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

Lourdes​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

Paris


----------



## Táltos (2008 Április 9)

*A város, ahol lakom:Nemzeti Színház*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

Maxim's​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

Orangerie





Museum​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

Eifel tower


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 9)

További szép estét kivánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## memi59 (2008 Április 10)

Vidam napot!


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 10)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 10)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Április 10)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 10)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 10)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 11)

*Hajrá, itt a reggel, és péntek!*




​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 11)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Április 11)

Udv.mindenkinek!


----------



## Marcsyzka (2008 Április 11)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 11)

*Tavasztündér*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 11)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 11)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 11)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 11)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 11)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 11)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 11)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 11)

*bocsi, ha voltak már ezek a képek, de megint csak az utolsó oldalt engedi látni a ren*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 11)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 11)

Kellemes délutánt kívánok!


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

*Sziasztok,kellemes szép délutánt!*


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

1valaky írta:


> Kellemes délutánt kívánok!​


 
Szia Dett. Gyönyörű ez az orgona.


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 11)

Örülök, ha tetszik. Sajna el kell mennem csak egy kicsit jöttem be körülnézni. 

További szép napot és kellemes hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

Papuaban készültek a fotok​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

Bostoni fotok​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 11)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 12)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 12)

durcy írta:


> ​


Durcy kedves, ez a kép is saját? Ha igen, nincs meg véletlenül nagyobb felbontásban? Jó lenne háttérképnek.
1280x768 a felbontása a monitoromnak, 16-10-es a szentem.
De a képe az brilliáns.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 12)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 12)

Itt is nagy forgalom volt.








​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 13)

*Mindenki a vidámparkban lófrál?*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 13)

*Északi fényes jó éjszakát!*




​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 13)

*fényeset...*



​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 13)

irmus írta:


>


 

hűű, a macitól majdnem megijedtem... -- hogy elveszi a mézem )))


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 13)

*kellemes ébredést mindenkinek !*



​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 14)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 14)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 14)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 14)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 14)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 14)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 14)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 14)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 15)

*Ébresztő!*




​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 15)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 15)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 16)

*Aembörök, alszanak?*





​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Április 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 16)

Abigel573 írta:


>


 

Kedves Abigel köszönöm neked munkádat és hogy ilyen szorgalmasan látogatod ezt a topicot.kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

Kedves Irmus és Katalina nektek is köszönöm a képeket,sajnos ritkán tudok jönni ezért lehet meghal majd a topic, de mindig meleg szivvel gondolok rátok, kik nem hagytok cserben. Köszönöm!


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

Ázsiai országokból általam készitett képek



​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

Néhány humoros kép befejezésül. Legközelebben majd tovább utazunk.

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

sorry

​


----------



## siriusB (2008 Április 17)

...hát, nem szeretnék megsérteni senkit, de elképesztő merre visz egyeseket a _"jóizlés"_.

Persze, lehet azt mondani, hogy nem muszáj látogatni a topicot....


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 17)

siriusB írta:


> ...hát, nem szeretnék megsérteni senkit, de elképesztő merre visz egyeseket a _"jóizlés"_.
> 
> Persze, lehet azt mondani, hogy nem muszáj látogatni a topicot....


 
​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 17)

Durcy, nagyon díjazom a cicád !!!


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 17)

*álmaink lovAGGja )))*



​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 17)

*romantikus lélek..*



​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 17)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)

_*Kedves Durcy reméljük nem hal meg a topik. ezeket a képeket már évekkel ezelőtt töltöttem le most találtam rájuk.*_
_*Disney Land*_


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 17)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

Hi all! You travel with me long. 

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

For Eszter,for my wife. 

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

Europa

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

Salzburg​
​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

Lisbon


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

Sweden


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

Disney-Paris

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

Parisian art​
​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

Versailles

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

Berlin​
​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

Bonn


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

Bosporus


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

Bangkok

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

Honkong


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

Malaysia,Singapore,Seoul​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

California





​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

San-Francisco, Rio-de-Janeiro


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Április 18)

*Kellemes hetveget!*


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

Florida-Miami



​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

Canada, Eskimos


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)




----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

Beautiful day! Bye!


​


----------



## galex (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)

Disney Land


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 18)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 18)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 18)

*irmuska, tájdi, galex, nagyon szépek a képeitek !!*



​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 18)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 18)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 18)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 18)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 18)

*Jó éjt, szép álmokat !!*



​


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 18)

Tapolca


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 18)

Ópusztaszer


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

*Irmus, Abigel, Tájdi és Katalina köszönöm a szép képeket,mint mondtam nem tudok sokszor itt lenni bár szeretnék, de a változás életemben nem teszi lehetövé, de amikor tudok jövök,nektek pedig mégegyszer köszönöm a lelkesedést, és a szép hozzászólásokat.*

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

Alex fotoi London

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 19)

Katalina írta:


> ​


 
Köszi, én is ezt tudom mondani a tieidrőlkiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 19)

durcy írta:


> ​


 
Gyönyörűek a képek!kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)

Katalina írta:


> ​


 Köszi, neked is szépek a képeid,


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)

_*Gyönyörű képeket tettetek fel Durcy, Tájdi, Katalin*_


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 19)

*

*


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 19)

Következő képsor majd tengerpart lesz,aztán Paris és Budapest.

*További szép napot kivánok MINDENKINEK!*

​


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 19)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 19)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 19)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 19)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 19)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 20)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 20)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 20)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 20)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 20)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 20)

Esztergom


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 20)

Ómassa


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 20)

Ráckeve


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 20)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 20)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 20)

kisvasut a Garadnán.


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 20)

Garadna


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 20)

Hámori tó


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 20)

Lillafüred


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Április 20)

*angyalkám*

 Szegedi régiség vásár


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Április 20)

*angyalkám*

régiség vásár


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

angyalkám írta:


> régiség vásár


 
*Nagyon szépek a képeid, köszönöm a munkádat!*:lol:​ 



​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

Napi bölcsesség: 

*Nem ismerjük a szülői szeretetet addig, míg mi magunk szülőkké nem válunk.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>*
_*Henry Ward Beecher*_



​


----------



## tájdi (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

Horvátország: Porec​

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

Denver​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

Bahama

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

Florida


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

Jaksonwille

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

Orlando


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

San Francisco


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

Sedona​

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

Paris

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 20)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 21)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 21)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 21)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 21)

*és...*



​


----------



## afca (2008 Április 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 21)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 21)

Nem tudom mi történt itt? A képeim el tüntek, pedig ezek saját képeink voltak.


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 21)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Április 22)

*angyalkám*

fatörzsek


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Április 22)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 22)

durcy írta:


> Nem tudom mi történt itt? A képeim el tüntek, pedig ezek saját képeink voltak.


 

eltűntek a gyönyörű képeid ??? 
( 1 hozzászólás után kegyeskedik engedélyezni a visszalapozást a rendszer)
nagyon sajnálom, olyan szépek voltak,még többször is szerettem volna nézegetni..
most már tényleg ..:555::555:


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 22)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 22)

​


----------



## Robiii (2008 Április 22)

de cukik voltak felül az állatok


----------



## memi59 (2008 Április 23)

jo csevejt!


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 23)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 23)

*Béláknak szeretettel !!!*



​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Április 23)

*angyalkám*

mindenkinek sok szeretettel


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

Cuba​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

Luxemburg​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 24)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 25)

Szigliget


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 25)

Sopron


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 25)

Hollókő


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 25)

Elefántház


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

México​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

Paris

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

Quebec​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

Tahiti​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

San Diego


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

Praga​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 25)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)

Firenze


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)

san daniele


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)

Miláno


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 27)

Padova


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 27)

.


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

*SZÉP NAPOT KIVÁNOK MINDENKINEK!*


*

*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

*Irmuska köszönöm a képeket, amivel sok örömet okoztál.*

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

Képek a nagy világbol, munka és kirándulás során készitett innen onnan, de többségben India,Dél-America,Vietnam és India, de néhány canadai kép is megtalálhato koztük.

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

India, Puskhar

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

Delhi


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

Kicsit elmegyek, majd picit késöbb tovább utazunk.

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 27)

*Durcynak !*



​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## afca (2008 Április 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Április 27)

:k​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 27)

További szép napot!

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Április 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Április 28)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 29)

Sziasztok! Nagyon rég jártam itt. Nagyon szép a topic. Zsófi sok szép mindent raktál fel, a tőled megszokott módon és a többiek is egy páran, akik még maradtak, bár ahogy látom nagyon megfogyatkozott a feltöltő csapat.

*SZÉP NAPOT KÍVÁNOK MINDENKINEK!*



​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 29)

*SOK BOLDOGSÁGOT MINDEN ÉDESANYÁNAK!*

​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 29)

​


----------



## memi59 (2008 Április 29)

Szeretettel minden edesanyanak!


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Április 30)

kiss*Mindenkinek!*

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

irmus írta:


>


 
Kedves vagy, köszönöm!

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

Chicago

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Április 30)

​


----------



## tájdi (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)

Miláno


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 1)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 1)

*angyalkám*

képek


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 1)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 1)

*angyalkám*

képek:-D


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 2)

*angyalkám*

elöző képek nagyon érdekesek voltak /azt hiszem hogy mi ne szoljunk egy szót sem a mi lakotelepünkről/ nem laknák ott!!


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 2)




----------



## siriusB (2008 Május 2)

Irmus! Ez a cicás kép nagyon jó!kiss


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 3)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 3)

*angyalkám*

 képekkiss


----------



## tájdi (2008 Május 3)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Május 3)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Május 3)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Május 3)




----------



## tájdi (2008 Május 3)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 4)

Sziasztok!kissErre a szép napra én is megérkeztem.Kicsit tovább voltam távol mint gondoltam,de sok szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## balika (2008 Május 4)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Május 4)

Minden edesanyanak szeretettel!Boldog anyak napjat!


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 4)

*Szeretetben gazdag Anyák Napját kívánok minden édesanyának és nagymamának !*


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 4)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

*Szép estét!*

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

Köszönöm mindenkinek, akik felrakták a csodálatos képeket.

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

Picit késön, de talán még nem elkésve, kivánok 

*BOLDOG ANYÁK NAPJÁT MINDEN ÉDESANYÁNAK!*


*

*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

Afrikában dolgoztunk.​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

Afrikai fotok, Kenya, Maputo, Nairobi​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 4)

További szép estét!

​


----------



## memi59 (2008 Május 5)

Durcy igazan kedves vagy hogy megosztod ezeket a kepeket velunk.Mindig jot utazok altaluk.Maskulonben mindig uton vagy??


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 5)

*angyalkám*

képekkiss


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 5)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 5)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 5)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 5)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 5)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 5)




----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

Hola. Szep napot.

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

tea plantation​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

I sent from home.​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 6)

bye.​​


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 6)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 6)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 6)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 6)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 6)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 6)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 6)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 6)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 6)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 6)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 6)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 6)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 6)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 7)




----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

joco522 írta:


> Hi Alex! I am glad that you expand the side. Beautiful day for you .


 
Hello! Or? My wife missed you already.


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

Beautiful evening for you!

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

Boston​
​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

Singapore

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)




----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 8)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 8)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 8)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 8)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 8)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 8)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

memi59 írta:


> Durcy igazan kedves vagy hogy megosztod ezeket a kepeket velunk.Mindig jot utazok altaluk.Maskulonben mindig uton vagy??


 

Hello memi59! Azért rakok fel mert gondolom hogy mást is érdekelhetnek ezek fotok. Sokfele jártam világba de képek van mit férjem csinált, v. szülök is. Föleg olyat probálok választani hogy ne csak csillogás legyen mi általában neten képek vannak,mert sajnos nem ez jellemzö a világon nyomor is van nem kevés. Ezért ilyet olyat is rakok hogy kép legyen igaz valóságrol. Már nem vagyok olyan sokat uton, de azért elég sokat megyek jövök.


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

Québeci képek​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)

Québec​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## carly (2008 Május 9)

Szia Durcy!
Gyönyörűek a képeid!


----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)

SZIASZTOK!SZÉP NAPOT!


----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)

Érdekes templomok


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)

SZIA DURCY!!!kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

A következő fotok South America azon belül nagy részt Argentina látható majd. Ugy válogattam,hogy minden helyet kapjon benne, a csillogás,de a nyomor is.


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

balika írta:


> SZIA DURCY!!!kiss​


 
Szia Balika! Jó sokáig el voltál, hiányoztál.kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

BuenosAires​
​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

B.Aires​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 9)

*Szép álmokat !*



​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

Ez épület casino.​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

Itt pedig készül a finomsága kirándulásba.​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

Chubut​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

Church​

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

Cordoba​

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

LaPlata​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

Mendoza

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

Nequen​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

Santa Fe​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

Peppers​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

Rio Negro​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

San Juan​

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

Santa Cruz

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

Santa Fe​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

Santa Cruz​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

Tierra del Fuigo​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)

Csatolás megtekintése 167535
Köszönöm a csodálatos képeket!kiss​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

LaPlata​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 9)

Késöbb lehet még vissza jovök. 

​ 
​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 9)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 10)

*Ez egy picit olyan pünkösdös, nem? Kellemes ünnepet!*




​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 10)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 10)

Humoros képek


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 10)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 10)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 10)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 10)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 10)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 10)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 10)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 10)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 10)

_*Áldott Pünkösdi ünnepeket kívánok mindanyiótoknak*_


----------



## balika (2008 Május 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)

A Máramaros-megyei "Vidám-temető"-ből pár kép


----------



## Timkeee (2008 Május 11)

*Kép*

Rózsák


----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)

Az az érdekessége,hogy a meghaltnak az életét viccesen írják a fejfára.


----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## Timkeee (2008 Május 11)

*Kép*

Naplemente


----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)

Sárvulkánok-az Északi Kárpátokban


----------



## Timkeee (2008 Május 11)

*Kéép*

Cicus


----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)

Az Olt völgye...


----------



## Timkeee (2008 Május 11)

*kutya*

kutyus


----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)

Az Omu csúcs...


----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## Timkeee (2008 Május 11)

*Kép*


----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## Timkeee (2008 Május 11)

*Donald*

Donald


----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)

Szia Timkee!
Látom nemrég jelentkeztél be a fórumra.Örülök,hogy ezt a gyönyörű topicot választottad.DURCY NEVÉBEN IS SOK SZERETETTEL ÜDVÖZÖLLEK,ÉREZD JÓL MAGAD KÖZTÜNK.


----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)

Hidak


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 11)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

A szép fotok kovetkezök Budapestrol hoztuk. Nem minden saját férjem is meg segitett.


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Kisfiam kedvenc képe kimaratt a sorbol​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Kedvenc enyém fotom​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Viszlát!​
​


----------



## nolate (2008 Május 11)




----------



## Timkeee (2008 Május 11)

*Mandi*

Mandarinok, mely háttérképnekiskitűnően megfelel


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

*Köszönöm az ujaknak a feltoltést és kivánok mindenkinek nagyon szép napot!*




​


----------



## Timkeee (2008 Május 11)

kiss


----------



## Timkeee (2008 Május 11)

**

Egy csodálatos vacsora....


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

A következő képsorokkal összejárjuk kicsit Americat . Elöször Észak, majd Kozép és végül Dél America következ. Probáltam ugy válogatni be képeket, hogy szép és a kevésbé is benne legyen.

​


----------



## Timkeee (2008 Május 11)

*thank*


----------



## Timkeee (2008 Május 11)

*:d:d*


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Lehet picit össze keverednek a fotok,mert program rakja, de azért kozben figyelek,tul nagy vihar ne legyen.


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Montréal​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Cancun,México​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

New-York

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Central America​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Costa Ricai fotok voltak​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Cuba

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Dominica​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Panchita​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Chile​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Argentina​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 11)

*angyalkám*

:smile:képekkiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Peru, Bolivia

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Buenos Aires​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Uruguay​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Paraguay

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

Ecuador

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)

Sziasztok!kissSzép estét!


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)

durcy írta:


> ​


A kisfiam nagyon boldog lett ettől a képtől!kiss​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)

Durcynak!kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

További szép délutánt,estét!

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 11)

​ 



​ 


​


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 12)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 12)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

*Kedves Irmus gratulálok az*
*1000. hozzászólásodhoz! *​ 


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

*Balikának a 2000. hozzászóláshoz gratulálok!*​ 


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

1 nap késéssel, de nagy szeretettel
BOLDOG ANYÁKNAPOT KIVÁNOK MINDEN ÉDESANYÁNAK!​ 


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

Mielött folytatnák a tegnap be kezdett képsort kicsit kalandozzunk el, sétáljunk és csodáljuk a természetet.

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 12)

durcy írta:


> *Balikának a 2000. hozzászóláshoz gratulálok!*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nagyon köszönöm!kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Május 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 12)




----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 12)

*Szép*



​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 12)

*Érdekes*



​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 12)

*Durcynak szeretettel!*



​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

Táltos írta:


> ​


 Isten hozott a topicon!Örülök neked.kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

Táltos írta:


> ​


 

Köszönöm!

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

Egy kis hüsitő

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

Nálunk most érik alma​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 12)

Nálunk most érik a citrom.




​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

Néhány canadai kép (Alberta,Toronto,Québec,Edmonton,Victoria)​ 



​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

Israeli néhány fotok​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 12)

Kedves Durcy!
Szívből gratulálok 8000-ik hozzászólásodhoz valamint topicod több mint 1000-ik oldalához.Ezúton szeretném megköszönni neked ezt a csodálatos topicot,amit fáradhatatlanul szépítgettél csodálatos képeiddel és,hogy megismerhettünk TÉGED!KÖSZÖNÖM!kiss​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

*Köszönöm! Nem is vettem észre 8000.-ket. *


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

Egy kis piaci kinálat, innen onnan világbol


----------



## balika (2008 Május 12)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

Tegnapi fotok folytatása... Dél-America,Columbia​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 12)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 12)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

Balika nyugottan rakhatsz közben nem zavaró.​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 12)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 12)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 12)

Ameddig nekem lefagyott a gépem ,te egy csomó szépséget tettél fel ismét.Valami baj van a masinámmal,mert nem úgy dolgozik ahogy kéne.Mára nem is maradok többett,mert nemsokára fel kell kellni.Jó töltögetést és szép estét kívánok neked!


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 12)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 12)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 13)

Lassan én is elmegyek...kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Május 13)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

metro​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

Peru​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

További szép estét,másoknak éjszakát kivánok!​ 
​


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 13)

_*További szép napot hetet kívánok mindannyiótoknak.*_
_*Tegyetek fel szép képeket nekem mindjárt mennem kell dolgozni.*_


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 13)

joco522 írta:


> Szép napot mindenkinek. Egy szép virág nyílt itthon, a bátyám készített pár képet,gondoltam felteszem.​
> 
> 
> Nagyon helyesen tetted, olyan rég jártál erre, ki kellett rukkolnod valami nagyonszéppel !! Sikerült !!​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 13)

*nem tudom a latin nevét, bocsiiii ))*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 13)

*az ő nevét sem tudom...*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 13)

*gyertek bulizni a sörfesztiválra !!*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 13)

nemkicsit húztam szét a Kép Ernőt...

szóljatok, ha töröljem...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

*Kedves Joco! Örülök Neked hogy újra itt vagy. Nagyon szépet hoztál. Köszönöm!*

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

*Szeretettel üdvözlünk minden ide látogatót!*



Mi sem hitelesebb erre,mint egy kisgyerek.
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

Folytatom tovább a 2 napja megkezdett sorozatomat. Néhol fotokon itt-ott magunk is család rajta van, aki ismer minket és felismer rajta ne lepödjön meg, ne kérdezzen, itt a topicon ne!  Nagy százalékban üzleti célra készültek a fotok nem mi voltunk a lényeg a képeken, csak néha elkerülhetetlen volt,hogy ne látszunk rajta!  _Bocsánat de ezt ide kellett irnom. _

*Következő Dél-americai ország Venezuela*



​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

joco522 írta:


> Találtam egy ari képet,picit más mint a sorozat amit most raksz,ám " Mi sem hitelesebb erre,mint egy kisgyerek.:smile:."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Köszi valoban nagyon ari. És nyugottan rakjál közben ha akarsz az nem zavar engem.:..:


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

Afrika, Ethiopia,Algeria




​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 13)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 14)

*Jó reggelt!*





​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

Ha már virággal keztem sétáljunk kicsit még a természetben. Szüleim háza felé kezdek,aztán tovább sétálok.



​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Május 14)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

Balika kisfiának küldi Alex​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

Ezzel fotoval dijat nyertem az amatorok közott.​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

Néhány foto Americabol inen onnan​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

Washington​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

Szia Joco! Örülök, hogy megint idöt csináltál képeket rakni. Szépek neked, mint mindegyik.


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

Állatok kovetkeznek, kutyák, cicák és lovak lesznek mienkiek is benne vannak.


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

Enyém lovam

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

Hozott nekem kulönleges fekete tulipánt a férjem Hollandiábol és mire le fotoztam volna, megette a macska.​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 14)

További szép estét,még lehet visszajovök, de addig is.

​


----------



## talpacska (2008 Május 15)

Csak ámulok és bámulok a sok szépség láttán, amióta nem jártam errefelé.

*DRÁGA ZSÓFI!*

*NÉVNAPOD ALKALMÁBÓL NAGYON SOK SZERETETTEL KÖSZÖNTELEK ÉS KÍVÁNOK NEKED EGÉSZSÉGET,BOLDOGSÁGOT ÉS SOK-SOK ÉVET BÉKESSÉGBEN,SZERETETBEN CSALÁDOD KÖRÉBEN!*​


----------



## talpacska (2008 Május 15)

És még egy ráadás. A képet a képtáradból vettem, amire véletlenül találtam rá. Nem is mondtad, hogy visszakaptad "kedves barátnődtől" a régi e-mailodat! Gyönyörűk ott is a fotóid, úgyszintén a videóplayeren. Egyik szebb,mint a másik!


----------



## talpacska (2008 Május 15)

*Arról, aki egyszer eljön*



<CENTER>*Oly későn jön majd, hogyha eljön egyszer,*
*Olyan későn és oly magánosan,*
*Hogy ráismerni még az este sem mer*
*És az út se, amelyen átoson...*
*Oly későn jön majd és magánosan.*

*A lámpát én addigra már eloltom*
*És míg elborít búsan a setét,*
*Magányom mélyén az álomba fojtom*
*A várakozás keserű hevét,*
*Amíg elborít búsan a setét.*

*S mikor szememben már kérdés se rebben*
*És minden emlék fénye kialudt,*
*Tán éppen akkor gondol rám a csendben,*
*Kit lassan-lassan hoz felém az út...*
*Mikor már minden emlék kialudt.*

*Talán az ajtómon is bekopogtat,*
*Nevét nem mondja, szótlanul belép,*
*A bánat addig már félholtra koptat*
*S már nem várom senki jövetelét,*
*Mikor az ajtón szótlanul belép.*

*Ugy jön a csendes esti pillanatban,*
*Mint elkésett, régvárt illúzió,*
*A szerelemről mond majd gondolatban*
*Bűvös szókat, miket hallgatni jó,*
*Mint elkésett, régvárt illúzió.*

*Lehet, hogy majd felébreszt a sötétben*
*Szava, mely lágyabb lesz, mint a homály,*
*És ott maradnánk halkan, szótlan, tétlen,*
*Hogy kik is voltunk, azt se tudva már*
*Körülöttünk hallgatna a homály...*
(Cecilia Meirelles)</CENTER>


----------



## talpacska (2008 Május 15)

_És néhány bölcsesség, lehet ismered, tudom nagy a tárházad, ha nem, add hozzá!_

"A siker mértéke nem annyira az, hogy az életben milyen pozíciót ért el valaki, hanem az, hogy milyen akadályokat küzdött le ahhoz, hogy azt elérje."

"A gyengék sosem bocsátanak meg. Az csak az er&otilde;sek tulajdonsága."
(Mahatma Gandhi) 

"Kevés dolog van, mi valakit jobban tud segíteni mint az, hogy felel&otilde;ssé tesszük valamiért és tudatjuk vele, hogy megbízunk benne."
(Booker T. Washington, aktivista 1856-1915)

*Kövesd a megérzéseidet, ahogy a régi hajósok követték a csillagokat. Az utazás lehet magányos, de a csillagok elvezetnek célodhoz.
*David J. Mahoney​
<CENTER>*"Azt kérded ki az igazi, ki a valódi barát?
Az, akinek megérted minden kimondott és hang nélküli szavát.
Kinek szemébe nézve meglátod minden apró baját,
kit csendesen megvigasztalsz ha könny borítja arcát,
ha ok nélkül bezárkózik, te átmászod hallgatása falát.
Kinek nem hagyod, hogy egyedül vívja kilátástalan harcát.
Kinek villanásnyi mosolya, apró kis öröme elűzi minden bánatod,
s köztetek nincs olyan, hogy alulmúlod őt, vagy túlszárnyalod.
Kinek látványa szívedet és lelkedet melengeti,
kivel jó a csend szavát hallgatni s együtt merengeni.
Kinek nem számít mit vétesz, kis-e vagy nagy hibát,
kivel ha beszélhetsz könyebbé válik ez a nehéz világ.
Az az igazi barát, kit szeretsz, tisztelsz, csodálsz,
s ha választásra kerül sor, te szó nélkül mellé állsz.
Az a barát, kinek egy kedves szava többet ér,
a világ összes, minden kincsénél.
Az a barát, kinek öröme az örömöd, bánata a bánatod,
kinek barátságát minden körülmény közt vállalod."*
(ismeretlen)</CENTER>





​


----------



## talpacska (2008 Május 15)

<CENTER>Álmodunk... </CENTER>

<CENTER>"Álmodunk... 
Néha félünk, máskor szárnyalunk.. 
És olykor csak a pillantra várunk,
hogy akit keresünk, megtaláljon! 
S belépünk vágyaink kapuján, 
át álmaink birodalmán.. 
múltból fakadó jövőnktől várjuk a csodát.. 
A messzi távolt fürkészve 
nem halljuk a MOST gyönyörű dalát.."</CENTER>


----------



## talpacska (2008 Május 15)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=idezet style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px" align=middle colSpan=3>Névnap
Mindenkinek fontos a saját neve! 
S ha eljön a nap, annak ünnepe. 
Egy kis öröm 
vele csipetnyi mámor. 
Távól a zord világ haragos morajától. 

Egy kissé megáll velünk az idő! 
Legyen az őszülő, vagy serdülő! 
S kire az év e szép napot ráosztotta. 
Annak nyomban ünnepelni akad sürgős dolga. 

Adj te is útilaput a gondnak-bajnak! 
Sétálj ott, hol fénylő csillagok ragyognak! 
Vagy szárnyalj jókedvvel, szeretőn, szabadon! 

Cseppet se tűnődj jövődön, s múltadon! 
Hiszen ez a nap holnapig fontos! 

Derűs, kacér, s meglehet egy kissé bolondos. 
De ez a te neved napja! 
Ma ezt ünnepeljük! 

S az úton veled lassacskán haladva. 
50 év múlva ugyanezt megismételjük. 
Most a *(Zsófikat)* nagyon nagy szeretettel köszöntjük. </TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> </TD><TD class=idezet align=middle>Hajma B. József






</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## talpacska (2008 Május 15)

Mennem kell, vár a fogorvos. Szép napot!


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 15)

*angyalkám*

 képek szobrok


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

talpacska írta:


> Csak ámulok és bámulok a sok szépség láttán, amióta nem jártam errefelé.
> 
> *DRÁGA ZSÓFI!*​
> *NÉVNAPOD ALKALMÁBÓL NAGYON SOK SZERETETTEL KÖSZÖNTELEK ÉS KÍVÁNOK NEKED EGÉSZSÉGET,BOLDOGSÁGOT ÉS SOK-SOK ÉVET BÉKESSÉGBEN,SZERETETBEN CSALÁDOD KÖRÉBEN!*​


 
Köszönöm talpacska sikerült meglepned, föleg azért mert mi nem nagyon tartunk névnapot, de azért nagyon örülök, kedves vagy.
Hálám jeléül neked!



​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

Természetben barangolós fotokat fogok felrakni és olyan képeket, melyek eddig felrakottakbol különbözö országok képeiböl kimarattak. Remélem másnak is el nyeri tetszést, én bolondulok érte virágokért és minden ami csodás természetben megtalálhatok.

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 15)

Kedves Durcy!
NAGYON -SOK BOLDOG NÉVNAPOT KÍVÁNUNK NEKED!


----------



## balika (2008 Május 15)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

balika írta:


> Kedves Durcy!
> 
> NAGYON -SOK BOLDOG NÉVNAPOT KÍVÁNUNK NEKED!


 

Köszönöm Balika a köszöntőt! Tudod nálunk nem szokás névnapot tartani, de azért én is magyar vagyok vagy mi a fene...? kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 15)

Szia te kis magyar névnapos néni!Remélem jól érzed magad e szép napon?Nemsokára visszajövök,Balázs fürdik és be kell menjek hozzá.


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2008 Május 15)

Drága Durci végre megtaláltam az oldalt.
Itt tudtam meg, hogy névnapos vagy.
Sok boldogságot kívánok neked


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2008 Május 15)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2008 Május 15)




----------



## Pötyimari (2008 Május 15)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2008 Május 15)




----------



## Pötyimari (2008 Május 15)




----------



## Pötyimari (2008 Május 15)




----------



## Pötyimari (2008 Május 15)




----------



## Pötyimari (2008 Május 15)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2008 Május 15)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2008 Május 15)

Szépek a képeid Durcy


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2008 Május 15)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2008 Május 15)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2008 Május 15)




----------



## Pötyimari (2008 Május 15)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

Pötyimari írta:


> Szépek a képeid Durcy


 

Köszönöm, hogy ellátogattál ide és szép képekkel gazdagitod a topicot. Máskor is várlak szeretettel.kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

Portugáliabol néhány foto


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

Singapore​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 15)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

Algeria


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## nolate (2008 Május 15)

*névnapköszöntő*

*Szeretettel a Zsófiknak! Isten éltesse őket sokáig!

*


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

India​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 15)

durcy írta:


> ​


A házunk fölött is átrepült a tegnap egy gólya.Balázs utánna kiálltott:"Hozzál nekem légyszíves két fehér kiskutyát!"


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

Idegen országban a piacozás egyik kedvencem.​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

Istambul
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

Tashkent


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

nolate írta:


> *Szeretettel a Zsófiknak! Isten éltesse őket sokáig!*


 
A magam nevében köszönöm!


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 15)

*További szép estét kivánok mindenkinek!*

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

Ugy látok senki nem járt itt tegnap ota. Nem baj én most járok és felteszem a képeimet, amiböl nagyon sok van még sok napra telik ki belöle.

Most elöször néhány kevés mixed képeket rakok fel,ami neve topicnak, majd utána Poland,Lengyel o. azután London.


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 16)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 16)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 16)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

Én kicsit másként komolyabb témában 




​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

Iran


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

Israel

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

San Francisco

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

a szivem​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

Kicsit elmegyek, késöbb lehet még vissza nézek.

Addig is további szép délutánt!

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 16)

A "kicsi" Balikának küldi David



kiss​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 16)

*Ugye gyönyörű?*​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 16)

*Csodás*




​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 16)

*Ez meg érdekes.*
*Valóban ilyen színű? vagy a fény játéka?*

*

*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 17)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 17)

_*Drága Zsófi. Kicsit megkésve de annál nagyobb szeretettel kívánok neked Nagyon sok boldog Névnapot és jó egészséget.*_


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 17)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 17)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## cinnia (2008 Május 17)

​


----------



## cinnia (2008 Május 17)

​


----------



## nolate (2008 Május 17)

*az első magyar telefonkészülék*


----------



## balika (2008 Május 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 17)




----------



## nolate (2008 Május 17)

*Szeretethimnusz*


----------



## balika (2008 Május 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 17)




----------



## lukacsanett (2008 Május 17)

http://pixel.customize.org/


----------



## lukacsanett (2008 Május 17)

http://szitael.hu/illusztraciok.html


----------



## lukacsanett (2008 Május 17)

http://www.fotos.hu/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=133&pos=861


----------



## tájdi (2008 Május 17)

nemrég nyílt ki


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)

Veronában :A Rómeó és Julia jelenettel kezdődik


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 18)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 18)

*felújításra várva*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 18)

*Petőfi emléktábla egy iskolán*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 18)

:dd


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 18)

:dd


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 18)

*durcynak !*

:dd


----------



## balika (2008 Május 18)

Szép napot!kiss


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 18)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 18)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 18)




----------



## carmen (2008 Május 18)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 19)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

*Szép estét!*

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 20)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 21)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 21)

*Közeleg a nyár.*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 21)

*Durcynak*




​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 21)

*angyalkám*

 képek kiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

Akik itt laknak ráismernek,akik nem azoknak elárulom, Montréal.​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

Toronto és Victoria​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

Santiago​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Május 21)

*Tücsök*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KOm8eBbeD8


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Május 21)

szia DURCY


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

Ontario

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

bastyenka írta:


> szia DURCY


 
Szia bastyenka! De régen láttalak. Köszöntelek ujjra itt.


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

Irmusnak kicsit megkésve,

*GRATULÁLOK AZ 1000. HOZZÁSZÓLÁSÁHOZ!*

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## ritti39 (2008 Május 21)

szia Durcy!a képeket Te csináltad?nagyon jó!!!!!!!!!tov.szépet!


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

Las Vegas

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

Thailand


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

Befejezésül egy kis konnyu téma

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 21)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 22)

durcy írta:


> Irmusnak kicsit megkésve,
> 
> *GRATULÁLOK AZ 1000. HOZZÁSZÓLÁSÁHOZ!*​
> 
> ...


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 22)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 22)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 22)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 22)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 22)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 22)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 22)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 22)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 22)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 22)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 22)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 23)

Marabu​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 23)

*Jó reggelt!*




​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

Australia

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

USA
Atlanta,New York​ 



​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

Basel


​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

Lyon​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

Portugalia
​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

Senegal

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 23)

:d


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 23)

:d​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

*Szép estét mindenkinek!*

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

Tovább folytatom a férjem által megkezdett fotokat,tobbnyire USA és Canadabol származo képek, és ami innen onnan kimaradott.

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

Florida

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

Orlando

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

Washington DC parade

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 23)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

Canada

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

Vancouver

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

Victoria​

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 24)

*Drága Durcy!*


*BOLDOG NÉVNAPOT*
*kívánok*
*szeretettel!*









​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Május 24)

*Durcynak!*

*DRÁGA DURCY!
NÉVNAPODRA!
*


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 24)

*Durcinak*

_Drága Eszter Nagyon sok boldog névnapot kívánok._


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 24)

*Névnapod alkalmából tőlem...*




​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

Europa,Roma​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

Germany,Hungary​

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

Poland​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

Pragua​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

Salzburg

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 24)

*További szép estét!*​


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)

Velence


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)

_*Szia Balika köszönöm neked is szépnapot.*_


----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## romesz (2008 Május 25)

kitoroltem


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## romesz (2008 Május 25)

kitoroltem


----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## romesz (2008 Május 25)

kitoroltem


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## romesz (2008 Május 25)

kitoroltem


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)

Vadvizievezősök


----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)

balika írta:


>


Köszi a meghívást, finom a Halászlé szeretem.


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)

Porcia


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)

Gardató és környéke


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)

DURCYNAK!kiss​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 25)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

balika írta:


> DURCYNAK!kiss​


 
KÖSZÖNÖM! EZT PEDIG NEKED!(Rég láttalak):-Dkiss


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

*KELLEMES SZÉP ESTÉT KIVÁNOK!*

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

Europa
Barcelona,Madrid,Sweden(Stocholm)



​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

Pallma de Mallorca​
​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Május 25)

durcy írta:


> ​


 
*Drága Durcy!*

*Nagyon szépek a városfotóid. Kár, hogy nem írod alá, hol találhatók.*


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

Táltos írta:


> *Drága Durcy!*
> 
> *Nagyon szépek a városfotóid. Kár, hogy nem írod alá, hol találhatók.*


 

Oda irom, csak nem külön, mert Barcelonaval kezdtem,majd Madrid, Stockholm és most Mallorca.:-D


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

Indiai zsibvásár


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

Iran​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

Csak a virág miatt raktam fel

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

Iran)Shiraz​

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

Teheran

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

Kuwait​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 26)

További szép estét!





​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

Rasnov vára


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

fogaras vára​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

Poienari várromja​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

DÉVA-VÁRA​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

A Pataki kastély-Désfalván​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

A Betlehen -kastély,Keresden.Maros megye
Keresd elso írásos említése1305-ben történik Kreisch névvel. Itt eros szász közösség élt.
A falu hírnevét a XVI-XVII. században emelt, lenyûgözo szépségû felsoolasz reneszánsz Bethlen-kastély orzi. 1996-ban, a Mûvelodési Minisztérium támogatásával, megkezdodtek a felújítási munkálatok​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

MEZOZAH,MAROS MEGYE
A falu egyik magaslatán helyezkedik el az Ugron-kastély, négy toronnyal, 12 bejárattal, 52 szobával és egy dendrológiai parkkal, melyben a gyerekotthon m&ucirc;ködik. 
A kastély építészeti stílusával a francia kastélyokra emlékeztet. Ugron István báró építtette 1909-1911 között.​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD class=NormalTextStyle align=left width="50%"> Marosvécsen egy római táborhely és egy polgári település nyomait tárták fel. A Traianus által építtetett táborhely, Marosvécstol északkeletre fekvo magaslaton, megkönnyítette a Maros völgy ellenorzését.
Az 1241-es tatár betörés után a római táborhely köveibol építették a feudális kastélyt, amely a századok folyamán több módosításon ment át. </TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD vAlign=center align=middle width="50%">



</TD><TD class=NormalTextStyle align=left width="50%"> A kastély mai formája Kendi Ferenc munkája, aki 1557-ben építette újjá. Kendi halála után a kastély gyakran cserélt tulajdonost. 
Rendre Báthori Zsigmondé, Vitéz Mihályé (Mihai Viteazul), aki 1600-ban, rövid idore, Sava Armasul parancsnoksága alatt a marosvécsi kastélyban állomásoztatta hadseregét, utána Bocskai Istváné, Bethlen Gáboré, Rákóczi Györgyé és az utolsó 300 évben a Kemény családé. </TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD vAlign=center align=middle width="50%">



</TD><TD class=NormalTextStyle align=left width="50%"> Kemény János (1903-1971) magyar író a kastély utolsó tulajdonosa, az o nevéhez f&ucirc;zodik az 1926. július 18-án elindított Erdélyi Helikon irodalmi találkozók megszervezése. </TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD width="50%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD class=NormalTextStyle align=left width="50%">Az 1769-1773 között épített kastély, melyet Teleki Sámuel, Erdély akkori kancellárja építtetett, a mûút közelében fekszik, egy gyönyörû park közepén.</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD class=NormalTextStyle align=left width="50%">O alapította a marosvásárhelyi Teleki Tékát és a helyi református templomot (1785).



SAROMBERKE
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD class=NormalTextStyle align=left width="50%">A helység kastélyát Teleki Samu építtette 1912-ben. A neves kutató egy vulkánt és két tavat fedezett fel Afrikában.</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD class=NormalTextStyle align=left width="50%">A Teleki család kriptájában, melyet 1772-ben készítettek a református temetoben, Teleki Sámuel és leszármazottainak földi maradványait helyezték 


NAGYERNYE
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD class=NormalTextStyle align=left width="50%"> Gernyeszeg központjában található a Teleki-kastély (1772-1803) a Teleki család kriptájával együtt. M&ucirc;emlék.
Napjainkban a kastélyban tüdobeteg gyerekek kórháza m&ucirc;ködik.</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD width="50%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD class=NormalTextStyle align=left width="50%"> Görgényszentimre minden idokben királyi vár volt (castrum regale), egy római korból származó település nyomaira is bukkantak. A kuruc-labanc harcok idején Rabutin császári tábornok több hónapos ostrom után elfoglalta és elpusztította. Feltételezik, hogy az elpusztított vár köveibol építették 1733-ban a Bornemisza-kastélyt. 
Ez barokk stílusban épült, de az idok folyamán több építészeti módosításon ment át. 1893-ban a kastélyban erdészeti iskola kezdte meg m&ucirc;ködését. Napjainkban a kastélyban a vadászati múzeum található. A kastély körüli dendrológiai parkban 29 egzotikus és kb. 100 hazai fajta tekintheto meg.</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD width="50%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD class=NormalTextStyle align=left width="50%"> A turistákat leginkább az 1545-ben reneszánsz stílusban épült Kornis-Rákóczi-Bethlen-kastély vonzza, melyet 1650-1660 között módosítottak Augustino Serena velencei építész felügyelete alatt. Ma mezogazdasági iskolacsoport m&ucirc;ködik itt.
A Radnót területén levo kastély és a birtok rendre több nemesi család tulajdona volt. 1707-ben II. Rákóczi Ferenc itt szállt meg Marosvásárhely felé menet, ahol Erdély fejedelmévé koronázták.</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD width="50%">



</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD width="50%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD class=NormalTextStyle align=left width="50%"> Magyarózdon meg lehet csodálni Pekry Lorinc kuruc tábornok francia gótikus stílusban 1682-ben épített kastélyát, melyet 1732-ben újjáépítettek.
Itt több intézmény m&ucirc;ködött: óvoda, iskola, kultúrotthon, a TSZ székhelye stb.
Magyarozd keleti reszeben egy romai kori telepules nyomait is felfedeztek.
1909. október 9-én született Magyarózdon Horváth István költo. A Horváth István emlékház sok látogatót vonz.</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD width="50%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD class=NormalTextStyle align=left width="50%"> Körülbelül 1 km távolságra a falutól, a domb tetején, több mint 500 m magasan áll a szász vár, melyen mély nyomot hagyott az ido. A vár építése a XIV. században kezdodött.
A 7-9 m magas falak és a 6 torony a szászkézdi és a környezo falvak lakossága védelmét kellett biztosítsák háború, veszedelem idején.</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD width="50%">



</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD width="50%">



</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD width="50%">



</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD width="50%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

KERELŐSZENTPÁL
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=10 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD class=NormalTextStyle align=left width="50%"> A község legjelentosebb épülete a Haller-kastély, mely jelenleg felújításra szorul.
A kastélyt 1610-ben kezdték építeni, 1704-ben a kurucok elfoglalták, a Haller család 1760-ban újjáépíttette.</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD width="50%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

MAROSVÁSÁRHELY
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=772 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width=6 background=images/bara_st.gif height=6></TD><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD vAlign=center align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> A Maros fels&otilde; szakaszán helyezkedik el, ahol a folyó elhagyta a szorost, mely elválasztja a Kelemen havasokat a Görgény havasoktól, és az Erdélyi Mez&otilde;ség dombos vidékei kezd&otilde;dnek. Marosvásárhely municípium nagy hagyománnyal rendelkez&otilde; város és magas szint&ucirc; fejl&otilde;dést és kulturális szintet ért el. Maros megye mostani székhelye fontos kommunikációs rendszerrel rendelkezik: a vasút, mely összeköti Székelykocsárdot Dédával, az E60 Nagyvárad-Bukarest európai m&ucirc;út, elágazásokkal a Maroshévíz-Piatra Neamt (15 NU), Szászrégen-Beszterce (15A NU), Szováta- Székelyudvarhely-Csíkszereda (13A NU), Szászrégen-Apahida-Kolozsvár (16 NU), Dics&otilde;szentmárton-Medgyes-Szeben (14 NU) irányokban. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> Nyomok az emberi jelenlétr&otilde;l, ezen az &otilde;sid&otilde;kt&otilde;l lakott helyen, a neolitikus és bronzkorra mutatnak vissza, majd a kés&otilde;bbi római-dák korra. Az els&otilde; okirati megemlítés 1332-b&otilde;l származik "Sacerdos de Novoforo" névvel (Novum Forum Syculorum). Rendre, különböz&otilde; nevekkel jegyzik: Zekuluasarhel, Vasarhel, Zekel, Vasarhel, Maros Vasarhel, Vasarhely, Mures Vasarheiu, Agropolis, Osorhei, amíg a mai Marosvásárhely (Târgu-Mures) formához jutott. Már a középkorban hatott nagyságával, fejlett kézm&ucirc;ves céheivel, kapcsolataival. A gazdasági és szellemi életet befolyásolja a mohácsi vereség és a Zsigmond János fejedelemsége alatt vívott vallásháborúk.
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> Megemlítjük a régi oktatási intézményeket: Schola Particula (1557), a neves református és római katolikus gimnáziumokat, az egyesülés után pedig a Mihai Viteazul (katonai), Al. Papiu Ilarian, Unirea stb. líceumokat. 
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> Az építészet széles skáláját lehet felismerni a városban, a gótikustól - a várbéli református templom, mely kezdetben római-katolikus volt -, a barokkig - Toldalagi gáz, a teleki Könyvtár épülete -, szecesszió - a Kultúrpalota, a Közigazgatási Palota -, újrómai: az Inasiskola bentlakása és a mai Városháza -, újbízanci: az Ortodox katedrális, melyeket követi a korszer&ucirc; vonalakkal épült Nemzeti Színház, a Luxor Áruház, a Kereskedelmi Bank és a Pénzügyi Hivatal.
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> Marosásárhelyen fontos intézmények m&ucirc;ködnek: az 1802-t&otilde;l kölcsönz&otilde; Teleki-Bolyai könyvtár, mely meg&otilde;rizte rendeltetését a Maros Megyei Könyvtár igazgatása alatt, a Megyei Múzeum, melynek m&ucirc;vészeti, természettudományi és népm&ucirc;vészeti gy&ucirc;jteményi vannak, a Nemzeti Színház, az Ariel Bábszínház, a Maros M&ucirc;vészegyüttes, román és magyar tagozatokkal. 
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> A Fels&otilde;oktatás megszervezését és fejlesztését is elérte állami és magán területen. Ilyen létesítmények: az Orvosi és Gyógyszerészeti Egyetem, a Petru Maior Egyetem, a Színm&ucirc;vészeti Egyetem, a Dimitrie Cantemir Egyetem, jelenleg pedig a magyar nyelv&ucirc; Sapientia Egyetem megalapítása. Az id&otilde;k folyamán több mint 700 sajtótermék jelent meg. Napjaninkban a két kulturális és irodalmi folyóirat, a Vatra és a Látó, az Írószövetség sajtótermékei, a 24 ore mure&ordm;ene, a Cuvântul liber és a Népújság napilapok. A tudományos tevékenység fels&otilde;oktatási és kutatóintézetek évi kiadványaiban jelennek meg. A demokratikus szabadság és joggyakorlás megnyilvánulása az utolsó 14 évben, az 1989-es forradalomtól a több mint 1500 kiadott könyv.
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> A város neves személyiségei között meg kell említeni Borsos Tamás polgármestert, aki megkapta a municípiumi diplomát és rangot (1616), Petru Maiort és Gheorghe Sincait, Aranka Györgyöt, akik a városhoz kötötték nevüket, Bolyai János tudóst, a nem-eukledészi mértan kidolgozója, Bolyai Farkas matematikus, Bernády György és Emil Dandea polgármestert, akik idején a város virágzó korszakokat ismert.
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> Marosvásárhely egy dinamikus gazdasági központ. Nagy számú kis és nagy kereskedelmi társaságok székhelye, melyek tevékenysége kiterjed az ipartól az építkezésig, szállítás és távközlés, szolgáltatás, fa- és fémfeldolgozás, textilipar, élelmiszeripar területére is.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width=6 background=images/bara_dr.gif> </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#999999><TD width=6 background=images/bara_st.gif height=1>



</TD><TD height=1>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

SEGESVÁR
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=772 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle><TABLE height=235 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD vAlign=center align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> Segesvár Románia szívében fekszik, a Nagy-Küküllo középso szakasza mentén elterülo medencében, 24° 46' 40'' keleti hosszúságon és 46° 12' 38'' északi szélességen. Szárazföldi mérsékelt éghajlatú.
Ebben a természetes amfiteátrumban, melyet majdnem teljes egészében erdo borít, a kokorszaki idokig vezetnek vissza az emberi civilizáció nyomai. Figyelemre méltó a bronzkorszak késoi periódusa (Kr.e.1700-1300), amikor a vidéken a Segesvár-Wietenberg kultúra fejlodött. Késobb, a dák királyság idején, a Nagy-Küküllo völgye fontos kereskedelmi úttá vált, amelyet a Wietenberg dombra épített erodítmény tartott ellenorzése alatt. 
A kereszténység elso két századában (Kr.u.106), amikor Dacia római tartománnyá vált, ezt a várat lerombolták, s helyette a római hadsereg orhelyet létesített a Podmoalenak nevezett helyen, hogy ellenorzésük alatt tarthassák a kereskedelmi utakat. Habár rövid ideig tartott, a római közigazgatás jelentos elrómaiasított lakosságot hagyott maga után, erre utalnak a Szolohegy és Fehéregyháza-Sárpatak tájain feltárt nyomok. Az ezredforduló után a magyar törzsek behatolnak Erdélybe. 
A XII. században a Nagy-Küküllo völgye egy idore az Árpád-házi királyság déli határa lett. Lehetséges, hogy határorségi megfontolásból egy kis erodítmény épült a Várdomb magaslatán. Ebben az idoszakban II. Géza magyar király felajánlotta a szászoknak, hogy telepedjenek le Magyarországon és Erdélyben, s autonómiájuk biztosítása fejében vegyenek részt a határok védelmében, az ország fejlesztésében. A középkori krónikások szerint, az elso szászok 1191-ben vagy 1198-ban telepedtek le Segesvárott. 
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> Letelepedésük utáni évtizedekben a helység csendes fejlodésnek indult. Az 1241-es tatárdúlás után hatalmas erofeszítéssel újjáépült, s a középkori Erdély "hét vára" közé emelkedett. A XIII. század második felében a Várdombot eros fallal vették körül, amely a középkor vége felé egy olyan kisvárost védett, mely 160 házból és 13 közösségi épületbol állt.
A várat 14 bástya erosítette és védte, melyek közül csak 9 bírta ki az ido megpróbáltatásait, megtartván napjainkig azon kézm&ucirc;ves céhek nevét, melyeknek helyet adott. 
Az összes közül, az Óratorony a város büszkesége és jelképe. A XIII-XIV. században épített tornyot, melyet eleve a "kapu nagytornyának" neveztek, a XVII. sz. elején egy kezdetleges órával láttak el, melyet 1648-ban alakítottak át olyanná, "milyen még akkoriban nem létezett Erdélyben." Az új óram&ucirc; a percmutató és a negyedóra ütése mellett képes volt mozgásba hozni néhány fabábot, melyek a hét napjait jelképezo pogány istenek voltak: Diana, Mars, Mercurius, Jupiter, Venus, Saturnus és a Nap.
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> A város katonai jellege kezdettol fogva annyira nyilvánvaló volt, hogy a város megnevezése már az elso írásos emlékekben várként szerepel: Castrum Sex (1280), Schäßburg (1298), Segesvar (1301), Sighisoara (1431). 1367-ben mint várost említik, "civitas de Seguswar" nevén, és rövid ido alatt felvirágzott a kézm&ucirc;vesek tevékenysége a helységben. 
A következo században olyan hírnévre tett szert, hogy 1431-ben Vlad Dracu havasalföldi herceg itt telepedett le "a segesvári leshelyen" és 1436-ig innen vezette Erdélyi déli határainak védelmét, saját képével veretett pénzt és elokészítette országa trónjának megszerzését. 
A hagyomány úgy tartja, hogy a "Vlad Dracu" épületben született és lakott Vlad Tepes, aki büszke lévén elodeire, "Draculea"-nak nevezte magát, vagyis "a Dracunak nevezett fia".</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> 1918 után a szászság beilleszkedett a román társadalomba, a románok társadalmi és politikai szerepe a város életében jelentosen megnott. 1950 után Segesvár elveszti megyeszékhelyi rangját és csak "második" város marad, rajonközpont.
Az 1989-es forradalom új kezdetet jelentett a városnak, Segesvár az országban elsok között vallotta magát "kommunizmustól mentes" helységnek, még a diktátor menekülése elott.
Napjainkban Segesváron épült az egyik legkorszer&ucirc;bb sportcsarnok. Segesvár 2004-ben megkapta Az Európai Unió tiszteletbeli plakettjét. A segesvári vasútállomást eurostációvá alakítják át, mert a IV. páneurópai vasútvonal itt keresztezodik a Biharkeresztes-Brassó autópályával. Mindezek igazolják a XVI. sz. krónikás jóslatát: "Segesvár dísze mindig fényleni fog és dicsosége idokön túl halad".
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width=6 background=images/bara_dr.gif> </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#999999><TD width=6 background=images/bara_st.gif height=1>



</TD><TD height=1>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

SZÁSZKÉZD
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=772 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width=6 background=images/bara_st.gif height=6></TD><TD align=middle><TABLE height=235 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD vAlign=center align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> Szászkézd a megye délkeleti részén helyezkedik el, 20 km-re Segesvártól. Szászkézd egy neolitikumi település struktúrájára épült. Elso okirati feljegyzése 1308-1310-bol való, Miklóstelkéé (poss. Praaed. Nicolai) 1267-bol, a Zoltáné (Zoltan) 1341-bol származik. A XV. század végén, 1496-ban épült az erodítmény-templom. A templom tornya szemmel láthatóan hasonlít a segesvári Óratoronyhoz. A templom körüli temetoben több száz éves feliratos sírkövek találhatók (1572, 1677 stb.) Körülbelül 1 km távolságra a falutól, a domb tetején, több mint 500 m magasan áll a szász vár, melyen mély nyomot hagyott az ido. A vár építése a XIV. században kezdodött. A 7-9 m magas falak és a 6 torony a szászkézdi és a környezo falvak lakossága védelmét kellett biztosítsák háború, veszedelem idején. Említésre méltó a miklóstelki evangélikus erodítmény-templom (1521-1524), mely ma is jó állapotban van.</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> Az 1493-96 között kés&otilde; gótikus stílusban épített er&otilde;dtemplom a község piacterének déli részén emelkedik, óratornya a segesvárihoz hasonlít. 
A község közelében található a hatbástyás menedékvár (7-9 méteres falak veszik körül), amely a XIV-XVI. században épült és a környékbeli falvak lakossága számára biztosított védelmet az ellenséges támadások idején. A várban egy ötven méter mély kút található, amelyb&otilde;l egy földalatti járat vezetett a falu központja felé.

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> Erdély-szerte híres volt a XVII. században a szászkézdi asztalos- és freskófesto m&ucirc;hely, melynek dolgozói kazettázott mennyezeteirol és festett szószéki koronáiról. A legismertebb mester Umling Lorinc volt. Ugyanakkor híres a szászkézdi "sgraffito cobalt" zománcozott kerámia, melyet az 1700-as évek elején kezdtek készíteni</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

SZÁSZRÉGEN
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=772 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width=6 background=images/bara_st.gif height=6> </TD><TD align=middle><TABLE height=235 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD vAlign=center align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=8 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> A város a kiszélesedett Maros-völgyben, a Görgény-patak torkolatánál, a lépcsozetes jobb oldalán amfiteátrumszer&ucirc;en épült fel. Idovel a város kiterjedt a folyó baloldali árterületére is. Mint ipari és kereskedelmi központ, Szászrégen több nemzeti és megyei út keresztezodésénél fekszik: a 15 OU Marosvásárhely-Maroshévíz, a 16 OU Kolozsvár-Szászrégen, a 15A Beszterce-Szászrégen, a 154 MU Szászrégen-Monor, a 154A Szászrégen-Alsóidecs, a 135C Szászrégen-Libánfalva, a 153 OU Szászrégen-Szováta útvonalakon. 
Vasútállomás a Marosvásárhely-Déda vasútvonalon. 32 km-re van Marosvásárhelytol és két falu tartozik hozzá: Abafája és Radnótfája, mindketto elso írásos említése 1332-bol származik.
Szászrégen municípium területén rétegekben neolitikumi, bronzkori, valamint késobbi, géta-dák települések nyomait tárták fel, kobaltákat, kerámiatöredékeket. Felszínre került még egy római pénznemekbol álló kincs és egy VIII-IX. századi földvár maradványa. A XII. századdal kezdodoen, Szászrégenbe és környékére szászokat telepítettek be, a helység elso írásos említése pedig 1228-ból származik Regun néven. A szászokkal való együttélés mélyreható változásokhoz vezetett a helység életében. 
Habár többször is kifosztották és felgyújtották, mindig újjáéledt.
1300-ban, a helység egy dékáni hivatalnak, 1332-ben pedig egy kanonikus értekezletnek adott helyet.
1427-ben mint vásárhely jelenik meg, a XVI. században pedig kézm&ucirc;vesközponttá vált.</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> Az 1885-ben épített Marosvásárhely-Szászrégen vasútvonal, melyet késobb Dédáig meghosszabbítottak, lendületes fejlodést indított el. 
1853-ban tutajozó kereskedelmi társaság jött létre a Maros és Görgény-völgyében kitermelt faanyag értékesítésére, mely után megjelennek az elso gépf&ucirc;részekkel felszerelt f&ucirc;részáru-gyárak. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> Szászrégen 1994. novemberében megkapta a municípiumi (megyei jogú városi) rangot. A város fontos gazdasági és kulturális központ, meghatározó szerepet játszik a megye domb- és hegyvidéki tevékenységében. M&ucirc;ködnek itt távf&ucirc;tési központok, fafeldolgozó vállalatok és építoanyag-termelo egységek. Szászrégennek hangszer-, csónak-, és sörgyára van, de természetes alapanyagból készített üdítoket is állítanak elo. Jelentos gyümölcstermo vidék.
A városban néprajzi és természettudományi múzeum m&ucirc;ködik. A néprajzi múzeum csodálatos hímestojás-gy&ucirc;jteményérol híres. A municípiumi könyvtárnak számottevo könyvállománya van, melyben régi és ritka könyvek, valamint modern szépirodalmi kötetek és szakkönyvek is találhatók.
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=250>



</TD><TD> Szászrégen municípiumban, ahogy mondani szokás, "otthon van" a turizmus. Legrégibb épülete a mai evangélikus templom, amelyet gótikus elemekkel kevert román stílusban építettek a XIV. században. A templomnak 47 m magas óratornya van. A paplak 1670-ben épült. A jellegzetes népi stílusban készült festményekkel és ikonokkal díszített Szent Miklós ortodox templom 1744-ben épült. Az 1781-ben épült és 1968-ban felújított római katolikus templomra késo barokk stílus jellemzo. Jelentos a református templom, a Petru Maior által alapított, 1811-ben befejezett Szentháromság ortodox templom, Petru Maior mellszobra, ( Szászrégenben élt egy ideig ) és az 1994-ben felállított Luppa Capitolina. 
Abafáján a XV. században reneszánsz stílusban épült, barokk elemekkel díszített kastély található, melyet a XIX. században felújítottak, valamint egy római katolikus templom. A radnótfáji negyedben, 1995. augusztus 20-án a román ortodox egyház pátriárkája, Teoctist ortodox templomot szentelt. A város központjában található Richard Wagner, a berlini Zenem&ucirc;vészeti Foiskola volt igazgatója tiszteletére elhelyezett emléktábla, aki Szászrégenben született 1903-ban. Szászrégenben született Augustin Maior (1882-1964), a telefonálás és távírás korszer&ucirc;sítoje. A város közelében található a Kerek erdo, ahova a városiak gyakran járnak kikapcsolódni.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

SZOVÁTA
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=772 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width=6 background=images/bara_st.gif height=6> </TD><TD align=middle><TABLE height=235 cellSpacing=8 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD align=left>




</TD><TD align=left>
A Görgényi havasok délnyugati lábánál, egy hatalmas sóhegyen, a Kis-Küküllo felso szakasza mentén a Szováta-patak torkolatánál, Parajd-Szováta medencében elhelyezkedo város, 55 km távolságra van Marosvásárhelytol és 30 km-re Szászrégentol.​</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=left>



</TD><TD vAlign=top align=left> Fürdogyógyászati üdülohely, állandó m&ucirc;ködéssel. Az üdülohely kincse a sós víz. A fürdotelep leglátogatottabb helye a Medve-tó. Ezenkívül meg kell említenünk Mogyorósi, Zöld, Fekete, Vörös, Rigó-tavakat, melyek magas klór- és sótartalmukról híresekFürdogyógyászati üdülohely, állandó m&ucirc;ködéssel. Az üdülohely kincse a sós víz. A fürdotelep leglátogatottabb helye a Medve-tó. Ezenkívül meg kell említenünk Mogyorósi, Zöld, Fekete, Vörös, Rigó-tavakat, melyek magas klór- és sótartalmukról híresek.
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=left>



</TD><TD vAlign=center align=left> Az üdülohely mérsékelt éghajlatú, h&ucirc;vös nyarakkal és enyhe telekkel. Habár sóhegyen áll, gazdag növényvilág borítja az egész környéket. A tó körül meghonosult a mogyoró, de a többi lombhullató és fenyoféle is. Az erdokben gazdag a vadállomány, s a városba benyomuló gyönyör&ucirc; fenyvesek csak fokozzák a vidék szépségét. Szováta védett természeti terület.
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=left>



</TD><TD vAlign=center align=left> A Medve-tó Románia legfontosabb sós és heliotermikus tava. Az üdülohelyet foleg nogyógyászati, reumatikus, ideggyógyászati, endokrinológiai, szív- és vérkeringési betegségekben szenvedok látogatják. A szállodákban és a fürdotelepeken is korszer&ucirc; felszereléssel biztosítják a kezelést. 
A helység már a rómaiak idejébol ismert. Innen szállították a sót Apulumra (Gyulafehérvár). Régészeti kincseket (pénz és kerámia tárgyakat) fedeztek fel itt.
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=left>



</TD><TD vAlign=center align=left> A helység elso írásos említése 1597-ból származik és a vidék gyógyvizeivel kapcsolatos. 1884-ben került a gyógyfürdohelységek sorába. 1952-ben kapta meg a városi rangot. Az üdülovároshoz tartozó települések: Kopacs, Illyésmezo, Szakadát, Sóvárad. Turisztikai érdekességek: a római kori település nyomait orzo hely, a Tivoli, a Sebes-patak, a Medve-tó természeti rezervátum, a környék gazdag domborzata. Szovátáról kirándulásokat lehet szervezni Parajdra a sóbányához, Korondra (a kerámiakészítés fellegvára), Marosvásárhelyre vagy Segesvárra.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

ERDŐSZENTGYÖRGY-BÖZÖD
Erdoszentgyörgyöt 2003-ban nyilvánították várossá A megye délkeleti részén, a Kis-Küküllo felso szakasza mentén fekszik, 25 km-re Szovátától és 42 km-re Marosvásárhelytol. Ez a város a legrégebbi településeink egyike, a közelében a bronz- és vaskorból származó nyomok kerültek felszínre. Erdoszentgyörgyöt eloször 1333-ban említik az okiratok Sancto Georgio névvel. 
A város egyik monumentális épülete a barokk stílusban épült Rhédey-palota, melyet Rhédey László építtetett 1807-1809 között. A XIV. századi gótikus református templom - XVII. századi kazettás mennyezettel - m&ucirc;emlék érték&ucirc;. 1935-ben újította fel a Rhédey család leszármazottja Mária angol királyno gondoskodásából, aki Rhédey gróf unokája és II. Erzsébet angol királyno nagyanyja. Rhédey Claudia, Mária angol királyno nagyanyjának sírja a helyi református templom kriptájában van. 
<TABLE cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width="50%">



</TD><TD width="50%"> Bözödöt 1566-ban említik eloször az okiratok. Bözödújfalut gyakorlatilag elnyelte a víz, miután felépült az a gy&ucirc;jtogát a Bözöd-patakon, melynek célja a gyakori árvizek elkerülése. A magasabb területeken levo házak, habár nagyon megrongálódott állapotban vannak, még lakottak. A tó partján az utolsó években megjelentek a hétvégi házak, s az embereket vonzzák a tó adta kikapcsolódási lehetoségek: fürdés, halászat, csónakázás stb.
Erdoszentgyörgyön született Bodor Péter ezermester (1788-1849), a marosvásárhelyi zenélo kút építoje (1816 körül).
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=center align=middle><TD width="50%">



</TD><TD width="50%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## StIs10 (2008 Május 26)

Vicces tűzszerész


----------



## himoroszlán (2008 Május 26)

*Útkeresés árvízkor*


----------



## himoroszlán (2008 Május 26)

*Átkelés*


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 26)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

Torontoi felvonulás után az allatkertbol néhány foto.


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## romesz (2008 Május 27)

..............................


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

romesz írta:


> Ezt a kepet a joshua nemzeti parkban csinaltam


 
Örulök,hogy megint egy ujj képfeltoltövel gazdagottunk. Köszöntelek itt és hozzál sok képet nekünk.:-D:..:


----------



## romesz (2008 Május 27)

nem akarok tul sokat hozni, van nehany jo kepem azokat felrakom lassan


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 27)




----------



## romesz (2008 Május 27)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 27)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

Még mindig Ottawa​
​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

További szép estét és jó északát kivánok minden fórumosnak, aktivnak és vendégnek egyaránt! Remélem holnap ugyanitt találkozunk!:-D



​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 28)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQZOh3O4Svs&eurl=http://www.infoghidromania.com/muntii carpati.html​


----------



## romesz (2008 Május 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 28)

Sinaia


----------



## balika (2008 Május 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 28)

Jó éjt


----------



## balika (2008 Május 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)

Szobor Londonban


----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 28)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

*Szép napot kivánok!*


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 28)

​


----------



## romesz (2008 Május 28)

1 centes


----------



## romesz (2008 Május 28)




----------



## romesz (2008 Május 28)




----------



## nolate (2008 Május 28)




----------



## romesz (2008 Május 29)

ez is sajat kep, 
Csak sajat keszitesu kepeket teszek fel.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

Romesz köszönöm, hogy mégis vissza jottél.:-D


----------



## Babacool (2008 Május 29)

*Enjoy...*





 
See also *HERE* ( musical )


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 29)

*World Harmony Run 2007 - Gyula

*


​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 29)

Mára ennyi.​



​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

Kedves Cicmic, ha majd egyszer erre tévedsz gratulálok!


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Május 29)

durcy írta:


> Kedves Cicmic, ha majd egyszer erre tévedsz gratulálok!


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Május 29)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Május 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

1valaky írta:


>


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)




----------



## 1valaky (2008 Május 29)

:-DZsófi, nagyon szép a topicod. Úgy látom nem hiányoztam, csak elrontottam volna.kiss​
Ezt pedig a mamád,Marie-Ann küldi neked!






kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

Még sirok a végén. Hétvégen találkozunk.kisskiss

Ez pedig nektek mindenkinek!​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Május 29)

:-D​


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Május 29)

Mentem, legyetek jók.


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Május 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

Képet keresgéltem ilyen sokáig neked, de most nem találok.


----------



## 1valaky (2008 Május 29)

Semmi baj én itt látom a szobában a képedet tele van vele a fal és minden zeg-zug.:-D

További kellemes időtöltést, szép estét kivánok Nektek és mindenkinek!


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

Nina​

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

Nina a cicánk a panzioba, a cica megörzöbe.​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

Monaco

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

Turkey (török)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

Indonesia



Kuala Lampur​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

Malaysia​

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

Kuala Lampur​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

Malay-Sultan Abdul palotája​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

Melaka​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

Jakarta

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Május 29)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Május 30)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 30)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 30)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 30)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 30)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 30)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 30)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 30)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 30)

Landwasser-Viadukt - This is an unofficial photo point. Just follow the footpath up from the official one, until the clearing.


----------



## balika (2008 Május 30)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 30)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 30)




----------



## balika (2008 Május 30)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 31)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 31)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 31)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 31)




----------



## irmus (2008 Május 31)




----------



## romesz (2008 Május 31)

hol es mikor csinaltad ezt a kepet?


irmus írta:


>


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 1)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 1)




----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

Chat​
​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

Australia
​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

Melbourne

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

New Years
parade

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

South Australia​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

Sydney​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

*Canada, Halifax*



​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

Halifax Memorial​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

Montréal​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

Niagara Falls

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

Toronto​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

Toronto High park​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

Toronto parade

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

snow sculpture 

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

Ottawa by day​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

Ottawa parliament​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

Notre Dame Basilica​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

México

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)




----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 1)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## stee (2008 Június 2)

a pár napja még féli gérett cseresznye mára beérett....erről sajna nincs fotónk, mert szedjük és esszük


----------



## balika (2008 Június 2)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

*SZÉP ESTÉT MINDEN KEDVES VENDÉGNEK!*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

Europa Magyar o., Ausztria,Francia o.


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

Eger​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

Sopron​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

Austria​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

Francia Riviera​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

Paris​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 2)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)

Durcynak!!!!


----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)

HELLÓ!SZÉP NAPOT!kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Június 3)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Június 3)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Június 3)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)

Davidnek-Balázstólkiss


----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 4)

*SZÉP NAPOT KIVÁNOK MINDEN KEDVES VENDÉGEMNEK, EGY NEKEM NAGYON KEDVES ELÖADÓM SZÉP VIDEO CLIPPEL!*

http://<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/acPLCUVg0pU&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/acPLCUVg0pU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 4)

http://<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RXjMd5PGYEk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RXjMd5PGYEk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 4)

http://<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4hxdRva7lGo&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4hxdRva7lGo&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 4)

http://<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/179285"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/179285" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 4)

http://<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QxIoOJpiblU&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QxIoOJpiblU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 4)

http://<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hhB8H1YnRF0&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hhB8H1YnRF0&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 4)

http://<div><object width="420" height="336"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x47arc&related=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x47arc&related=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="336" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object><br /><b><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x47arc_celine-dion-yuna-ito_music">C&eacute;line DION &amp; Yuna ITO</a></b><br /><i>Uploaded by <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/elemahieu">elemahieu</a></i></div>​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 4)

http://<div><object width="420" height="335"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x1whsm&related=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x1whsm&related=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="335" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object><br /><b><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1whsm_el-condor-pasa-espiritu-andino_music">El condor pasa - espiritu andino</a></b><br /><i>Uploaded by <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/la_shivi">la_shivi</a></i></div>​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)

</PARAM>


----------



## paktuska (2008 Június 4)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Június 4)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Június 4)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Június 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 4)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Június 5)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

Washingtoni képek​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

Vietnami emlékmü​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

New York​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

olasz negyed​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 5)

*angyalkám*

 Szegedi képekkiss


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 5)

*angyalkám*

 Szegedi képekkiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 5)

http://<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zzOZxEudChY&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zzOZxEudChY&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 6)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 6)

*angyalkám*

 Régiség piac


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 7)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 7)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 8)

*Napsugaras jó reggelt!*


----------



## balika (2008 Június 8)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Június 8)

kis édesség ??


----------



## Katalina (2008 Június 8)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Június 8)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Június 8)

*harmónia*


----------



## himoroszlán (2008 Június 8)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 8)

*angyalkám*

 Mig az állatok nézelödnek én alszom


----------



## atibacsi (2008 Június 8)

> <iframe width="140" height="180" bg=transparent algin="center" src="http://www.vandorfoto.hu/rimage.php" scrolling="no" frameborder="1"></iframe>


Kis nézegetnivaló


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

botanikus kert(USA,Washington))​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

jó pasi:-D​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

ez nem, meg buntetett:-D​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Central park​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Capitoleum​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

California​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

California​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Manhattan​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

M.​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Emlékmü​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Ismeretlen katona sirja​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Thomas Jesserfon emlékmü​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Coco-Beach Florida​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

C-B.Florida​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Florida​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Florida​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Florida


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Jaksonwille​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

J.w.​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Concord​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Concord​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Concord​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Utah​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Úton:-D​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Colorado​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Colorado​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Colorado​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 8)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya5ICVKUERg&amp;feature=related


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Los-Angeles​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Las-Vegas​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Bellagio_hotel__and_casino​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

Las-Vegas​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 8)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xxjw6ZsHjNU&feature=related​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

L-V.​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

L.V.​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 8)

London​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 8)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIgVi4Kbh1k&amp;feature=related


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 8)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP9mP8lCTkM&amp;feature=related


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 8)

*Jó éjt!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5u-JGGAKwg&amp;feature=related


----------



## Katalina (2008 Június 9)

*Szia bastyenka ! holvagy mindig ??? .. hiányzol..*

jó kis szellős viselet...


----------



## Katalina (2008 Június 9)

durcy írta:


> ez nem, meg buntetett:-D​


 
Remélem a "monoklit" Tőled kapta - viszonzásul


----------



## magdolna68 (2008 Június 9)

cicák


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 9)

*Szia Katalina!!!!Aranyos vagy,néha bekukkantok ám!?*



Katalina írta:


> jó kis szellős viselet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 9)

*kaptam*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 9)

*aptam*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 9)

*dettó*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 9)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 9)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 9)

*angyalkám*

:smile:képek


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 9)

*angyalkám*

 képekkiss


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 9)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 9)

*Itt a nyár!*





​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

London

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

Buckingham palota​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

Bucharest

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

Budapest

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

Holocaust_Memorial​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

Washington​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

David Ibolya Montréalban 2005.

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

Europa (Ha nem felejtem el oda irom honnan):-D

Slovenia​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 9)

*Tücsök, a cicánk*


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 9)

*Jó éjt!*


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

Ljubljana​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 9)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 11)

Szép estét!kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Június 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 11)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 11)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 11)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 11)

durcy írta:


> ​


Neked is szép estét Durcy!kiss:..:


----------



## balika (2008 Június 11)




----------



## panka16 (2008 Június 11)

ezek az eprek nem néznek ki rosszul


----------



## balika (2008 Június 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 11)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 12)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 12)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 12)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 12)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 12)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 12)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 13)

durcy írta:


> ​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 13)

*Bocsi :656:*

*Ez a Mixed fotók? Vagy netán eltévedtem?*


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 13)

*Félelmetes szemek*




​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 13)

*Mama! súghatok valamit?*




​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 13)

*Királyi tartás*



​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Június 13)

*A nekem legszebbhez hasonló*




​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

*SZÉP ESTÉT KIVÁNOK A BETÉRÖKNEK!*




​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

Indiárol rakok fel fotokat, Calcutta és Mumbai (Bombay) mixed képek,olyakat válogattam, melyben jelen van szépség és nyomor egyaránt.


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

New Delhi​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

N.D.​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

New Delhi​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

N.Delhi​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

Taj Mahal Palace​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 13)

További szép estét és nyugodalmas jó éjszakát, szép álmokat!





​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 14)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 15)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

*Szép estét!*
*

*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

Belgium​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

Antwerpen​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

Paris​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

Brussels​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

Lisboa​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

Madeira​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

Paris​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 15)

*Jó reggelt!*


----------



## balika (2008 Június 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 15)

Az emlékezés virágai


----------



## irmus (2008 Június 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 15)

Death Valley Nemzeti Park,


----------



## irmus (2008 Június 15)

Betlehem


----------



## irmus (2008 Június 15)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 15)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

http://www.jacquielawson.com/preview.asp?cont=1&hdn=4&pv=3139986​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Június 15)

*Szép napot és estét!*

*DURCYNAK!
AZ ELMARADT 9000.!
SZÍVBŐL GRATULÁLOK!
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9Gmmu2ligI&feature=related




​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

paktuska írta:


> *DURCYNAK!*
> 
> *AZ ELMARADT 9000.!*
> *SZÍVBŐL GRATULÁLOK!*​
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9Gmmu2ligI&feature=related​


 

Kedves Paktuska! Nem szoktam figyelni hanyadik nekem hozzászólás, de most nagyon jol esik a figyelmességed, mert senki másnak nem jutott az eszébe. Ebböl látni kik igazi barátok! A többi az csak szembe hizelgés.


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

http://<object width="400" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videopost.hu/videopostplayer_eleres.swf?file=http://www.videopost.hu/movie/1186935886.flv" wmode="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.videopost.hu/videopostplayer_eleres.swf?file=http://www.videopost.hu/movie/1186935886.flv" wmode="transparent" width="400" height="340" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed></object>​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

http://<object width="400" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videopost.hu/videopostplayer_eleres.swf?file=http://www.videopost.hu/movie/1183187673.flv" wmode="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.videopost.hu/videopostplayer_eleres.swf?file=http://www.videopost.hu/movie/1183187673.flv" wmode="transparent" width="400" height="340" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed></object>​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

http://<object width="400" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videopost.hu/videopostplayer_eleres.swf?file=http://www.videopost.hu/movie/1171225642.flv" wmode="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.videopost.hu/videopostplayer_eleres.swf?file=http://www.videopost.hu/movie/1171225642.flv" wmode="transparent" width="400" height="340" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed></object>​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Június 15)

*Balikának!*








*

KEDVES ERZSIKE!

BOLDOG SZÜLETÉSNAPOT KÍVÁNOK!!NAGYON SOK SZERETETTEL!




*


----------



## zotylika (2008 Június 15)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 15)

​


----------



## zotylika (2008 Június 15)




----------



## galex (2008 Június 15)




----------



## galex (2008 Június 15)




----------



## galex (2008 Június 15)




----------



## galex (2008 Június 15)




----------



## galex (2008 Június 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 16)

A nagy Kincsem!


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 16)

*kis hazai kép!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 16)

*Szilvásvárad*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 16)

*Lillafüreden Fényképeztem*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 16)

*Vidám Napot/Napokat!!!!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 16)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 16)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 16)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 16)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 16)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 16)

galex írta:


>


 



Do you understand in Hungarian?:-Dkiss​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 16)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 16)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 16)

paktuska írta:


> *KEDVES ERZSIKE!*​
> *BOLDOG SZÜLETÉSNAPOT KÍVÁNOK!!NAGYON SOK SZERETETTEL!*​


Kedves Paktuska!
Köszönöm a jókívánságot,sajnos kicsit később köszönhettem meg pár napig nem voltam itthon.kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Június 16)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 16)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 16)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 16)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 16)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 16)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 16)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 16)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 16)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 17)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*Miskolc*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*Miskolc,már ilyen villamos nincs!az operafesztivál miatt van csak*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*Miskolc*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*Hátul a város első református temploma, nemrég kapott új orgonát.Lehotka Gábor*





tervezte és egyben avatta fel. Csodálatos!!!


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*Avasi kilátó*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*Az ország első kőszínháza. Miskolc*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*Miskolc, TEMPLOM IKONFAL*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*az oroszlányi víztorony*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*a siófoki víztorony*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*istvántelki víztorony*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*Szeged (varázslatos lehet este)*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*Margit-szigeti*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*Zsuzsi vonat!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*Bükk*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*Mátra*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*Csodálatos!Ej, de megérinteném!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*Erdély*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 17)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 17)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

a szem


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

http://<br><a href=​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

[URL="http://www.glimboo.com/"]

​ 
​ 
[/URL]


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

[URL="http://www.glimboo.com/"]

​ 
​ 
[/URL]


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

http://<br><a href=​


​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 17)

*Jó éjt!*

 
[URL="http://www.glimboo.com/"]

​ 
*Mindenkinek!!!!!*​ 
[/URL]


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)

Szia Bastyenka! Örülök, hogy itt vagy megint szép és érdekes képeket töltesz a topicba.:..:


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)

akiknél este van​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)

Niagara Falls

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)

Alex (galex) fotoi Kinabol,foldrengés és egyeb képek​
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)

Adana​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)

Ankarai képek befejezésnek​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)

Golden park​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)

Citadel​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 17)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 18)

*Jó reggelt! Friss fotó, szakad az eső!*




​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

*KELLEMES DÉLUTÁNT!*​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 18)

Sziasztok*!kissSzép napot,bár nálunk szakad az eső!*


----------



## balika (2008 Június 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 18)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 18)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

Istanbul​​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

Bosporus​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

Turkey tengerpart, Kusadasi​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

Alaszka​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

Dalam-Ph-Phi Don-sziget​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

Kacnaburi vizesés​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

Copacabana​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

Copper folyó delta vidéke​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

El_jem kolosszeum​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

Iran Abasi-hotel​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

Manavgat​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

Manavgat​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

Manavgat (Turkey)​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

Samsun​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

Amsterdam
​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 18)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 18)

*Szia kedves DURCY!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 18)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 18)

*Vega*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)

*Mars*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAVwukJ7xLM&amp;feature=related​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)

*Ez amolyan, jó éjt zene....(remélem tetszik)*








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuID0G36P5k​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3U0udLH974


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8fQOPq39-U


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2cFEHM9yMw


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ajud8scYq1w


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW4keMJfe9I


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjD4eWEUgMM


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 19)

*Jó reggelt! Friss fotó, már nem szakad az eső!*




​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 19)

*Sziasztok!kissJó reggelt!*


----------



## balika (2008 Június 19)

*Nálunk sajnos még ilyen ködös,borult,esős idő van*
*



*​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 19)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 19)

*szép Napot Mindenkinek!*


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

Amsterdam, Bergen

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

City of Stavanger​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

MoldBakken​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

Norway(Norvegia,Oslo

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 19)

Voros-tenger


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 19)

Sos-tenger


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

Innen bárki, bármit elvihet, ha meg tetszik. Azért van. Nemcsak feltölteni lehet a fotokat,képeket, de letölteni is. Ez a fórum erröl szól. 

*SZÉP ESTÉT KIVÁNOK MINDENKINEK ÉS SZERETET BÉKESSÉGET!*​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 19)

Jordan-folyo


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 19)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 19)

Haifa-Bahai kert


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

Vigiland park​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

Portugália​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

Portugál fotok, Porto Rico


​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

Chatedral​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

beluröl​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

Stavanger​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

1 kép ami még a Vigiland parkbol kimaradott


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 19)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 20)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 20)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 20)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 20)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 20)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 20)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 21)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 21)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 21)

*Durcy lányka, nyár van!*




​


----------



## irmus (2008 Június 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 21)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 21)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 21)

*angyalkám*

 képekkiss


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 21)

*angyalkám*

 képekkiss


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 21)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 21)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 21)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 21)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 21)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 21)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 22)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 22)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 22)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 22)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 22)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 22)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 22)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 22)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 22)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 22)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 22)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 22)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 22)

*angyalkám*

:smile: Szeged látképe a Domból nézve


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 23)

*Egy kis hideg ebben a kánikulában*




​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 23)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 23)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 23)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 24)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 25)

kiss​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 25)

Balázs küldi *Nektek és Davidnek!kiss*


----------



## balika (2008 Június 25)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 25)

balika írta:


> Balázs küldi *Nektek és Davidnek!kiss*​


 
KÖSZÖNJÜK!​ 





​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 25)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 25)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 25)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 25)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 25)

Néhány Madridi foto


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 25)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 25)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 25)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 25)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 25)




----------



## Rozumnij (2008 Június 25)

ÍTÉLET IDŐ


----------



## Rozumnij (2008 Június 25)

MEGSZOMJAZVA


----------



## Rozumnij (2008 Június 25)

MEGÉHEZVE


----------



## Rozumnij (2008 Június 25)

FELÖLTÖZVE


----------



## Rozumnij (2008 Június 25)

AZ ÉLET SZÉP TÚL ÉLJÜNK MINDENT !


----------



## balika (2008 Június 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 26)

*Én írtam nektek szeretettelkiss.*
*(Csak azért nem írtam rá a nevem,mert felhasználom más célra is)*​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 26)

*Mit szóltok?Nincs jó dolga otthon a lurkónak?*


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 26)

*Ez valami Best Friends logó...*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 26)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 26)

*angyalkám*

 szökökutak egy több változatban


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 26)

*angyalkám*

képek


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 26)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 26)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 26)




----------



## memi59 (2008 Június 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)

*ÜDVÖZLÖM *

Az új fórumostársakat,akik ide betévedtek erre oldalra enyém topicba és szép képeiket ide rakták, és azokat is akik hüséges visszatéröek!
(Neveket nem sorolnék fel, gyertek máskor is!):-D


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 26)

kiss​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)

Egy kis étvágygerjeszto


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)

:-D​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 26)




----------



## durcy (2008 Június 26)




----------



## puper (2008 Június 27)

Nem igazán kedvelem a háziállatos képeket, de ez a "vizikutya" ez nagyon erős. Még a farka is látszik a víz alatt. Gondolom, a következő másodperc, már a fröcskölő víz elől mentendő fényképezőről szólt.


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 27)

​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Június 27)

*Durcynak!*





*SZÍVBŐL GRATULÁLOK DURCY!
A 10000. HOZZÁSZÓLÁSODHOZ!
TOVÁBBI SZÉP MUNKÁT!
GYÖNYÖRŰEK A KÉPEID!
*​


----------



## irmus (2008 Június 27)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 27)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 27)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 27)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 27)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 27)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)




----------



## irmus (2008 Június 27)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 27)

*Jó reggelt!*




​


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 27)

*pár saját fotóT HOZTAM NEKTEK!!!*

üDVÖZLETEM


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 27)

*Sajátok*

Ismételten:-d


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 27)

*Ismét*

Saját Fotók.a Gépkocsis Kép Azért érdekes,mert Egy őrült Salakmotoros Ott Kötött Ki((( A BÜKKRŐL KÉSZÍTETT KÉP IS SAJÁT,LILLAFÜRED FELÉ


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 27)

*és Végül*

TÜCSÖK A HÁZIQSZUNK:-D:-D​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 27)

*Nos*

tOVÁBBI SZÉP NAPOT!


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 27)

*Cickosok*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 27)

*dURCY EZ ÁLOMSZÉÉÉÉÉÉP!!!!!!*






durcy írta:


>


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 27)

*sokáig ez volt a háttérképem.*


----------



## csibe-kicsibe (2008 Június 27)

Ez nagyon gyönyörű kép! Én is be fogom tenni. Szépek a színek. Vidámak


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 27)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 27)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 27)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 27)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 27)

*Egy kis zuhany*




​


----------



## puper (2008 Június 27)

Egy ilyen kis aranyos, csak, hogy bemutatkozzak.


----------



## puper (2008 Június 27)

Na valamit benéztem, nem így akartam.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

*Nem tudom, mit jelent a szöveg, de egy kutyi csak nem beszél csúnyán*





​


----------



## oliwer8 (2008 Június 28)

de milyen nyelven vban?


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*kis humor: tengeralattjáró verseny*





Elnézést!:mrgreen:​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*3d*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*Mexikó*

* épületek a súlyuk miatt az iszapos földbe elkezdtek süllyedni. Ma az egész város 70 cm-rel alacsonyabban van, mint ahogy kezdte. Próbálják az értékes épületeket megmenteni azzal, hogy betont öntenek alájuk + belülr&otilde;l felállványozzák, hogy ne d&otilde;ljön össze.*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*Balaton!!!!!!Imádom*


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 28)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*Badacsony*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*Fonyódliget, gyermeküdülő ))*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*Balatonalmádi*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*Balatonfüred*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*Balatonboglár*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*Siófok*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*Keszthely*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*MÉG MINDÍG kESZTHELY!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*Balatonkenese*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*Balatonmária fürdő*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*Boglárlelle*





​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*Balatonfűzfő*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*Tihany!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*Tihany*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*Zamárdi, néprajzi gyűjtemény*


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 28)

*angyalkám*

 mupettshow


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 28)

*Viszlát!!!!!!*


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 28)

paktuska írta:


> *SZÍVBŐL GRATULÁLOK DURCY!*
> *A 10000. HOZZÁSZÓLÁSODHOZ!*
> *TOVÁBBI SZÉP MUNKÁT!*
> *GYÖNYÖRŰEK A KÉPEID!*​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Június 28)

*angyalkám*


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 28)

irmus írta:


>


 
*Köszönöm kedves vagy!*


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 28)

_A többieknek (Abigel, Afca, angyalkám,bastyenka,balika,gipsi queen,_
_memi59) _​ 
*KÖSZÖNÖM A SZÉP KÉPEKET!*​ 
_melyek örömet jelentenek számomra,mivel nem sokat tudok ide jönni elfoglaltságaim miatt. És jó érzés látni,hogy vannak kedves barátok,akik nem hagyják elárvulni a topicot._​ 
_Valamint szeretettel üdvözlöm *új Fórumostársunkat, Rozumnij-t.*_​ 
_*Pupernek* pedig *köszönöm* ,aki szintén új, a megjegyzését,hozzászólását a vizi kutya fotohoz._
_(Remélem nem követtem el nagy helyesenirás hibákat,segitségemre volt a szabályzat,amiböl puskáztam kicsit)_​


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 28)

Abigel573 írta:


> Szia Durcy, mobilos fotók is jöhetnek?
> Nem valami élesek...
> Törölni fogom ezt az üzit.


 
Hello, hát persze, minden johet,minden mennyiségben.:-Dkiss


----------



## durcy (2008 Június 28)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 28)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 28)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

*Néhány friss szolnoki fotó, ma délután készült, sajna csak mobillal.*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

*Még mindig Szolnok: Jharna-Kala kiállítás nyílt ma*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

*Jharna-Kala bengáli kifejezés, magyarul: Forrás-Művészet*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

*Aki ráér és a közelben jár, nézze meg!*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

*Élőben fantasztikusak a színek, és kisugárzása van minden képnek!*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

*A Helyőrségi Művelődési Otthonban nyílt meg*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

*A madarak neve Béke Madár, több mint 15 millió készült belőlük*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

*Minden Béke Madár egy lelket jelképez*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

*A képeken az aláírás CKG, azaz: Chinmoy Khumar Ghose*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

*Sajnos a képek üvege szinte minden irányból tükröződött*





​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

*Végül néhány reprint, amit egy mobil tud. Ezek megvásárolhatók.*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 28)

*Befejezésül az egyik kedvenc Béke Madaram*




​


----------



## balika (2008 Június 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 28)




----------



## balika (2008 Június 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*További szép Napot!!!!!*


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 29)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Nádasdy kastély*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*szabadkígyósi kastély*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Sziráki Kastély*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Fertőd!!!!!!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Alcsúti Kastély*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

Fenyőharaszt Podmaniczky-*kastély*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Parádsasvár*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Grassalkovich Kastély*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Szintén*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Annyira Szép,hogy Még Ez Is Grassalkovich K.*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Belülről*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*és Még Egy Kép ))*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Fertőd Eszterházy Kastély*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Belső*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Skóciai Kastély Balmorali*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Brunszvik Kastély*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Tiszadob*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Püspökszentlászló*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Városnamény,tomcsányi Kastély*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Egerszalóki Hőforrás*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Egerszalók*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Egerszalók Még Mindíg*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Ez Is*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*próba cseresznye*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp4gxblINHg


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp4gxblINHg


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BEyDIVAScI


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl1rRxG251s


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efAIpqpr5pc


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmnPmTELXVI


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oDuGN6K3VQ


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IEZGrUkXeQ


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiiqZuaFHn0&amp;feature=related


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*Jó éjt!*

http://members.chello.hu/kuczogi.balage/gyerekimage_elemei/Image026.jpg


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 29)

*utóirat))))))))*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMrVd_YksAY


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)

Durcy, ezt a dalt Neked hoztam: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaQnwLQWIO8


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya5ICVKUERg


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x30HdssDmzE


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYdg8MUpWHg


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W04klPchvrU


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YkVaImQONQ


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)

*utazzunk*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c81X6BiI0Y


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y8RpWQ4OWM&amp;feature=related​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)

*M0*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y8RpWQ4OWM&amp;feature=related


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)

*Álom szép lehet!Golden gate*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk4lCXt7JKo


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI0gdIWJ4-w


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Június 30)

*Viszlát!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHuGyuwvPLg


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Június 30)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 1)

*Jó reggelt!*




​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 1)

*Szép Napot!*

Mindenkinek!!!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 1)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 1)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 1)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 1)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 1)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 1)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 1)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 1)

*Jó éjszakát!*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 1)

*Holnapra*




​


----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)

NAGYVÁRAD


----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)

*A SEBES-KÖRÖS VÖLGYE*


----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 1)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 2)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 2)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 2)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 2)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 2)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 2)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 2)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 2)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 2)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 2)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 2)

Par kep Temesvarol


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 2)

<OBJECT id=flvplayer height=339 width=420>
http://files.indavideo.hu/player/vc_o.swf?vID=6ceb2d64fd[/url]" width="420" height="339" name="flvplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" /></OBJECT>


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 2)

http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Koncz_Zsuzsa__-_Az_egben_lebegok_csarnoka


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 3)

*menjek jutamra ??*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 3)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 3)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 3)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 3)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 3)

*angyalkám*

képek


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 3)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 3)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 3)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 3)

*További nagyon szép napot!!!*


----------



## durcy (2008 Július 3)

*Kivánok szép napot a nézelödöknek, vendégeknek és minden ide betérönek!*

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Július 3)

További szép napot!
​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 3)

*Kellemes sétát kívánok mindenkinek - pl. egy ilyen szép helyen*
*



*​*!*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 3)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 3)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 3)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 3)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 3)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 3)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 3)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 3)

*SZÉP ÁLMOKAT !*​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 3)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 3)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Július 3)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VUoEil40qZA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VUoEil40qZA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## durcy (2008 Július 3)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YziexiKx5SY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YziexiKx5SY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## balika (2008 Július 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 3)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 3)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 3)

*angyalkám*

képek


----------



## durcy (2008 Július 3)

További szép estét!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5AfTl5Vg73A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5AfTl5Vg73A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## balika (2008 Július 3)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 4)

*Jó reggelt!*

Egy kicsi mozgás mindenkinek kell, a karosszékből álljatok most fel!




​


----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)

NEKTEK!kiss



​


----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)

http://www.videopost.hu/video.php?vid=5830​


----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 4)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 4)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 4)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 4)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 4)

*angyalkám*

 szép képek


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 4)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 4)

*Itt még nincs nagy tülekedés.*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 4)

*Jó éjszakát!*




​


----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)

*NEKED!kiss*


----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 5)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 5)

*Szivárványos szép napot kívánok!*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 5)

*Elsősorban a lányoké.*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 5)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## durcy (2008 Július 5)

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" width="464" height="380" id="player" align="middle">​


----------



## balika (2008 Július 6)

balika írta:


> http://www.videopost.hu/video.php?vid=5830​


törlöm


----------



## balika (2008 Július 6)

Abigel573 írta:


>


A magam nevében...


----------



## balika (2008 Július 6)




----------



## balika (2008 Július 6)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 6)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 7)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 8)

hááááát, lehet, h. beóvakodott vmi vírusféle...
különösen viselkedik a gép, de majd engedelmességre szoktatjuk !

durcynak szeretettel !


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 8)

Abigel573 írta:


>


 

Sajnos nem enged képet feltölteni, és nagyon különösen viselkedik a gép..
( talán valami vírus telepedett be, remélem mielőbb kijavítják a hibát )


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 8)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Július 9)

Abigel573 írta:


>


 
Tegnap előtt szinte az egész országban ilyen idő volt ugyan is tegnap több mint 400 km utaztam és minden fele látszott hogy a föld nem tudta elnyelni azt a sok esőt ami le esett sok hely állt a víz.


----------



## irmus (2008 Július 9)

_*Reméllem ma már elmult egy időre a vihar és sokat süt a nap *_
_*és jól esik mindenkinek egy kis fagyi*_


----------



## irmus (2008 Július 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Július 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Július 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Július 9)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 9)

*nálunk fúj a szél, inkább...*







miközben eszegetem, úgy érezhetem magam, mintha sportolnék..​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 9)

*.. hogy mindenkinek jusson ..*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 9)

*ezt pedig annak a kedves valakinek, aki újra működésbe hozta a topicot - köszönjük !*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)

*Nálunk is ma szeles az idő!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)

*ez,nagyon tetszik!!!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)

*sose nem lesz ilyenem,de álom szép!!!!!Ugye?*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)

*Na ez se rossz!!!!)))*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)

*uhhhhh*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 9)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 9)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 10)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 10)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 10)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 10)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 10)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 10)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 10)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 10)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 10)

*Szégyelld magad, mire gondoltál...*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 10)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 11)

Abigel573 írta:


>


 

háááát, én 1 házi"állatra" 




​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 11)

*Én, legyezőre!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 11)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 11)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 11)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 11)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 11)

*További szép napot kívánok!*


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 11)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 11)




----------



## carmen (2008 Július 11)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 11)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 11)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 11)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)

*Szép napot Nektek!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)

*További szép napot !*


----------



## korinna31204 (2008 Július 12)

nagyon jó kis képek!


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 12)

*Őskohó!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 12)

a zsúp tető a lakó- és gazdasági épületek rozsszalma héjazata. Készítéséhez kézzel csépelt rozsszalmát használtak fel, amelyet a fedés megkezdése előtt kisebb csomókba kötöttek _(zsúp, zsupp, zsúf_). A készítés technikája szerint két típus különböztethető meg: _a)_ _teregetős_ vagy _felvert_ _zsúptető_. A zsúpcsomókat kibontva aluról felfelé, sorról sorra a tetőlécekre terítik kalászos végükkel lefelé (a legelőn sorban fordítva). Fából készült, nyéllel, gyakran fogakkal ellátott eszközzel (_zsúpverő, verő_) felfelé ütögetve egyenletesre verik, majd fűzfavesszővel félméterenként a lécekhez korcolják.​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 12)

*Nádfedeles*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 12)

*Zsindely tető*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 12)

*Fenyő tövében , gombatelep!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)

*Szép napot!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 12)

*Búcsúzom.Szép álmokat!*

http://www.indavideo.hu/video/Delhusa_Gjon_Tevedesbol


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 13)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 13)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 13)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 13)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 13)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 13)




----------



## BGabika (2008 Július 14)

Hangulatos képek, ez a karácsonyi a végén kimondottan tetszik


----------



## BGabika (2008 Július 14)

a vízeséseket ábrázoló kéepeket letöltöttem, mert olyan megnyugtató nézegetni őket


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)

*Belga*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)

*Honkong*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 14)

*További Szép Napot!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)

*Az erdő könnyei*

Fagyöngyök


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 15)

*Persze már nem igazán van reggel, de még dél sincs*




​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 15)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)

*Csóka*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)

*Gyurgyalag*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 15)

*Vadgerle*


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 17)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 17)

*Jó éjt!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 18)

*hOZTAM PÁR KÉPET*


<EMBED src=""http://www.youtube.com/v/n3FdlxMiZHM&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED></OBJECT>"><OBJECT height=344 width=425>

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n3FdlxMiZHM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT></P>


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 18)

<EMBED src=""http://www.youtube.com/v/3Xvw8I6U3-Y&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED></OBJECT>"><OBJECT height=344 width=425>

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3Xvw8I6U3-Y&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT></P>


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 18)

*Vasárnapra*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 18)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 18)

<EMBED src=""http://www.youtube.com/v/h5xGzA94v_A&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED></OBJECT>"><OBJECT height=344 width=425>

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h5xGzA94v_A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT>



</P>


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 18)

<EMBED src=""http://www.youtube.com/v/4DTdmQA8dms&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED></OBJECT>"><OBJECT height=344 width=425>

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4DTdmQA8dms&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT></P>


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 18)

<EMBED src=""http://www.youtube.com/v/OCdIEzxZG2E&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED></OBJECT>"><OBJECT height=344 width=425>

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OCdIEzxZG2E&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT></P>


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 18)

<EMBED src=""http://www.youtube.com/v/xgCBZgfOpg8&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED></OBJECT>"><OBJECT height=344 width=425>

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xgCBZgfOpg8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT></P>


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 18)

<EMBED src=""http://www.youtube.com/v/guCUSBD8shw&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED></OBJECT>"><OBJECT height=344 width=425>

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/guCUSBD8shw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT></P>


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 18)

<EMBED src=""http://www.youtube.com/v/jtyrW0JppVA&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED></OBJECT>"><OBJECT height=344 width=425>

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jtyrW0JppVA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT></P>


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 18)

<EMBED src=""http://www.youtube.com/v/SPYTqFHL7nw&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED></OBJECT>"><OBJECT height=344 width=425>

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SPYTqFHL7nw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT></P>


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 18)

<EMBED src=""http://www.youtube.com/v/EOGqxvmH3Z4&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED></OBJECT>"><OBJECT height=344 width=425>

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EOGqxvmH3Z4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT></P>


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 18)

<EMBED src=""http://www.youtube.com/v/qi7Lki-QKoM&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED></OBJECT>"><OBJECT height=344 width=425>

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qi7Lki-QKoM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT></P>


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 18)

<EMBED src=""http://www.youtube.com/v/y0SD8bnFIgc&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED></OBJECT>"><OBJECT height=344 width=425>

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y0SD8bnFIgc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT></P>


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 19)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 19)

[quote=bastyenka>
Hoztam pár képet.


... szerencséd, h. korrigáltad..


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 19)

*ma a cicám hoztam*



Katalina írta:


> bastyenka>
> Hoztam pár képet.
> :confused::confused::confused:
> ... szerencséd írta:
> ...


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 19)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 19)

*Jó éjt!*


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 19)

*Durcynak*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 19)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 19)

">


​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 19)

​

">​

​

*

*​*
*


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 20)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Július 20)

*Beautiful day! *​


----------



## galex (2008 Július 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Július 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Július 20)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Július 20)

​


----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 20)

*Szép napot!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 20)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 20)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 20)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 20)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 20)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 20)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 20)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 20)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 21)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 21)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 22)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 22)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 22)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 22)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 22)

*Jó reggelt!*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 22)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 22)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 22)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 22)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 23)

*Jó reggelt!*





​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 23)

*Ciccmicc merre jársz?*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 23)

*Szakad az eső...*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 23)

​


----------



## carmen (2008 Július 23)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Július 23)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 23)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 23)




----------



## galex (2008 Július 23)

For you (Ester)- Alex.​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 23)

*Jó éjszakát!*




​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 24)

​*
*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 24)




----------



## romesz (2008 Július 24)

Abigel573 írta:


> ​


nagyon jok a kepeid, de muszaly volt ilyen sokszor ugyanazt felrakni?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 24)

romesz írta:


> nagyon jok a kepeid, de muszaly volt ilyen sokszor ugyanazt felrakni?


Nekem különbözőnek tűnnek. Most is.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 24)

*Jó reggelt!*








​


----------



## dreamy22 (2008 Július 24)

Ezt én csináltam a saját cicám van rajta:


----------



## zolcsika (2008 Július 24)

*Fotomix*

Egy belga csokibolt mixe.! A belga csoki igen finom és drága! De kedvesek és kóstolgatni lehet bármennyit WOW!


----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)

*Sziasztok. Pár kép nagymacskákról*




​


----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)




----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)




----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)




----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)




----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)




----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)




----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)




----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)




----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)




----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)




----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)

_És pár kép Durcynak,a topic gazdájának és egyben mindazoknak_

_kik segítkeznek a Mixed bővítésében.













_​


----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)




----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)




----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)

​


----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)




----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)




----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)




----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)




----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)




----------



## tipike (2008 Július 24)

_És mára a kedvencemmel zárom. Szerintem bomba pillanatfelvétel. Mindazoknak kik még nem látták:




_​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 24)

*angyalkám*

képek


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

Sziasztok!




​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

_És pár virág,hogy szebb legyen a napotok.





_​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

A következő válogatás egy kedves ismerősömtől kapott pps-ből való. 






​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## tipike (2008 Július 25)

Szép napot mindenkinek.




​


----------



## tipike (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## tipike (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## tipike (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## tipike (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## tipike (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## tipike (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## tipike (2008 Július 25)

​


----------



## tipike (2008 Július 25)

További szép napot.​


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

*micimacko 1*


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

*micimacko_2*


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)




----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)




----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)

*Tajkep*


----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)




----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)




----------



## meoxy (2008 Július 25)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 25)

*angyalkám*

képek


----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)

Szép napot mindenkinek. Pár felvétel modulokról, klagenfurti felvételek.





​


----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)

​


----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## tartal1 (2008 Július 26)

Mára végezetül egy kép Durcynak a topik gazdájának.





További szép napot.
​


----------



## fishes (2008 Július 26)

Egy szép kép.


----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)

Sziasztok. Pár kép csillagokról,égitestekről.




​


----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 26)

Durcynak!





​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 26)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 26)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 26)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 26)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 26)

*Szép estét!*


----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 26)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 26)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 26)




----------



## paktuska (2008 Július 26)

*Durcynak!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Július 27)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 27)

*A legjobb, mit tehetsz egy mosoly - és nem kerül semmibe*


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 28)

*Jó reggelt!*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 28)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 28)

DURCYNAK....


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 29)

*Harkályos jó reggelt!*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Július 29)

*Virágos jó estét!*




​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 29)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 29)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 29)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 29)

pajkos1 írta:


> Durcynak!​


 

Köszönöm neked a sok szép képet mit feltöltögettél és rózsát is nekem enyémet. Remélem máskor is jössz,talán én is gyakrabban tudok látogatni fel ide.


----------



## durcy (2008 Július 29)

Köszönöm a látogatást a sok-sok képet, 

*Abigelnek, Bastyenkának, Angyalkámnak, Paktuskának, Carmennak, Fishesnek, pajkos1-nek,tartal1-nek, meoxinak, tipikének, Zolcsikának a finom csokoládékat, valamint romesznak a kiritkát, gipsy quenak,katalinának,irmusnak és nem utolsósorban férjemnek galexnek a szép virágot is, melyet nekem küldött,és tartotta ő is kicsit itt frontot amig nem tudtam jönni. *​ 
Talán nem hagytam ki senkit, de ha véletlenül akkor elnézést kérek.​ 
*TŐLEM - NEKTEK!*​


----------



## durcy (2008 Július 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 29)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 29)

Korábban mixed topic beromlott nem lehetett képeket rakni több napokon keresztul,ezért ujj topicot is nyitottam *(Barangoljunk együtt),* ahova szintén lehet oda látogatni, nézelödni, ott is szép fotok vannak berakva, amit szinte csak mi ketten férjemmel raktunk, melyeket magunk mi készitettünk talán még nem találtak rá az ok hogy más nem látogatja.:-D


----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## durcy (2008 Július 30)




----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 30)

durcy írta:


> Köszönöm neked a sok szép képet mit feltöltögettél és rózsát is nekem enyémet. Remélem máskor is jössz,talán én is gyakrabban tudok látogatni fel ide.


Szia.Most nagyon sokat nem voltál.Néha majd benézek,most csak egy képet teszek,látom h tetszenek a rózsák,kerestem egy szépet Neked. 



​


----------



## pajkos1 (2008 Július 30)

durcy írta:


>


Ez fantasztikusan jó. Szép álmokat Neked is.


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Július 30)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 31)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 31)

megjöttem ár víziából..
(balika, csöngettem a kapudon..kiss)​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 31)

Durcynak szeretettel !

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 1)

*Der Medve...*




​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 1)

Abigel573 írta:


>


 



DERMEDVE ???


----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 1)

*Kertemből Nektek !*

:d


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 1)

*Katalina!álomszép Virág!!!!!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 1)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 1)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 1)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 1)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 1)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 1)

*jÓ ÉJT!*


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 1)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 1)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 1)

Durcynak es.....mindenkinek aki erre jar.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 1)

*Jó éjszakát!*


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 2)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 2)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 2)

*folyók, vizek, időjárás Erdélyben*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 2)

bastyenka írta:


>


 

Köszönöm a virágom nevében !
...és mi történik, ha ezt a békucit megcsókolom ??


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 3)

Katalina írta:


> Köszönöm a virágom nevében !
> ...és mi történik, ha ezt a békucit megcsókolom ??


Ki tudja...


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 3)

Katalina írta:


> Köszönöm a virágom nevében !
> ...és mi történik, ha ezt a békucit megcsókolom ??


Kedves Katalina,íme


----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 3)

*angyalkám*

 képek Szegedről


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 3)

Katalina írta:


> Durcynak szeretettel !
> 
> ​


 
Kedves Katalina, KÖSZÖNÖM!


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 3)

*KÖSZÖNÖM MINDENKI MUNKÁJÁT ÉS AZOKNAK IS AKIK VIRÁGOT KÜLDÖTTEK NEKEM!*​ 
*SZÉP ESTÉT KIVÁNOK!*


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 4)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 4)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 4)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 4)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 4)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 4)

*kellemesen c*

kellemesen csepereg az eső - egyelőre,és ilyen villámot tudok fényképezni..​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 5)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 5)

Fabol keszult es Korosfon fenykepeztem....


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 6)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 6)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 6)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 6)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 6)

KEDVES DURCY....a kep KOROSFON keszult .


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 6)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 7)

*Tücsök*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 7)

*család*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 7)

*Viszlát!!!!!*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 7)

bastyenka írta:


>


 

Ő nem tücsök...kiss


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 8)

*Wellcome!*




​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 8)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 8)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 8)

<EMBED src=""http://www.youtube.com/v/g65ld20e6nk&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED></OBJECT>"><OBJECT height=344 width=425>

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g65ld20e6nk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT></P>


----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 8)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 9)

*Jó szurkolást!*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 9)

*Ki-ki a kedvenc kabalájával!*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 9)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 9)

*Tücsök,a cicánk*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 9)

*Diósgyőri vár*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## irmus (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 9)

Tordai-hasadek


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 9)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)

​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)

Aranyosak, ugye? ​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)

Argentina​


----------



## durcy (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 10)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 10)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 10)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 10)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 10)

*pirított tengeri moszat*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 10)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 10)

*talp masszázs*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 10)

*ez is KóreA*


----------



## cilus_baby (2008 Augusztus 10)

A cicásak nagyon édesek!


----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 10)

bastyenka írta:


>


 

gondoltam, nagyon aranyos !
...de ki a fiúka és a kutya ??? ( ha szabad ilyeneket kérdezni..)kiss


----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 10)

ÉLJEN, ÉLJEN !!




Cseh Laci szépen szerepelt !


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 10)

*Megvan az első érem*




​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 10)

Katalina írta:


> gondoltam, nagyon aranyos !
> ...de ki a fiúka és a kutya ??? ( ha szabad ilyeneket kérdezni..)kiss


Az én Naaaaagy fiam és a telken lévő Bogár kutyakisskiss


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 10)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 10)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 10)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 11)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 11)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 11)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 11)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 11)

*Durcy*


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 11)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 11)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 11)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 11)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 11)

*hopp egy Tücsök*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 11)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 12)

<EMBED src=""http://media.imeem.com/m/VFmde-tEXv/aus=false/ width=300 height=110 type=application/x-shockwave-flash wmode="transparent"></EMBED>[URL="http://www.imeem.com/people/dSH98X/music/fiLWiydR/brdy_jnos_mit_tehetnk_rted/"]Mit tehetnék érted - Bródy János[/URL]</OBJECT>"><OBJECT height=110 width=300>

<embed src="http://media.imeem.com/m/VFmde-tEXv/aus=false/" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="300" height="110" wmode="transparent"></embed>[URL="http://www.imeem.com/people/dSH98X/music/fiLWiydR/brdy_jnos_mit_tehetnk_rted/"]Mit tehetnék érted - Bródy János[/URL]</OBJECT></P>


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 12)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 12)

*Hello*


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 12)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 12)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 12)

Sziasztok!kissVégre megérkeztem én is hozzátok!Nagyon régen nem voltam,hiányoztatok is ,úgy Istenigazából.Remélem ezután tudok jönni,kárpótlásul hoztam egy kis virágot Nektek.​


----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 12)

quote=gipsi queen;1002544]KEDVES DURCY....a kep KOROSFON keszult .​ 




Csatolás megtekintése 184778
*Kedves Gipsi Queen!kissIsmerős egy kicsit ez a szoba Nekem!kiss*​


----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 13)

Hoztam kávét,üdítőt....kiss


----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 13)

*Szia balika ! Jártam nálatok, de hiába csöngettem..*

megjöttem ár víziából..
(balika, csöngettem a kapudon..kiss)​
<!-- / message --><!-- attachments --><FIELDSET class=fieldset><LEGEND>Csatolt Thumbnail-ek</LEGEND>

 
</FIELDSET>


----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 13)

bastyenka írta:


> Az én Naaaaagy fiam és a telken lévő Bogár kutyakisskiss


 

Köszönöm bastyenka !kisskiss
Nagyon helyesek...



​


----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 13)

Katalina írta:


> megjöttem ár víziából..
> 
> (balika, csöngettem a kapudon..kiss)​
> <!-- / message --><!-- attachments -->
> ...


Szia Katalina!kiss
Nagyon sajnálom,hogy nem tudtunk találkozniMikor voltál nálunk?
Csatolás megtekintése 184960​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 13)

Jo ejszakat!


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 13)

kisskiss​


Katalina írta:


> Köszönöm bastyenka !kisskiss
> Nagyon helyesek...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 13)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 14)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 14)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 14)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 14)

*Nemrégen készült!*


----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 14)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 14)

*Jó éjt!*


----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 14)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 15)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 15)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 15)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 15)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 15)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 15)

Minden kedves MARIA...nak kivanok sok egeszseget es kellemes nevnapot!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 15)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 16)

DURCYNAK......es mindenkinek aki erre jar szeretettel.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 16)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 17)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 17)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 18)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 18)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 19)

*Jó éjszakát!kiss*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 19)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 20)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 20)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 20)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 20)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 20)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 20)

*Canterbury Cathedralis*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 20)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 20)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 20)

*kerengő a katedrálisban*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 20)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 20)

*Szent Anna Katedrális.Álom szép!*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 20)

*westminsteri katedrális*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 20)

*siklósi vár barbakán*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 20)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 20)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 20)

*kapubéllet*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 20)

*végül,A győri Széchenyi Múzeumpatika*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## fahéj (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## fahéj (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## fahéj (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 21)

szia bastyenka !
milyen nyelvet tanul a cicád ?
az enyém még saját magával ismerkedik...:mrgreen:


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)

Szia mindenki!


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)

Serbia


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)

Montréal​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Yurka (2008 Augusztus 22)

​


----------



## Yurka (2008 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Yurka (2008 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Yurka (2008 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Yurka (2008 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Yurka (2008 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 22)

*Kellemes estét !*


----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 22)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## fahéj (2008 Augusztus 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 23)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 24)

*Jó reggelt!*




​


----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

My roses​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

kind friend


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

Upper Mea Falls


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

Split​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

Parliament,Hungary​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

Nort Sulawesi​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

Lebanon​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

Lebanon​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

Beirut​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

Jakarta Airport​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

jacaranda's​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

Hungary​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

Basilica​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

Budapest night​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

Chain bridge​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

Manadi​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

Beirut​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

Beirut​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

Beirut​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2008 Augusztus 24)

Kedves Galex!Nagyon szépek a képeid! Gratulálok!​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

Tahiti​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 24)

Hi Alex!
I am glad that you are here.I welcome it Durcy,fly heart convey it to him .Erzsike and my family.kiss


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)

balika írta:


> Hi Alex!​
> 
> 
> I am glad that you are here.I welcome it Durcy,fly heart convey it to him .Erzsike and my family.kiss​


 

What. Thank you.kiss


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 24)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 25)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 25)

<EMBED src=""http://www.youtube.com/v/nUDIoN-_Hxs&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED></OBJECT>"><OBJECT height=344 width=425>

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nUDIoN-_Hxs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT></P>


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 25)

Katalina írta:


> szia bastyenka !
> milyen nyelvet tanul a cicád ?
> az enyém még saját magával ismerkedik...:mrgreen:


szia!!!
Képzeld,nem hagyott olvasni))


----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 25)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 25)




----------



## fahéj (2008 Augusztus 25)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 25)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 25)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 25)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 25)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 26)




----------



## edba (2008 Augusztus 26)

tök jók ezek a képek


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 26)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 26)

Az auto ugy van festve kivul mintha ko-kockabol lenne es a teteje olyan mint egy torony.


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 26)

gipsi gueen a képeid nagyon szépek! Gratulálok !


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 26)

*angyalkám*

 Börzsöny fái és mezei virág


----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 26)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 27)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 27)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 27)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 27)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 27)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 27)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 27)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 27)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)

Jerusalem​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)

Turkey-Antalya​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)

my​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)

México_Cancun​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)

Capetown​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)

Costarico​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)

Gatchina​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)

Grand-Canyon​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)

Istanbul​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)

Pretoria​


----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 28)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 Augusztus 28)

<EMBED src=""http://www.youtube.com/v/VxzKZBhN5eU&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED></OBJECT>"><OBJECT height=344 width=425>

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VxzKZBhN5eU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></OBJECT></P>érdekes és egyben lenyűgöző mix​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 30)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 30)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## galex (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 31)

*Szia Durcy!kissMár nagyon rég nem láttalak a topicodon,nagyon hiányzol!kiss*


----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## balika (2008 Augusztus 31)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok....


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 1)

gipsi queen írta:


> Sziasztok....


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok....szep napot kivanok


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

India-Taj Mahal​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

India-Bangalore​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

Bangalora​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

Brasil-Carnaval2008​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

Brasil-Cruise​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

Brasil-Manaus​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

Cambodia​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

Delhi​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

Detroit​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

Detroit​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

El Salvador​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

El Salvador_speciality​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

friends​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## galex (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 3)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 3)

Jo ejszakat !


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 4)

gipsi queen írta:


>


 
Nektek is megmutatomkiss


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 4)

Durcynak és minden barátomnak!kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 4)

kiss​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 5)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 5)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 5)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 5)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 5)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 5)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 5)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 6)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 6)

Kedves "Durcy-Galex"....ez nektek szeretettel [with love for yours].


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 6)

Hoztam "par kepet" sivatagrol.


----------



## KathleenKelly (2008 Szeptember 6)

Mik nem történnek a globális felmelegedés hatására


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 8)

Durcy-Galex-nek;


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 8)

gipsi queen írta:


> Kedves "Durcy-Galex"....ez nektek szeretettel [with love for yours].


 

*Akár én is küldhetném Neked!Ismerős kép,csak én mindennap látom.*​


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

gipsi queen írta:


> Kedves "Durcy-Galex"....ez nektek szeretettel [with love for yours].


 
It had thanks for you.galex


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Italy/Assisi​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Argentina​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Ar​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Capri​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Capri​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Bologna​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Bellagio​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Brescia​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Bali​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Italy/Camogli​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Camogli​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Chioggia​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Firenze​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Firenze​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Genova​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Genova​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Como​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Milan​


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Napoli​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 8)

Padova​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Portofino​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Portofino​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Rome​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Rome​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Peschiera​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Peschiera​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Peschiera​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Porlezza​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Salizzo​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

San Marino​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

S.Marino​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

S Marino​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

San Remo


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

S.Remo​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Sassello​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Siena​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Sorento​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Sorento​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Trieste​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Varazze​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Venice​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Vernazza​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Vernazza​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Verona​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Verona​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)

Verona​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 9)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 9)

*

*​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 10)

kiss​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 10)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 11)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 11)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 12)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 12)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 12)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## irmus (2008 Szeptember 13)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 13)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 13)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 13)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 14)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 14)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 15)

<IMG title="Repülőgépek > " height=361 alt="Repülőgépek > " src="http://www.huh.hu/pic.php?ne_igy_linkeld_a_kepet_leci=koszi&please_do_not_link_directly_to_this_picture=thx&container=029f147a080251973d3c89819b14172a&asdf=czoxNjpuZW5lemRhZm9ycmFzdHA/YXZVZFh6bSxqWV42UlNuZW5lemRhZm9ycmFzdDs=&" width=640 border=1>​


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 15)

*Durcyalexnakkiss*












SZERETETTEL VÁRUNK!kisskisskiss​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 15)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 15)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 16)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 16)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 16)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 16)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## olgasz1 (2008 Szeptember 16)

Helyes!


----------



## olgasz1 (2008 Szeptember 16)

Ez is aranyos.


----------



## olgasz1 (2008 Szeptember 16)

Aranyos!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 16)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 16)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 16)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 16)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 17)

Szep ejszakat!


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 17)

kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 17)

Már csak Durcy hiányzik!Igaz?


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 18)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 18)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 19)

Canada_Montréal


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 19)

Bermuda​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 19)

Québec​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 19)

Meghívlak egy kávérakiss


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 19)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 19)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 19)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 19)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 19)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 19)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 20)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 20)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 20)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 21)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 21)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 21)

*angyalkám*

 szép napot


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 21)

Durcy-galexnek......szeretettel


----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 21)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 22)




----------



## lacika2008 (2008 Szeptember 22)

ű


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 22)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 22)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 23)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 23)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 23)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 24)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 24)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 24)




----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)




----------



## artdeco (2008 Szeptember 24)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Szeptember 26)

*Jó éjt!*




​


----------



## trizooo (2008 Szeptember 26)

kedves dolgok


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Szeptember 26)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 27)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 27)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 27)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 27)




----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2008 Szeptember 27)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## balika (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 29)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 29)

Itt az ido....mosolyogni


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Szeptember 30)

Durcy-galexnek.......es mindenkinek aki erre jar.


----------



## balika (2008 Október 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 1)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 1)

DURCYNAK!kiss- csak azért mert nagyon hiányzik.:444:


----------



## balika (2008 Október 1)

gipsi queen írta:


> Durcy-galexnek.......es mindenkinek aki erre jar.





gipsi queen írta:


>


 
Erre jártam,elkaptam,nagyon köszönöm.kiss


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 1)

balika írta:


>


 




Vajon hol is fenykepeztem????En mar emlekszem.kiss​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 1)

Nem olyan savanyu vagyok mint.....a kepen,mert nincs miert.......


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 2)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 2)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 2)




----------



## Balázs57 (2008 Október 2)

:555:


durcy írta:


>


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 3)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 3)

Na hat.....merre vagytok?



​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 3)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 3)

gipsi queen írta:


> ​
> 
> 
> Vajon hol is fenykepeztem????En mar emlekszem.kiss​


 
Mintha én emlékeznék!Nem ebből a szobából?kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Október 3)

Én itt vagyok!kiss


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Október 3)

*angyalkám*

saját készitésü fotoim /lehet hogy nem müvészi de saját készitésü/


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 4)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 4)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 4)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 4)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 5)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 5)

Gyertek kaveezni.....


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 5)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 8)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 8)

Szia Durcy-galex.....jottem bocsanatot kerni ha valamivel megbantotalak.Kivanok beket,szeretett es megertest.udv.


----------



## balika (2008 Október 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 8)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 9)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 9)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 9)

Durcy-galexnek es mindenkinek aki erre jar.....


​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 9)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 10)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 10)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 10)

kisskisskiss​


----------



## lupika (2008 Október 10)

balika írta:


>


Gyönyörűszép gondolatok, megfogtak e szép sorok.


----------



## balika (2008 Október 10)

Szia lupika!
Örülök,hogy tetszik a képeslap,valóban egy örök törvény az ember életében,bár néha megfeledkezünk a szép dolgokról.Érezd jól magad köztünk,légy üdvözölve.


----------



## balika (2008 Október 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 11)

*KÖSZÖNÖM MINDENKINEK AKI ERRE JÁRT ÉS NEM HAGYTA ELÁRVULNI A TOPICOT, SZÉP MUNKÁJÁVAL GAZDAGITOTTA!*


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 11)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 11)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 11)

Egy kepet hoztam ami a Carmelita-templomban keszitettem,1883-ban epitettek.



​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 12)

VÁRLAK...kedves barátnőim.kisskisskiss


----------



## balika (2008 Október 12)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 12)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 12)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 12)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 12)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 13)

*Szép napot!*




​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 13)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 13)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 13)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 13)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 13)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 13)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 14)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 14)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 14)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 14)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 14)




----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 14)

​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 14)

​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 14)

​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 14)

​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 14)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 15)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 15)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 15)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 15)

*Durcy, boldog névnapot kívánok!*




​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 15)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 15)

Durcynak......



​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 15)

es mindenkinek aki erre jar....



​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 17)

kisskisskiss​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 17)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 17)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 17)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 17)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 17)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 18)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 19)

Fogarasi havasok


----------



## balika (2008 Október 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 19)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 19)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 19)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 19)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 19)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 19)

Ezt kivanok nektek....kiss​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 19)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 19)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 19)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 20)




----------



## irmus (2008 Október 20)




----------



## irmus (2008 Október 20)




----------



## irmus (2008 Október 20)




----------



## irmus (2008 Október 20)




----------



## irmus (2008 Október 20)




----------



## irmus (2008 Október 20)




----------



## irmus (2008 Október 20)




----------



## irmus (2008 Október 20)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 20)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 20)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Október 20)

*angyalkám*

egy nagyon szép disztányér


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 20)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)

Sziasztok! Sajnos nagyon ritkán tudok bekukkantani és rövid időre. De​ 
*MINDENKINEK KÖSZÖNÖM*​ 
kivétel nélkül a "hozzászólásait"!


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)

Alex (galex) küldi üdvözletével a lányoknak!


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)

Sorry, nem voltam figyelmes nem kicsinyitettem elöző kép széthuzta az oldalt.​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)

Normandie


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)

Legfrisebb foto​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 21)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 21)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 22)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 22)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 22)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 22)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 22)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 22)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 22)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 22)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 22)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 22)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 22)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 22)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 22)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=582 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 22)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=582 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle>





<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=582 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 22)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=582 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle>






<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=582 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 22)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=582 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 23)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 23)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Október 23)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 24)




----------



## irmus (2008 Október 24)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 24)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 24)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 24)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 24)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 24)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 24)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 24)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 24)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 24)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 24)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 24)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 24)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 24)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 24)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 25)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 25)

Szol a radio.......kellemes hetvegekiss




​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 25)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 25)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 Október 25)

​


----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 26)




----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 26)




----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 26)




----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 26)




----------



## Táltos (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)

Elisabeth park Vancouver​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)

totem​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)

Ottawa​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)

Ottawa,Parliament​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)

Calgary​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)

Második otthonom,Argentine, Buenos Aires ​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)

És ahol születtem,Montréal​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 Október 27)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 27)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 27)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 27)

​


----------



## balika (2008 Október 27)

http://<OBJECT height=349 width=425>

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aysIUGa9l_U&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="349"></embed></OBJECT></P>


----------



## balika (2008 Október 27)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 27)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 27)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 28)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 28)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 29)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 29)

​


----------



## Peli (2008 Október 29)

Ez a kishölgy nagyon szeretne sok sok szavazatot kapni,

Szavazni >>>EZEN A CÍMEN<<<
Krisztina neve alatt lévő *CSILLAGOK*-ra kattintva lehet.

Minden szavazónak jár tőle egy kiss


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Október 29)

*angyalkám*

 Régi villamos és vonat


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 31)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 Október 31)




----------



## balika (2008 Október 31)

Drága Durcy!kiss
Gondolatban veled vagyok amikor gyertyát gyújtasz elhúnyt szeretteid emlékére!kiss


----------



## balika (2008 Október 31)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Október 31)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 2)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 2)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 2)

​


----------



## balika (2008 November 2)




----------



## balika (2008 November 2)




----------



## balika (2008 November 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 4)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 4)

Szia Durcy es......minden ide latogato


----------



## balika (2008 November 5)

gipsi queen írta:


> Szia Durcy es......minden ide latogato


----------



## balika (2008 November 5)




----------



## balika (2008 November 5)




----------



## balika (2008 November 5)




----------



## balika (2008 November 5)




----------



## balika (2008 November 5)




----------



## balika (2008 November 5)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 7)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 7)




----------



## marmegint (2008 November 8)

Gyönyörű képek.


----------



## marmegint (2008 November 8)

Köszönjük!


----------



## angyalkám (2008 November 8)

*angyalkám*

 öszi képek


----------



## irmus (2008 November 8)

Globális felmelegedés


----------



## irmus (2008 November 8)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 8)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 8)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 8)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 8)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 9)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 9)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 9)

Durcy-galex.....remelem jol vagy.


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 November 10)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 10)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 10)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 13)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 13)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 13)

Durcy-galex for you....and for everybody white love



​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 November 14)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)

Setinil, Spanyolország, Sziklák között


----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## irmus (2008 November 15)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 November 15)

*angyalkám*

Magyar gangos házak


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 16)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 16)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 16)

Durcy-galexnek.....


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 18)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 18)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 18)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 November 18)

*angyalkám*

szép képek


----------



## balika (2008 November 18)




----------



## balika (2008 November 18)




----------



## balika (2008 November 18)




----------



## balika (2008 November 18)




----------



## balika (2008 November 18)




----------



## balika (2008 November 18)




----------



## balika (2008 November 19)

*DURCY!*
*SOK SZERETETTEL FOGADD TÖLÜNK EZT A ROZSABOKROT!*


----------



## balika (2008 November 19)




----------



## balika (2008 November 19)




----------



## balika (2008 November 19)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 19)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 19)




----------



## Katalina (2008 November 19)

úúú, de régen jártam errefelé...
remélem mindenki jól van???
Ibolyácskák jövő héten már nagyon fognak fázni..


----------



## paktuska (2008 November 19)

*Balikának!*


*KEDVES ERZSIKE!

*





*NAGYON SOK SZERETETTEL. *​


----------



## balika (2008 November 19)

paktuska írta:


> *KEDVES ERZSIKE!*​
> 
> 
> 
> *NAGYON SOK SZERETETTEL. *​






*Köszönöm,hogy eszedbe jutottam!kiss*​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 22)

DURCY-GALEX......szeretettel neked.


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 22)




----------



## balika (2008 November 22)

*Mindenkinek, aki erre jar!*


----------



## balika (2008 November 22)




----------



## Cziripke (2008 November 22)




----------



## Cziripke (2008 November 22)




----------



## Cziripke (2008 November 22)




----------



## Cziripke (2008 November 22)




----------



## Cziripke (2008 November 22)




----------



## Cziripke (2008 November 22)




----------



## Cziripke (2008 November 22)




----------



## Cziripke (2008 November 22)




----------



## Cziripke (2008 November 22)




----------



## Cziripke (2008 November 22)




----------



## Cziripke (2008 November 22)




----------



## Cziripke (2008 November 22)




----------



## Cziripke (2008 November 22)




----------



## Cziripke (2008 November 22)




----------



## Cziripke (2008 November 22)




----------



## Cziripke (2008 November 22)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 November 22)

*angyalkám*

 szép képek


----------



## bastyenka (2008 November 23)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 November 23)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 November 23)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 November 23)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 November 23)

*Tücsök*


----------



## bastyenka (2008 November 23)




----------



## balika (2008 November 23)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 November 23)




----------



## balika (2008 November 23)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 November 23)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 November 23)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 November 24)




----------



## bastyenka (2008 November 24)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 November 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 25)

Sziasztok....


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 27)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 27)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 November 28)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## balika (2008 November 28)




----------



## balika (2008 November 28)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 28)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 28)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 29)

Kedves durcy-galex.....


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 30)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 30)

Bekes napot kivanok!​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 30)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 30)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 30)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 November 30)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 November 30)

*angyalkám*

 képek ,fotok


----------



## angyalkám (2008 November 30)

*angyalkám*

 fotok képek


----------



## balika (2008 December 1)




----------



## balika (2008 December 1)




----------



## balika (2008 December 1)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 2)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 2)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 2)

​


----------



## balika (2008 December 2)




----------



## balika (2008 December 2)




----------



## balika (2008 December 2)

Szia Durcy!
Nagyon rég nem jártál errekiss​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)

Nagyon régen jártam itt, de meglepödve tapasztaltam, hogy nem hagytátok cserben a topicot. Nagyon szép képek kerültek bele.

*MINDENKINEK NAGYON KÖSZÖNÖM a KEDVESSÉGÉT*
*és a MUNKÁJÁT!*


----------



## balika (2008 December 2)

Hozzátok is érkezik?


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)

*Kedves Balika! *
*Kicsit megkésve névnapod alkalmából minden jót kivánunk, jó egészséget, boldogságot!*





​


----------



## balika (2008 December 2)




----------



## balika (2008 December 2)

durcy_galex írta:


> *Kedves Balika! *
> 
> *Kicsit megkésve névnapod alkalmából minden jót kivánunk, jó egészséget, boldogságot!*​


 

Kedves Durcy és Alex!kiss


----------



## balika (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## balika (2008 December 2)




----------



## balika (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 3)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 3)

​


----------



## annanover (2008 December 3)

Nagyon szépek a kismacskás képek.


----------



## balika (2008 December 4)




----------



## balika (2008 December 4)




----------



## balika (2008 December 4)




----------



## balika (2008 December 4)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 5)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 5)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 5)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 December 5)

*angyalkám*

 szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## balika (2008 December 5)

Kedves Durcy!kiss
Nagyon-sok boldog születésnapot kívánunk,
örömöt,egészséget családod körében!
ISTEN ÉLTESSEN!kiss:77::7::..:


----------



## balika (2008 December 5)

Balázs küldi Davidnek!kiss
BOLDOG TÉLAPÓ várást!​


----------



## paktuska (2008 December 6)

*Durcynak!*

*DRÁGA ESZTER!
SZÜLETÉSNAPODON 
NAGYON SOK SZERETETTEL
KÖSZÖNTELEK!

*



​


----------



## Szikonya (2008 December 6)

nagyon szép kép


----------



## Szikonya (2008 December 6)

de most komolyan


----------



## Táltos (2008 December 6)

*Ajándék Neked*




​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 6)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 6)

​


----------



## balika (2008 December 7)




----------



## balika (2008 December 7)

Advent *második vasárnapjára!kiss*


----------



## balika (2008 December 7)




----------



## balika (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 7)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 7)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 7)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)

paktuska írta:


> *DRÁGA ESZTER!*
> 
> _*SZÜLETÉSNAPODON *_
> _*NAGYON SOK SZERETETTEL*_
> _*KÖSZÖNTELEK!*_​


 

Kedves Paktuska! Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)

*Kedves Gipsi Queen és Balika*, köszönöm, hogy nem felejtettetek el (annak ellenére amilyen ritkán vagyok vagyok itt).

*KÖSZÖNÖM*
_a születésnapi jókívánságokat!_


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 8)

Hát igen... az eredeti nicknél még volt adat.


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 8)

Neked.....szeretettel.kiss​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 December 8)

*angyalkám*

 képek


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 8)




----------



## balika (2008 December 8)

*Szia Durcy!kiss*


----------



## balika (2008 December 8)

​


----------



## balika (2008 December 8)




----------



## balika (2008 December 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## progos (2008 December 10)

hangulatos képek!


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)

Egy kis szex....


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 December 10)

*angyalkám*

 képek Budapestről


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)

gyerek látogatóban...


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 10)

És egy saját verssel elköszönök egy kis idöre. Nem mindenki érti, de le forditásra nem vállalkoztam be, ugy nem azt adja vissza ami téma neki. Arrol szól,hogy szeretem a hazámat,ahol születtem és ahol ma is élnek a szüleim. Engem kavarhat az élet bármerre is a fagyos, hideg Montréalba mindig visszatérek.


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 10)

durcy_galex írta:


> És egy saját verssel elköszönök egy kis idöre. Nem mindenki érti, de le forditásra nem vállalkoztam be, ugy nem azt adja vissza ami téma neki. Arrol szól,hogy szeretem a hazámat,ahol születtem és ahol ma is élnek a szüleim. Engem kavarhat az élet bármerre is a fagyos, hideg Montréalba mindig visszatérek.


Merci ...c`est tres jolie.kiss



​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 10)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 10)

​


----------



## balika (2008 December 10)




----------



## balika (2008 December 10)




----------



## balika (2008 December 10)




----------



## balika (2008 December 10)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 11)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 11)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 12)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 December 12)

*angyalkám*

 Egy szép rendőr a pesti utcán


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 12)




----------



## balika (2008 December 12)




----------



## balika (2008 December 12)

kiss​


----------



## balika (2008 December 12)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 14)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 14)

​


----------



## balika (2008 December 15)




----------



## balika (2008 December 15)




----------



## balika (2008 December 15)




----------



## balika (2008 December 15)




----------



## balika (2008 December 15)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 16)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 18)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 18)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 18)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 18)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 18)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 20)

O....Mukka es a csaladunkhoz tartozik



​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 20)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 20)

​


----------



## romesz (2008 December 20)




----------



## balika (2008 December 21)




----------



## balika (2008 December 21)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=csakidezet align=middle colSpan=3>A mi kis falunkban, 
egy ki fehér házra, 
Leszállt a karácsony 
Simogató szárnya. 

Ahogy elköltik az 
Ünnepi kalácsot: 
Énekelnek egyet... 
Így szokás ez nálok. 

Majd kopogás hallik, 
A szomszédok jönnek, 
Szép jóestét s boldog 
Ünneplést köszönnek.</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> </TD><TD class=idezet align=middle>Baja Mihály



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 22)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 23)

Felállitottam(tuk) a barátság fáját. Az ágai elég ritkák, de az életem során sohasem a mennyiségre törekedtem,hanem a minőségre. Ezt pedig Kedves Barátaim általatok, a sok szines munkátokkal sikerült elérnem, amit mégegyszer nagyon megköszönök Nektek. 
Talán jövőre, a 2009.évben majd terebélyesedik ez a fa, talán újabb ágai is fognak nőni, majd még mások is idetalálnak erre a topicra, különösen azokra gondolok (bocsánat kicsit,ünneprontás) akiknek magam is ápolom a topicját általam, általunk készített 1-1 foto, legyen az akár virág, vagy tájkép vagy csak általunk "alkotott" képeslap, egyéb... 
Ha még sem így lenne, akkor sem esem kétségbe, és nem leszek szomorú, mert biztos vagyok benne, hogy ennyi ággal, ami tele van szeretettel, élettel, ezt a fát így is is életbe lehet tartani, SOHA nem fog tönkremenni,kiszáradni.!!!!​


----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2008 December 23)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 23)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 23)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 23)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 23)

​


----------



## pipacs65 (2008 December 23)

gipsi queen írta:


> ​


 
Csodaszép kép! Annyira hangulatos, és egyedi!


----------



## Táltos (2008 December 23)

​


----------



## balika (2008 December 23)




----------



## balika (2008 December 23)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 24)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 December 24)

_*Minden kedves fórumozó társnak Áldott Békés Szeretetteljes Karácsonyt kívánok*_​


----------



## irmus (2008 December 24)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 December 24)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 December 24)

*Minden kedves fórumozó társnak Áldott Békés Szeretetteljes Karácsonyt kívánok.*​


----------



## irmus (2008 December 24)

​


----------



## irmus (2008 December 24)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2008 December 24)

Békességet,boldogságot,csengő szót


és gyertyalángot, ajándékot szeretetet!
Mindent ami fontos Neked!
Így kívánok szép és
Bldog Ünnepeket!​


----------



## Csabiy (2008 December 24)

thx


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 25)

​


----------



## memi59 (2008 December 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 25)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 25)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2008 December 26)

*angyalkám*

 képek a télies vidékről


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 26)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 26)




----------



## irmus (2008 December 26)




----------



## memi59 (2008 December 26)




----------



## memi59 (2008 December 26)




----------



## sandrea27 (2008 December 26)




----------



## balika (2008 December 27)

kiss
525600 perc - miben mérheted, miben mérhetsz egy évet?
napfényben
naplementékben
éjfélekben
csészényi kávékban
centiméterekben
kilométerekben
nevetésben,
veszekedésben
igazságokban, amiket tanultál
az alkalmakban, amikor sírtál
a hidakban, amiket felégettél
vagy abban, ahogy meghaltál
mi lenne - ha szeretetben mérnéd az időt.
ezt az évet
ünnepeljünk egy évet
barátaink életében
mérjük az időt a szeretet évszakaiban..

Szeretni úgy.. hogyan is?
Gyöngéd léleksimítással,
ha kell, arctalanul
helyem mindig megtalálva
ha kell, láthatatlanul
A szeretet az egyetlen , amit nem kell és nem is lehet kimutatni.
Sem mutatni, sem jelezni, sem beszélni róla.
A Szeretet meleg, mint a kályha.
Odatartod a tenyeredet, és érzed.
Felé fordítod az arcod, és sugárzik.
Egy ember körül, aki szeret, más légkör van.
Meleg van!
Kívánom, hogy ezt a meleget egész évben érezzétek magatok körül
Közeleg az év vége, ismét eltelt egy év,
szívünkben feléled egy-egy régi emlék.
Felidézzük az elmúlt szép pillanatokat
a tovaszállt, meg nem élt , tűnő álmokat.
TITOKBAN REMÉLJÜK BOLDOG ÉVEK VÁRNAK,
nem lesz többé szomorúság, bánat!
Köszöntsük hát együtt a következő évet.
Kívánjuk, hogy álmunk sose érjen véget!​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 28)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 28)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 29)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 29)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 29)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 30)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 30)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 30)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 30)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 30)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 December 30)

*délutáni séta*


----------



## Katalina (2008 December 30)

hűű, nagyon nagyra sikeredett a kép..
így már csak egy jókívánság minden topic-látogatónak !


----------



## angyalkám (2008 December 30)

*angyalkám*

 téli képek


----------



## jcsabesz (2008 December 30)




----------



## jcsabesz (2008 December 30)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 31)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 31)




----------



## gipsi queen (2008 December 31)

Szia Durcy-alex......szeretettel neked.


----------



## Táltos (2008 December 31)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 December 31)




----------



## paktuska (2008 December 31)

*Buék!*


----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 1)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Január 1)

*Szép napot!*

















​


----------



## balika (2009 Január 1)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 1)




----------



## Honika (2009 Január 1)

sikerekben gazdag új évet mindenkinek!


----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)




----------



## DrakeDiamond (2009 Január 1)

Nagyon boldog új évet mindenkinek!


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 2)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 2)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 3)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 3)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 4)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 4)

How are you?kiss​


----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 5)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 5)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 5)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 5)

​


----------



## balika (2009 Január 6)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 6)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 6)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 6)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 8)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 8)

​


----------



## balika (2009 Január 8)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 8)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 8)

Rég nem láttunk Durcy!kiss


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 9)

Szia Durcy-galex....kiss



​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 9)

​


----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 10)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 10)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 10)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 10)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 10)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 11)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 11)

Szia Durcy-galex.......kiss​


----------



## irmus (2009 Január 13)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 13)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 13)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 13)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 13)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 13)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 13)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 13)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 13)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 13)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 13)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 14)

durcy_galex írta:


> Felállitottam(tuk) a barátság fáját. Az ágai elég ritkák, de az életem során sohasem a mennyiségre törekedtem,hanem a minőségre. Ezt pedig Kedves Barátaim általatok, a sok szines munkátokkal sikerült elérnem, amit mégegyszer nagyon megköszönök Nektek.
> Talán jövőre, a 2009.évben majd terebélyesedik ez a fa, talán újabb ágai is fognak nőni, majd még mások is idetalálnak erre a topicra, különösen azokra gondolok (bocsánat kicsit,ünneprontás) akiknek magam is ápolom a topicját általam, általunk készített 1-1 foto, legyen az akár virág, vagy tájkép vagy csak általunk "alkotott" képeslap, egyéb...
> 
> Ha még sem így lenne, akkor sem esem kétségbe, és nem leszek szomorú, mert biztos vagyok benne, hogy ennyi ággal, ami tele van szeretettel, élettel, ezt a fát így is is életbe lehet tartani, SOHA nem fog tönkremenni,kiszáradni.!!!!​


 

Valaki kivágta?


 
​​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 14)

Ujra itt vagyok, köszönöm nektek, hogy ápoltátok a topicot. A 3 hét alatt sajnos fórumozásra nem volt időm igy képeket sem tudottam ujjabbakat késziteni,illetve csak melyeket még karácsony elött alkottam. Ezért többnyire csak a régi blogjaimban felrakott képeimet hoztam el. De azért vannak ujjak is, ahol vendégségben és egyéb helyeken az ünnepek alatt jártunk és saját házamtáján is mindent lefotoztam ezeket fogom most felrakni.​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 14)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 14)

durcy_galex írta:


> Valaki kivágta?


 

Kedves Eszter és Alex!kiss
A magam nevében köszönöm a megtisztelő szavakat,nagyon - nagyon örülök ,hogy ITT vagy (voltál) köztünk,remélem 2009-ben többett találkozunk a fórumon.A magam és családom nevében kívánok Nektek egy,egészségben ,békességben,boldogságban,sikerekben gazdag *BOLDOG ÚJ ÉVET,*melyben vágyaitok teljesül.kiss


​


----------



## balika (2009 Január 14)

​


----------



## balika (2009 Január 14)

*NEKED hoztam*


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 14)

Szia Ester es Alex.....kisskoszonom hogy en is ott vagyok a FANkiss


​


----------



## paktuska (2009 Január 15)

*Durcynak!*



durcy_galex írta:


> Valaki kivágta?




_*DRÁGA ESZTER!

KÖSZÖNÖM!

*_


----------



## paktuska (2009 Január 15)

<object height="273" width="400">


<embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1916953&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" height="273" width="400"></object>




​


----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 15)

Koszonom hogy a nevem a fan van.Elnezest kerek de olyan reg voltam erre.Legyen csodas napotok.


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 15)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 15)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 16)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 16)




----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 16)

Álmot az álom-fáról.​


----------



## balika (2009 Január 16)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 16)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 17)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Január 17)

durcy_galex írta:


> Valaki kivágta?


 
Kedves Eszter és Alex
Örülök hogy hogy köztetek lehetek.


----------



## irmus (2009 Január 17)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 17)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 17)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 17)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 17)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 17)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 17)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 17)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 17)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 17)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 17)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 17)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 18)

Durcy-nak......es aki erre jarkiss



​


----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 18)




----------



## paprobert84 (2009 Január 18)

Ezek eredeti képekből vannak csinálva?


----------



## marcsi06 (2009 Január 18)




----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 19)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 19)

Szia Durcy.....kiss​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 19)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 19)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 19)

​


----------



## balika (2009 Január 19)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 19)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 19)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 19)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 20)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 20)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 21)

​


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 22)

Ezeket a képeket Fahéjnak ajánlom, ebbe a topikba hozom, ahová a vegyes képek valók...


----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 22)

Borella írta:


> Ezeket a képeket Fahéjnak ajánlom, ebbe a topikba hozom, ahová a vegyes képek valók...


Köszi, köszi, köszi!!!


----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 22)




----------



## banhidiattila (2009 Január 22)

A fiam és a kutyusa


----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 22)

Szentgotthardi webkamera esete egy cinkével.


----------



## banhidiattila (2009 Január 22)

én csináltam...


----------



## balika (2009 Január 22)

*Durcynak!kiss*


----------



## balika (2009 Január 22)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 22)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 22)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 22)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 22)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 23)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 23)

​


----------



## joanna1 (2009 Január 23)

jók


----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 23)

Nagyvarad​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 23)

*További szép estét jo idotöltést!*​


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 23)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 23)

​


----------



## balika (2009 Január 23)




----------



## misslaura (2009 Január 24)

Kedves durcy , nagyon szep a topicod , mar regota nezegetem a fotokat itt, kedvet kaptam magam is a fotozashoz  probalok en is feltenni egy fotot a hazam elötti fenyöröl , remelem sikerülni fog 


üdv , a szep bajor erdöröl : misslaura


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Január 24)

*angyalkám*

Szép képek


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 25)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 25)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 25)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 25)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 25)




----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 25)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Január 25)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Január 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Január 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 25)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 25)

​


----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 25)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 25)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 25)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 27)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 27)

Nagyon szepek az uj kepeid.


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 27)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 27)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 27)

​


----------



## balika (2009 Január 27)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 27)

​


----------



## balika (2009 Január 27)

​


----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 27)




----------



## angyalkám (2009 Január 27)

*angyalkám*

képek


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Január 27)

*angyalkám*

Sasjnos nem tudtam feltenni egy nagyon szép klipet igy fényképet teszek felkiss


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Január 27)

*angyalkám*


----------



## balika (2009 Január 27)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 27)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 28)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 28)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 28)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 28)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Január 28)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 28)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 28)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 28)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 28)




----------



## balika (2009 Január 28)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 28)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 28)

*Köszönetem a képekért *
*MINDENKINEK!*




​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 28)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 28)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 28)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 28)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 28)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 28)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Január 28)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 29)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 29)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 29)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 30)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Január 30)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 1)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 1)




----------



## angyalkám (2009 Február 1)

*angyalkám*

 Képek!


----------



## balika (2009 Február 2)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 2)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 2)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 2)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)

Mindenkinek köszönöm, a szép képeket és minden kedves vendégnek békés,kellemes estét kivánok!










​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 2)

További szép estét!


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 3)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 3)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Február 3)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)

A képek mind saját szerkesztéssel, (magam,férjem, és szüleim által) programmal készültek. De akinek meg tetszik el lehet vinni,tovább fejleszteni,szépiteni,esetleg irni rá. Ezért is nem mindegyikre irom rá nevemet,hogy ne legyen utban.


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 3)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 4)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 4)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 4)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 4)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 4)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 4)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 5)

*Szép estét!*


----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)

View_from_Cairo_Tower​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)

Canada​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 5)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 6)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 6)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 6)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 6)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ioqf3jWhOpo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ioqf3jWhOpo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 6)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 6)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 6)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZEE1n_fn2_U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZEE1n_fn2_U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 6)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Február 7)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Február 7)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 7)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 7)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 7)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 7)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 7)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 7)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 8)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 9)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 9)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 9)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)

Szük környezetem és lakásom diszitö virágok fotoi​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 10)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Február 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 11)

Ritkán jövök és nem mindég nézek vissza idö hiányom miatt,ezért most szeretném megköszönni a kép feltöltéseket. 

Különössen azoknak, akik részben ujjak és elöször jártak itt:

_*Borella,fahéj,banhidiattila,misslaura*_​ 
Valamint azokat akik mindig gondolnak rám és nem hagyják meghalni a topicot:​ 
*balika, Abigel573,paktuska,memi59,angyalkám,irmus,gipsi queen*​ 
És nem utolsósorban:​_*Pötyimarit*_​ 
aki régi Fórumos, de itt elöször és remélem nem utoljára gazdagitotta képeivel a mixed (vegyes) névre hallgató topicot.​ 
*KÖSZÖNÖM MINDENKINEK A KEDVESSÉGÉT!*​ 




Saját kertem virágaival. Köszönöm mindenkinek,hogy itt voltatok.​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 11)

*MINDENKINEK ELÖZETESSEN BOLDOG VALENTIN NAPOT KIVÁNOK!*








​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 11)

(ez nem én munkám)​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 11)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 11)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 11)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 11)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)

Sajnos ezeket nem méreteztem le. Szólj, ha túl nagyok akkor törlöm őket.


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)

nem olyan szépek a képeim de ezek spontán jönnek.


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 12)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 12)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 12)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 13)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 13)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 13)

SZÉP NAPOT MINDEN LÁTOGATÓNAK!


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 13)

*BOLDOG VALENTIN NAPOT MINDENKINEK,AKI ERRE JÁR! *


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 13)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 13)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 13)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 13)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 14)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 14)

Talán meg bocsátotok nekem,hogy néha francia,angol,spanyol szövegezést is találtok ebben topicban és nagyon ritkán más topicban is,de enyém anyanyelv:francia de másik 2 nyelvet is beszélek +magyart.
Ezen fórumon azonban már sokan tudnak ezek nyelveken, v. valamelyiken ezért van biztos van ki szivessen veszi. Aki szöveget nem érti az is értheti,mert képeim nem kis tulzással beszédesek mindent el mondanak magukrol.
SZÉP HÉTVÉGÉT KIVÁNOK MINDENKINEK!


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 14)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 14)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 14)

*Boldog Valentin napot!*






​


----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 14)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 14)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 14)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 14)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 14)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 14)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 14)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Február 14)

​ 



kiss​


----------



## irmus (2009 Február 14)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Február 14)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Február 14)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Február 14)

​


----------



## Évicus (2009 Február 14)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 14)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 14)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 15)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 15)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Február 15)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 15)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 15)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 15)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 15)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 15)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 15)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 15)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 15)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 15)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 15)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 16)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 16)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 17)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 17)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 17)

*Szép estét!*


----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 17)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 17)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 17)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 17)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 17)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Február 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 18)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Február 18)

​


----------



## petmony (2009 Február 18)

Sziasztok! még teljesen új vagyok ezen oldalon, nem tudom, hogyan tudnám feltölteni fotóimat :-(


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

petmony írta:


> Sziasztok! még teljesen új vagyok ezen oldalon, nem tudom, hogyan tudnám feltölteni fotóimat :-(


 
Szia! Köszöntelek a topicomon, Petmony,több féleképp tudod fel tölteni képeket, csatolással melyet itt ha lemész aljára oldalnak meg találsz, vagy pedig computeren könyvtárban tárolt képeket fel töltesz valamelyik kép feltöltövel és akkor másol,beilleszt,de priviben szivesen segitek ha további segitségedre van szükséged. Én magyarost nem annyira tudok,de itt már láttam,hogy honnan töltenek. Pl. http://kepfeltolto.hu, v. kepfeltoltes.pirateclub.hu, de külföldit is tudok neked ajállani. Kérdezz bátran!


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

*Üdvözlök Mindenkit ujjat és régit,kivánok szép napot Mindenkinek!*

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

Napi idézet: *„A szépség mindenütt ott van, nem rajta múlik, hogy nem tudjuk meglátni.” /A. Rodin/*
​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

*„A kedvesség az a nyelv, amelyen a süket hallani tud, a vak pedig látni.” /Mark Twain/*
​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

*"Dicsérjék mások hálaadó lélekkel tanítójukat, az élet felé nekem egy KUTYA mutatta meg az UTAT." /Illyés Gyula/*
​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

*"Az érintés kulcs, mely ezernyi zárat nyithat, ha kezed nyújtod." /Zarándok/*​ 


​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

*"Az apró örömök olyanok,
mint az útszéli kis virágok;
csak azok találnak rájuk,
akik igazán keresik őket."*


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

*"Amikor a semminél is kevesebbnek érzed magad,
Elhitetik veled, hogy te nem is vagy.
Mennyi bánat ért már, hiába kérded, hol itt az igazság.
Tisztesség, becsület nagy szavak, de te elhiszed, hogy ez mind igaz. Felállsz nem magadért, másokért.
Szeretsz és sokan szeretnek,
Van értelme így az életednek." *


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

*"Csak úgy kerülheted el azt, hogy nyomorúságosnak érezd magad, ha nincs elég időd azon töprengeni, boldog vagy-e vagy sem." /George Bernard Shaw/*


​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

*"A megbocsátás az az illat, amit az ibolya hint arra a cipősarokra, amelyik eltapossa őt." /Mark Twain/*​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

<TABLE height=45 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR width="100%"><TD class="style2 style6" align=middle bgColor=#ede1af height=15>Tükör </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#edd5af width="100%"><TD class="style2 style6" align=middle width="100%" height=15>
Es&otilde;cseppek dobolnak fénytelen arcomon,
Üres szavak konganak szívemben, hallgatom.
Záporoznak érvek, számuk végtelen,
De füled süket, csupasz lelkem védtelen.​


Nem látom szándékod, szavad nem értem,
Nem beszédet várok, szerelmedet kérem.
Jó lenne néha a vihart tükörben látni,
S nem közönyös szíved kegyére várni.
Ne is tagadd kedves, semmit sem érzel,
Hisz szerelmem tombol szüntelen hévvel.
S szavaid mégis szenvtelen, hidegek,
El&otilde;re hozzák a kegyetlen végzetet.
Ha te is látnád azt, amit én látok,
Az érzés áldás lenne, nem borús átok.
Nem kérek többet, légy nyitott, szabad, 
Engedd, hogy elérjenek téged a szavak.​ 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 


​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

*Kedves ...!*

_Írom én, olvasod Te._
_Kelt e levél sehol, majd megáll valahol._
_Mit írjak? Semmit. Csak szeretlek! Ennyit. _
_Most törd a fejedet, ki írta e levelet?!_
_Nevem a rózsaszáll, címem a nagyvilág. _
_Csókollak százszor, de nem most, majd máskor._
_Csókollak össze-vissza, ha nem tetszik küld vissza._
_Csillagos éjszakán írta egy lány, kire nem is gondolsz már. _
_Cím: Lélek utca 6. Közvetlen a szív alatt._
_

_​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

_Aki nem tud semmit, nem szeret semmit._
_Aki tehetetlen: értelmetlen. Aki nem ért semmit,_
_nem is ér semmit. Aki viszont ért, az szeret is,_
_néz is, lát is... Minél több tudás rejlik egy-egy_
_dologban, annál nagyobb a szeretet..._
_Aki azt képzeli, hogy minden gyümölcs ugyanakkor_
_érik meg, mint a szamóca, az semmit sem tud a szőlőről._






​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

*Maradj velem*
_Dobol az eső. Hogy esik _
_Maradj velem még reggelig _
_akad talán számodra ágy _
_szék is rárakni ruhád _​ 
_Mellém is fekhetsz. Fekhelyem _
_mert itt vagy puhábbra vetem _
_csönddel bélelem boldogabb _
_holdakat gyújtok mint a nap _​ 
_És hallgatok mert jól esik _
_hallgatom szívveréseid _
_mint csitul némul el a harc _
_amíg hajadal betakarsz _​ 
_Már nem is kéne mondani _
_csak hallani csak hallani _
_Dobol az eső. Hogy dobog _
_Benned zuhog. Bennem zuhog _
_



_​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

http://javascript<b></b>:;​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

utazás​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

kényelmesen,biztonságban​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 19)

További szép estét, jó éjszakát!​


----------



## balika (2009 Február 19)

*Szia Durcy!kiss*
*HAZAJÖTTÜNK!*


----------



## balika (2009 Február 19)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 19)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

balika írta:


> *Szia Durcy!kiss*
> 
> *HAZAJÖTTÜNK!*


 Szia!Aztat sem tudottam hogy el mentél, de hiányodat észleltem. Örülök hogy megint itt vagy.


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

http://javascript<b></b>:;​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

kedvencünk​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

http://javascript<b></b>:;​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

collage​http://javascript<b></b>:;


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

a kis csavargo​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

http://javascript<b></b>:;​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 20)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Február 20)

durcy írta:


> _*Horváth-Varga Sándor: AMIT AZ ÉLETTŐL AKAROK* _​
> 
> Remélni jót és alkotni szépet
> Boldognak látni minden népet
> ...


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Február 20)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 21)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 21)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 21)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 21)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 21)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 21)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 21)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 21)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 21)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 21)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 21)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 21)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Február 21)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 21)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 21)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Február 21)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 22)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 22)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 22)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 22)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 22)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 22)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 22)




----------



## irmus (2009 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 22)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 22)




----------



## angyalkám (2009 Február 23)

*angyalkám*

képek ,fényképek.


----------



## balika (2009 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 24)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 24)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 24)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 24)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 24)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 24)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 24)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 24)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 24)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Február 24)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 25)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 25)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)

*Kedves Pötyimari gratulálok az*

1000.

*hozzászólásodhoz!*




​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)

E napi bölcsesség:

*Az igazi kérdés nem az, hogy hol állunk, hanem, hogy merre tartunk. Néha a széllel kell vitorláznunk, néha azzal szemben, de vitorláznunk kell, nem pedig sodródnunk, vagy horgonyt vetve tétlenkednünk. 
*
_Oliver Wendell Holmes


_​*<o></o>*



​
_<o></o>_​​
​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)

Napi bölcsesség:​*Magunkon ítélkezni sokkal nehezebb, mint másokon. Ha sikerül helyesen ítélkezned saját magad fölött, az annak a jele, hogy valódi bölcs vagy. *
*Antoine de Saint-Exupéry<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>​​<O></O> 
<O>




</O>​​*​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)

​*A lélek sugárzása széppé varázsolja az embert.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>
Az ember szépsége összhangot teremt a házban.<O></O>
Az otthon összhangja rendet teremt a hazában. <O></O>
S ha az országban rend honol, béke köszönt a világra.<O></O>*
_kínai közmondás_​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)

Érdekes képek


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 26)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 26)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Február 27)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Február 27)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Február 27)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Február 27)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Február 27)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Február 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 27)

*Kedves Bongyi! Üdvözöllek oldalamon.* Köszönöm a szépségeket amit hozol és természetesen *MINDENKINEK *akik itt hagyják kezük nyomát.


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Február 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Február 28)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Február 28)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Február 28)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Február 28)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Február 28)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Február 28)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Február 28)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Február 28)

​


----------



## potyike68 (2009 Február 28)

Ki a virágot szereti rossz ember nem lehet!


----------



## irmus (2009 Február 28)

​


----------



## balika (2009 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 28)




----------



## balika (2009 Február 28)




----------



## angyalkám (2009 Március 1)

*angyalkám*

Szép képek


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Március 1)

*angyalkám*

szép képek


----------



## irmus (2009 Március 1)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Március 1)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Március 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 1)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 1)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 3)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 3)




----------



## angyalkám (2009 Március 3)

*angyalkám*

képek


----------



## paktuska (2009 Március 4)

*Durcynak!*






Kedves Eszter!
Én egyre ritkábban tudok jönni.
Annál nagyobb szeretettel üdvözöllek!​


----------



## paktuska (2009 Március 4)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Március 4)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Március 4)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 6)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 6)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 6)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 6)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 6)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 6)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 6)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 6)

*Kedves Balika, Bongyi, Paktuska köszönöm a munkátokat, *
*Kellemes hétvégét kivánok Mindenkinek, Vendégnek,Fórumosnak egyaránt!*

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 6)

http://javascript<b></b>:;​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 6)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 6)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 6)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 6)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 6)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 6)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 6)

​


----------



## balika (2009 Március 6)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 7)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 7)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 7)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 7)

​


----------



## balika (2009 Március 7)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 7)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 7)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 7)

Boldog nonapot kivanok !


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 7)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 8)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 8)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 8)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 8)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 8)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 8)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 8)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 8)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 8)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 8)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Március 8)

*angyalkám*

Táncos


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 8)




----------



## angyalkám (2009 Március 8)

*angyalkám*

Nőnapi hölgyek


----------



## irmus (2009 Március 8)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Március 8)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 8)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 8)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 8)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 8)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 8)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 8)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 8)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 8)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 8)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 8)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 8)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 8)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 8)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 9)

*Kedves Bongyi,* köszönöm neked,hogy használod a kellékeket,ami erre célra készült, kulturált,finom izlésesek a munkáid. Örömmel veszem topicomban őket.

*KIVÁNOK NEKED NAGYON SZÉP HETET!*


*



*​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 9)

*Szeretettel köszöntök MINDEN látogatót, kivánok szép napot és kellemes hetet!*
*



*​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 9)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 9)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 9)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 9)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 9)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 9)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 9)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 9)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 9)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 9)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 9)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 9)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 9)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 9)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 10)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 10)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 10)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 10)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 10)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 11)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 11)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 11)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 11)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 11)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 11)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 11)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 11)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 11)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 11)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 11)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 11)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 11)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 11)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 11)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 11)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 11)

Szia Durcy-alex...kiss​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 11)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 11)

Bongyi írta:


> ​
> /quote]
> 
> ​
> http://javascript<b></b>:;


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 11)

Bongyinak szeretettel​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 11)

durcy_galex írta:


> Bongyinak szeretettel​


 


​


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 12)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 12)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 12)

​


----------



## balika (2009 Március 12)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 12)




----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 12)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 12)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 12)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 13)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 13)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 13)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 13)

​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 13)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 13)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 14)

*Köszönöm MINDENKINEK(bongyi, balika, gipsi queen,pötyimari,irmus) a hozzászólásokat*
*és SZERETETTEL ÜDVÖZLÖM az ujjakat.*​ 
*MesterMari köszönöm a munkádat, a képeket, örülök, hogy idetaláltál, gyere máskor is.*​ 
_*Mézesmaci ugyan nem teljessen ujj de örömmel tölt el, hogy neki is itt látom a keze nyomát.*_​ 
*Kellemes hétvégét, pihenést kívánok minden ide tévedőnek, betérőnek!*​ 


​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 14)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 14)

​


----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 14)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 15)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 15)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 15)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 15)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 15)




----------



## Pötyimari (2009 Március 15)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 15)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 15)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 15)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 15)

​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 15)

Kedves Mindannyitoknak Szép Napot és a
Március Idusi Magyar Ünnepről Méltó Megemlékezést Kívánok!




​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 15)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 16)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 16)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 16)

​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 16)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 16)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 16)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 16)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 16)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 16)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 16)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 16)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Március 16)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 16)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Március 16)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 16)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 16)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 16)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 16)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 16)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 16)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 16)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 16)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 16)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 16)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 16)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 16)

További szép napot


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 16)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 16)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 16)

​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 16)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 17)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 17)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 17)

Bongyi írta:


>



Erzsikém!
Ez gyönyörű lett a tartalom, a forma és a kép egészében szép. Gratulálok.


----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 17)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 17)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 18)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 18)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)

Kedves Zsuzsa nagy örömt okoztál, Köszönöm, hogy itt voltál gyere máskor is!


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)

http://javascript<b></b>:;​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)

*Mester Marinak gratulálok a *
*3000. *
*hozzászólásához!*​ 


​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)

*Mindenkinek, *
*Bongyinak, Irmusnak, memi59nek gipsi queenek, pötyimarinak,zsuzsanak és nem utolsósorban MesterMarinak *
*köszönöm a munkájukat, képeket*
*és kivánok Szép Napot!*

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 19)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 19)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 19)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 19)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 19)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 19)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 19)

durcy_galex írta:


> *Mester Marinak gratulálok a *
> *3000. *
> *hozzászólásához!*​
> 
> ...



Eszter Kedves!

Köszönöm figyelmességedet, gratulációdat!






​


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Március 19)

*angyalkám*

 szép szobrok?:9:


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 19)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 19)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 19)




----------



## romesz (2009 Március 19)

angyalkám írta:


> szép szobrok?:9:



nem


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 20)

​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 20)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 20)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 20)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 20)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 20)

http://javascript<b></b>:;​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 20)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 20)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 20)

durcy_galex írta:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 20)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 20)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 20)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 20)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 20)

durcy_galex írta:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Kedves Bongyi ! Mi nem igazán találkoztunk,de engedd meg így utólag is ,hogy Boldog Születésnapot kívánhassak neked !kissIsten éltessen sokáig ,erőben ,égészségben családod körében.*


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 21)

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CMESTER%7E1%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 62.9pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> Bódás János 

Szeressetek

 <!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]--> <!--[endif]-->

Szikla vagyok, zord és kemény, 
virágtalan rom. 
S a törpe hangya nép fölé 
gőggel magasodom. 

Jó egyedül. Mindegy nekem, 
hó fed, vihar ver-e? 
Nem kell szeretet tüze 
csak megrepesztene! 

Jéghegy vagyok, büszke fagyos, 
lábam teher veri, 
nem hagyom magam senkitől 
megközelíteni. 

Úgy jó, ha körülöttem 
a tajték zúg, szél sivít, 
ne szeressetek, mert a tűz, 
tudom, megsemmisít. 

De jaj! Mégis ember vagyok, 
sokszor árva, beteg, 
s a gőg, a fagy mögül szívem 
sikolt: szeressetek! 

Szeressetek! Mit ér a lét, 
ha egyedül vagyok? 
Ha társaim csak jéghideg 
hold, csillagok s habok! 

Repeszd, porlaszd zord kérgemet, 
szeretet, égi láng, 
Hadd legyek termő lágy talaj, 
s borítson lomb, virág. 


Vagy olvassz meg! 

Csak hazudtam a gőgöt, az erőt - 
megadnám magam boldogan 
a szeretet előtt.​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 21)

*Bódás János Szeressetek (részlet)*


----------



## irmus (2009 Március 21)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 21)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 21)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 21)

balika írta:


> *Kedves Bongyi ! Mi nem igazán találkoztunk,de engedd meg így utólag is ,hogy Boldog Születésnapot kívánhassak neked !kissIsten éltessen sokáig ,erőben ,égészségben családod körében.*


 




*A jókívánság soha nincs későn. KÖSZÖNÖM!*​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 21)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 21)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 21)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 21)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 21)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 21)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 22)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 22)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 23)

​


----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 23)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Március 23)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 23)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 23)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 23)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 23)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 23)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 23)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 23)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 23)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 23)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 23)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 24)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 24)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 24)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 24)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)

(Bocsanat most nem tudok ekezetet irni

Koszonet mindenkinek a munkajaert. Legyen szep napotok!



​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)

*"Nem az állandó fogadkozás a hűség bizonyítéka, hanem az egyszer kimondott és megtartott fogadalom."*

*



*​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)

csak sajat keszitesek az elso vonaltol utolsoig,szabadon viheto tovabb diszitheto, atalakithato,irni lehet ra.


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 25)

Kedves Eszter!

Köszönjük, gyönyörű képeket alkotsz! Gratulálok hozzá!
Nagyon ízléses, nem harsány, az én világom! Köszönöm!
Szép és jó lélekre utal, mert az is benne van!
​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 25)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 25)

Mester126Mari írta:


> Kedves Eszter!​
> Köszönjük, gyönyörű képeket alkotsz! Gratulálok hozzá!
> Nagyon ízléses, nem harsány, az én világom! Köszönöm!
> Szép és jó lélekre utal, mert az is benne van!​






*Kedves Eszter!*


*Teljes mértékben egyet értek Mester Marikával!*
*KÖSZÖNJÜK!*​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 25)

​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 25)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 25)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 25)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 25)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 26)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Március 26)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 26)




----------



## allvanyka (2009 Március 26)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Március 26)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Március 26)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Március 26)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Március 26)




----------



## allvanyka (2009 Március 26)

​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 26)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

*Koszonetem allvanykanak a kepekert es udvozlom itt mixedben mint ujjat.*
*Minden elismeresem kijar a tobbieknek is,régebbi huseges forumos tarsaimnak.*
*Koszonom nektek, hogy nem hagyotok meghalni a topicot ha nem tudok jonni mindig leheltek bele eletet.*


​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

Nehany erdekes, humoros konnyu tema

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

http://javascript<b></b>:;​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

kicsit mas

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Március 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

"Kis" balikanakkiss​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

Kedvenc temaim egyike
​​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

javascript:;​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## balika (2009 Március 27)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 27)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 27)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 27)

durcy_galex írta:


> "Kis" balikanakkiss​


 
kisskiss* Nem is tudod elképzelni ezt az örömet ,amivel ma meglepted a kisfiamatKöszönöm neked Durcy !kissPedig van neki élőben is pár háziállat a nagyszülőknél,de neki küldted.....kiss*






​


----------



## balika (2009 Március 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

javascript:;​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

javascript:;​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

Kepek Quebecrol

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

nemely berendezes korabbi lakasom es mostanibol valo kicsit atalakitva de nem velemenyezem kulon mert nem ez szamit foleg png-be alakitok at mert igy akarmihez fel lehet hasznalni.

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

egy kis frissito​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

javascript:;​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

kicsit mas kozelgo unnepekre

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## kozmikHUN (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)

*Hajlékonyság!*


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 27)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 27)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 27)




----------



## allvanyka (2009 Március 27)

durcy_galex írta:


> *Koszonetem allvanykanak a kepekert es udvozlom itt mixedben mint ujjat.*
> 
> *Minden elismeresem kijar a tobbieknek is,régebbi huseges forumos tarsaimnak.*
> *Koszonom nektek, hogy nem hagyotok meghalni a topicot ha nem tudok jonni mindig leheltek bele eletet.*
> ...


 


Köszönöm,hogy szeretettel fogadtál. Nagyon tetszenek a képeid ! Én még csak most próbálgatom a szárnyaimat. A képeslapjaimhoz kezdtem el képeket mixelni mert így jobban vissza tudom adni a vers hangulatát. amiket versel tettem fel azoknak nem volt elmentve külön a kép ezért tettem fel verssel.
Puszi kiss Allvanyka


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 27)




----------



## allvanyka (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Március 27)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 27)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 27)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

*Kellemes hetveget kivanok minden beteronek,akar nezeget,akar hozzaszol temahoz,vagyis kepeket tolt fel.*

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

sajat termesztett virag​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

szinten, kerteszunk erdeme​javascript:;


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Március 28)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

mienk kertunkviragai melyek egesz evben diszetettek nekunk, es kornyezetunk,parkok viragai miket lencse vegre kaptunk



​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

javascript:;​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

http://javascript<b></b>:;​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

ez mar nem virag de finom

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 28)

​


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Március 28)

*angyalkám*

Képek ,szépek? vagy nem?


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Március 28)

Szia Durcy es.....koszonom szepen.puszi


----------



## irmus (2009 Március 28)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 28)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 28)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 28)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 28)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 28)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 29)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 29)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 29)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 29)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 29)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 29)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 29)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 29)




----------



## balika (2009 Március 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Március 29)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 29)

Vasárnapi gondolat

*Sok mottója van az embernek élete folyamán, de számomra leginkább Goethe egy mondata fogott meg: *
*„Ha lelked derűs, és tiszták céljaid, jókora utat tehetsz meg előre”. Gyermek korom óta azt látom: az emberek problémáinak jelentős része abból fakad, hogy mindenki arra vár, hátha egy napon majd kék lesz az ég, langyos szellök lengedeznek, mindenki szeretni fog mindenkit, nem fog fájni többé semmi, s nem lesz többé se gazdag, se szegény. És eközben nem veszik észre, hogy ez az állapot, nem fog soha bekövetkezni, hiszen az élet nem más, mint átmeneti állapotok öszessége. Nem kellene örökké a holnapra készülni, amikor a mai nap is itt van még, s csupán csak be kellene rendezni ön magunknak. *​ 
*Kellemes vasárnap délutánt!*​ 
*

http://javascript<b></b>:;*
*

*​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 29)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 29)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 29)

​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 29)

durcy_galex írta:


> Vasárnapi gondolat
> 
> *Sok mottója van az embernek élete folyamán, de számomra leginkább Goethe egy mondata fogott meg: *
> *„Ha lelked derűs, és tiszták céljaid, jókora utat tehetsz meg előre”. Gyermek korom óta azt látom: az emberek problémáinak jelentős része abból fakad, hogy mindenki arra vár, hátha egy napon majd kék lesz az ég, langyos szellök lengedeznek, mindenki szeretni fog mindenkit, nem fog fájni többé semmi, s nem lesz többé se gazdag, se szegény. És eközben nem veszik észre, hogy ez az állapot, nem fog soha bekövetkezni, hiszen az élet nem más, mint átmeneti állapotok öszessége. Nem kellene örökké a holnapra készülni, amikor a mai nap is itt van még, s csupán csak be kellene rendezni ön magunknak. *​
> ...



Eszter Kedves!

A vasárnapi gondolatod nagyon szép és igaz!
Köszönöm!
Megszívlelem!
​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Március 29)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Március 29)

​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Március 30)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Március 30)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Március 31)

​


----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 31)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Március 31)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 1)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 1)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 1)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 1)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Április 1)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 2)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 2)




----------



## allvanyka (2009 Április 2)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Április 2)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Április 2)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

Köszonom mindenki munkajat, nem tudom eleget ki fejteni,mennyire orulok,amikor jovok,hogy a topic el,mert igaz baratok vagytok,akik szepitgetik es nem hagyjak meg halni.
Koszonom!

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

“Megdöbbentő, hogy milyen sokan átviszik a tegnap terhét a következő napra. Kudarcaikat napról napra magukkal cipelik, és ezzel megfosztják önmagukat az újrakezdés örömétől.” (Gary Chapman: Egymásra hangolva)


​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

NEKTEK....TOLEM!!!

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Április 3)

​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 4)

​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 4)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Április 4)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Április 4)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 4)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 4)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 4)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 4)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 4)




----------



## angyalkám (2009 Április 4)

*angyalkám*

tavaszi képek


----------



## irmus (2009 Április 5)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 5)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 5)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 5)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 5)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 6)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 6)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 6)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 6)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 6)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 6)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 6)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 6)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 6)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 6)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 6)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 7)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 7)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 7)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 8)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 8)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 8)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 8)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 10)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 10)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 10)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 10)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 10)

kepkeszito:Hermin Abramovitch​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 10)

fenykep:relisisi​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 10)

fenykep:relisisi​


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Április 10)

*angyalkám*

Sok szép képet láttam ! Gratulálok! Aba Novák Vilmos freskói


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Április 10)

​


----------



## balika (2009 Április 11)




----------



## balika (2009 Április 11)




----------



## balika (2009 Április 11)




----------



## balika (2009 Április 11)




----------



## balika (2009 Április 11)




----------



## balika (2009 Április 11)




----------



## balika (2009 Április 11)




----------



## balika (2009 Április 11)




----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Április 11)




----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Április 11)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Április 11)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Április 11)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 11)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 11)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 11)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 12)

Gyönyörüek a képek, mindenkinek köszönöm, a jókívánságokat!

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/ITswHbJPHhQ&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">​</EMBED>


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 12)

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/lxSZNVrBLLc&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 12)

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/vA-y1GpCMaQ&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">​</EMBED>


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 12)

...


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 12)

<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iVi1X2iCVcY&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iVi1X2iCVcY&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 12)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IRX3EYnQWzQ&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IRX3EYnQWzQ&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 12)

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3r99DIRPE2s&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3r99DIRPE2s&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Április 12)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5tTxRNHGY2E&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5tTxRNHGY2E&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## mézesmaci (2009 Április 12)




----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Április 12)

*Pajzán nyúl? Avagy a lányka?*




​


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Április 12)

​


----------



## Abigel573 (2009 Április 12)

​


----------



## bastyenka (2009 Április 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2009 Április 12)




----------



## bastyenka (2009 Április 12)

*Tücsök a cicánk*


----------



## bastyenka (2009 Április 12)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)

http://s6.images.www.tvn.hu/2009/04/11/19/40/www.tvn.hu_d7e585ed2a4371be887a30d2a9824d46.jpg


----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 12)




----------



## allvanyka (2009 Április 12)

​


----------



## allvanyka (2009 Április 12)

​


----------



## balika (2009 Április 12)




----------



## balika (2009 Április 12)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 13)

balika írta:


>


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 13)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Április 13)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 13)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 13)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 13)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 13)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Április 13)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Április 13)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Április 13)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Április 13)




----------



## paktuska (2009 Április 13)




----------



## takacsaranka (2009 Április 14)

Érdekes


----------



## memi59 (2009 Április 14)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Április 14)




----------



## memi59 (2009 Április 14)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 14)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 14)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 14)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 15)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 15)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 15)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 15)




----------



## angyalkám (2009 Április 15)

*angyalkám*

tavasz a vértónál


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 16)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 18)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 19)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 19)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 19)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 19)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 19)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 19)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 20)




----------



## Böngyi (2009 Április 20)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 20)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 21)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 22)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 22)

​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 24)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 24)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 24)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 24)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 24)




----------



## Tomadav (2009 Április 24)

www.deviantart.com Nagyon szép képeket találtok itt.  Szerintem érdemes megnézni.


----------



## irmus (2009 Április 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 25)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 25)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 26)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 26)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 26)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 26)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 26)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 26)




----------



## Vigi1 (2009 Április 26)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 27)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 27)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Április 27)

​


----------



## irmus (2009 Április 27)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 27)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 27)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 27)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 27)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 27)

Monifa (nigériai jelentése: "Szerencsés vagyok"), a sydneyi Taronga állatkert 2008. október 15-én született törpevíziló-bébije.


----------



## balika (2009 Április 29)




----------



## balika (2009 Április 29)




----------



## balika (2009 Április 29)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 29)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 29)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 29)




----------



## irmus (2009 Április 29)




----------



## balika (2009 Április 30)

*Durcynak!kiss*


----------



## balika (2009 Április 30)




----------



## balika (2009 Április 30)




----------



## balika (2009 Április 30)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 30)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 30)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 30)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 30)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 30)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Április 30)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 3)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 3)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Május 3)

​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Május 3)

​


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Május 3)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 3)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 3)

Boldog Anyak-napot!


----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Május 4)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 4)

Tel-Avivban


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 4)

Tel-Avivban


----------



## balika (2009 Május 6)




----------



## balika (2009 Május 6)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 6)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 6)




----------



## angyalkám (2009 Május 7)

*angyalkám*

Szép képek! Nézzed!!!


----------



## durcy (2009 Május 7)

Mindenkinek köszönöm, hogy amig nem voltam (1 hónap) gondoztátok a topicot!


----------



## durcy (2009 Május 7)




----------



## balika (2009 Május 7)

*Szia Durcy! kissÖrülök ,hogy itt vagy és remélem jól is vagy *


----------



## balika (2009 Május 7)




----------



## durcy (2009 Május 7)

Látok sok Anyák Napra képeket, szépek, de több országba igy nálunk is csak most lesz 10-én , igy most én is néhányt fel teszek.


----------



## balika (2009 Május 7)




----------



## durcy (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy (2009 Május 7)




----------



## durcy (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## balika (2009 Május 7)

*Durcynak*



durcy írta:


> Látok sok Anyák Napra képeket, szépek, de több országba igy nálunk is csak most lesz 10-én , igy most én is néhányt fel teszek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## balika (2009 Május 7)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 7)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 7)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 7)

Durcy.....kellemes ANYAK-napot kivanok


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 7)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 7)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Május 8)

​


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 8)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 9)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 9)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 10)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 10)

http://s1.images.www.tvn.hu/2009/05/03/10/33/www.tvn.hu_f5f97a22272f9db6baaae7e274b7fa5f.jpg


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 10)

Nazareth.....12 ora van.....gyonyoru latvany es a harang-hang.....


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 10)

Nazareth,multiplikacio-templom


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 10)

nazareth,multiplikacio-templom,bejarati ajto


----------



## Markla (2009 Május 10)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 11)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 11)




----------



## Mester126Mari (2009 Május 13)

​


----------



## Szekiné (2009 Május 13)

De jó reggel korán ilyen lelket simogató verset olvasni! Köszönöm!!


----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 13)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 13)




----------



## gipsi queen (2009 Május 15)




----------



## takacsaranka (2009 Május 15)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 15)




----------



## Markla (2009 Május 15)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)

​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)

*Kellemes hetveget MINDENKINEK!*


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## angyalkám (2009 Május 16)

*angyalkám*

Szép vidám és kellemes képek


----------



## irmus (2009 Május 16)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)

"Az utazás örömtelivé válik, a felfedezés és a kaland örömévé. Ezáltal egy nagyon fontos dolgot fogsz táplálni: az álmaidat. Az ember sosem szűnik meg álmodni. Előfordul, hogy álmaink viharosak és vágyaink beteljesületlenek, de szükségünk van rá, hogy tovább álmodjunk, különben meghal a lelkünk. Az egyetlen módja, hogy megmentsük az álmainkat, ha nagylelkűek vagyunk önmagunkhoz."
*(Paulo Coelho)*

Ezzel az idézettel kívánok szép estét minden gyógyíthatatlan álmodozónak ​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)

Jártunkba,keltünkbe kaptuk lencsevégre több országban a photokat.Saját környezet is,de azt nem mondom meg melyik a saját magunké.





​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)

Bordeaux​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)

India​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)

Africa​


----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Május 16)




----------



## irmus (2009 Május 17)




----------

